# UK FROG DAY 2011 News and Info



## musty

NEWS AND INFO FOR UK FROG DAY 2011

NEWS

Confirmation of date and venue for UKFD will be:

Sunday 12th June 2011

Thistle Portland Hotel
3-5 Portland Street
Piccadilly Gardens
Manchester M1 6DP

www.thistlehotels.com/manchester


Hello everybody

At last all the necessary first stage preparations have been finalised concerning the event. Now we have a fantastic venue right in the centre of Manchester. Just five minutes walk from Piccadilly train station and next to the bus station with easy links to the airport. There are alos plenty of car parks nearby. The hotel has special rates for UKFD lunches which must be pre-booked and there will be coffee and sandwiches also available to buy.

Due to there being a Take That concert on in Manchester on the same weekend the room rates are expensive although there are other hotels available at more affordable rates. Would recommend early booking of hotel. 

The event will start at 10 am until 4pm.This special day belongs to all Dart frog and amphibian keepers and will bring us all together. UK Frog day will only work if it is attended so please make a date in your diary. 
The day will include discussions, speakers, sell and swap of captive bred animals, live food and supplies. Everyone will be given a name badge and the chance to get to know other hobbiests. The full details of the day and activities will be published later on the UK Frog Day website: www.ukfrogday.co.uk ( currently under construction)
Let’s make this first UK Frog Day in the UK a memorable one and with your full support I am sure we will make it the best.

UKFD INFO

UK Frog day will be focused on assisting scientific study and captive maintenance of Dendrobatid ( poison-dart) frogs and other amphibians through the exchange of knowledge and the promotion of captive breeding and husbandry of these remarkable animals. We also aim to increase public awareness of environmental issues. The population of amphibians are in sharp decline with habitat loss and deforestation increasing. Frogs and all other amphibians are excellent indicators of ecosystem health.

Save the frogs, Save the planet

We would like to hear from anybody prepared to give a presentation or speech on any above related topics ate the event. Please contact [email protected]

Regards,

Musty


----------



## animalmadhouse

what a bummer i live so far away b:censor:ks, but hope it has a good turn out!


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

It would-be good to get in contact with Andrew grey at the Manchester museum and see if he could do some kind of talk. Just an idea.


----------



## sambridge15

would love to go but miles and miles away :devil:


----------



## FrogNick

animalstorey said:


> It would-be good to get in contact with Andrew grey at the Manchester museum and see if he could do some kind of talk. Just an idea.


now there's a idea! :mf_dribble:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

He's an amazing guy who's breed alsorts of neotropical treefrogs and has been helping with frog issues in costa rica.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I too would love to go but it's way to far to travel!


----------



## jme2049

ROAD TRIP! you can pick me up on your way north Jazzy:whistling2:

Imagine all us 'phib loving people running amok in Manchester :devil:.

I joke but in all seriousness if anyone offers a ride from near me i would like to go lol


----------



## spider_duck

jme2049 said:


> ROAD TRIP! you can pick me up on your way north Jazzy:whistling2:
> 
> Imagine all us 'phib loving people running amok in Manchester :devil:.
> 
> I joke but in all seriousness if anyone offers a ride from near me i would like to go lol


Megabus goes from cardiff to manchester hun. Takes approx 5 hours but the first ones at 5am so you can get to manchester by 10am:no1: If you book in advance the fare is insanely cheap, theyre only going up to april 3rd at the minute but there are seats £1 each way lol. Just a suggestion 

I may look into going, it'd certainly make for an interesting day out!


----------



## pollywog

Hi, Can you give us some information on who's behind organising this? I presume if sales / swaps are taking place you've got permission from the council?


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I don't drive :lol2:


----------



## jme2049

spider_duck said:


> Megabus goes from cardiff to manchester hun. Takes approx 5 hours but the first ones at 5am so you can get to manchester by 10am:no1: If you book in advance the fare is insanely cheap, theyre only going up to april 3rd at the minute but there are seats £1 each way lol. Just a suggestion
> 
> I may look into going, it'd certainly make for an interesting day out!


Cheers for this(I'm useless for getting places without a lift). Yeah it will be interesting hopefully a few on here might attend. 

As they said in the post "UK Frog day will only work if it is attended so please make a date in your diary."


----------



## jme2049

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I don't drive :lol2:


Plenty off time to learn


----------



## musty

pollywog said:


> Hi, Can you give us some information on who's behind organising this? I presume if sales / swaps are taking place you've got permission from the council?


UK Frog Day is organized by frog and all amphibian lovers,I think you missed my name from the message ,we have in hand with Manchester council the trading license.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

jme2049 said:


> Plenty off time to learn


I tried, I had 7 or 8 lessons and hated it :blush:


----------



## musty

animalstorey said:


> It would-be good to get in contact with Andrew grey at the Manchester museum and see if he could do some kind of talk. Just an idea.


Thank you for your suggestion,we are in the process of preparing a list of speakers.


----------



## Krista

Hi,

I'm all the way up here in Scotlandshire is anybody from here going to be going? I'd really like to go :flrt:

Jingle Bells.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Pah! the North gets all the good stuff!:devil:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Pah! the North gets all the good stuff!:devil:


Agreed... I might of been more temped if it was in London or somewhere :lol2: *stamps feet*


----------



## shiftylou

Krista said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm all the way up here in Scotlandshire is anybody from here going to be going? I'd really like to go :flrt:
> 
> Jingle Bells.


I think im going to go, I dont drive but the mrs does lol, if we was gona go through we would go on the 11th and book into a hotel to save spending most of the day driving(shes not a reptile lover so couldnt expect her to drive all those hours for nothing lol)


----------



## Ron Magpie

shiftylou said:


> I think im going to go, I dont drive but the mrs does lol, if we was gona go through we would go on the 11th and book into a hotel to save spending most of the day driving(shes not a reptile lover so couldnt expect her to drive all those hours for nothing lol)


'Mrs'? Kewl!:2thumb:


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Ron Magpie said:


> 'Mrs'? Kewl!:2thumb:


It's only amphibians. So she can drive all the way! ;-)


----------



## Krista

shiftylou said:


> I think im going to go, I dont drive but the mrs does lol, if we was gona go through we would go on the 11th and book into a hotel to save spending most of the day driving(shes not a reptile lover so couldnt expect her to drive all those hours for nothing lol)


Hi,

I'm further away than you so Manchester is a long drive to do in a day uhhh. I did mention it to my Husband in passing (testing the waters :whistling2 but he is not really into Reps/Phibs, so might be a bit too much to ask of him. Shall work on it me thinks.......

Does anyone know if there is anything on up here regarding Reps/Phibs?

Jingle Bells.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

Don't turn up if your expecting reptiles!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
No shows in Scotland although I believe there was someone trying to hold on in Edinburgh for this yr but have heard no more about it.


----------



## Krista

Hi

I wish something would happen up here! I'm going to gently drop hints about how nice it would be to go to Manchester again! 

I'd like a new Frog or toad......not fussed :2thumb: see I'm easy to please really! :lol2::lol2:


Jingle Bells


----------



## richie.b

I think ill be up for this if all goes to plan :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Manchester is a 4 hour drive. Hmmmz.


----------



## marcuswinner1

Think i will be having a drive over Musty, it was cool enough coming over to see your frogs a while ago so this should be a good day!:2thumb:


----------



## spider_duck

jme2049 said:


> Cheers for this(I'm useless for getting places without a lift). Yeah it will be interesting hopefully a few on here might attend.
> 
> As they said in the post "UK Frog day will only work if it is attended so please make a date in your diary."


No problem :no1:

Let me know if you're going, I'll sit behind you on the bus and poke you :lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## musty

marcuswinner1 said:


> Think i will be having a drive over Musty, it was cool enough coming over to see your frogs a while ago so this should be a good day!:2thumb:


Hi Marcus,
nice to here from you again,I will promise you and all amphibians lovers that nobody will be disappointed to come UK FROG DAY,there will be hundreds of Dart frogs,other frogs,salamanders,newts,etc.,very big dealers coming from Europe with animals,new products,rare plants etc.,See you there mate. 

Musty


----------



## musty

*Dutch rana coming to uk frog day*

RANA (NL) COMING TO UK FROG DAY

Hi Guys

I have very good news for you all, the Dutch Rana have just confirmed they will be at Manchester for the UK Frog Day.

I was negotiating with Ruud Schouten, the owner for a number of days now and at the end he has agreed to join our special day, Thank you very much Ruud.

I am very excited about this because Rana is the best company in Europe to deal with. I bought several frogs from him, he personally sexed the frogs for me and I have never lost any of his frogs, they are all just top quality.

Rana is going to bring to the Frog Day a big selection of frogs, some of them will be imports but believe me they are all legal with the correct CITIES papers. They are also bringing the best updated products for frogs and terrariums. You can also pre-order products in advance from Rana and they will bring over to the event day for collection. They will be offering a big selection of rare plants.

Ruud started to keep and breed dart frogs in 1979. He has over 100 terrariums with more than 30 species breeding. He will be answering your questions, helping with your problems about frogs , terrariums, lighting, heating, watering, food, breeding and much more.

Let Rana know if you want to pre-order in advance [email protected], the website address is Terrarium, gifkikkers, fruitvliegen, sproeiers - Dutch-Rana Online - Home

Ruud has also suggested that he will give good discounts to people making big orders, if made in advance. Perhaps worth getting together 3-4 people or whatever so you can save lots of money. Any order for terrariums, either dendro or normal, must be ordered in advance as he does not carry those to shows. Guys I am telling you this information but can assure you I am not on any commission! 

Cheers
Musty
UK Frog Day


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I think I may have to come now.

I'll have two vivs to fill with plants and frogs!


----------



## soundstounite

wow mate thats fantastic news,well done mate and cheers from everyone for your graft that you are putting in to make this all happen,we will try our best to get up there,better get cracking on the viv front hadn't i. Trouble is i can't find much more time to throw at it ,just stopped at 8:15,before i start to screw up.
FAIRPLAY mate Stu


----------



## richie.b

Ruud coming to Manchester thats good news, as musty said his stock is excellent bought off him for years with no problems. 
Just to give you an idea of how much stock he takes to shows in hamm his table is proberbly 20ft plus and thats nearly all dartfrogs :gasp:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Fancy some Nikita.....but not at 225!


----------



## richie.b

Morgan Freeman said:


> Fancy some Nikita.....but not at 225!


these are surinam imports, full grown adults the size of your fist, well not really but huge. Lot of people buy them to bring new bloodlines into there collection. Not so popular over here yet


----------



## soundstounite

because of the cost i guess mate but i might be ready for some of his auratus he he vivs are cut,Richie i might finally get my hands on some bronz giants he he,oh and....:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## richie.b

soundstounite said:


> because of the cost i guess mate but i might be ready for some of his auratus he he vivs are cut,Richie i might finally get my hands on some bronz giants he he,oh and....:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


thats where mine came from and hes normally got them in stock so you could well get some, :2thumb:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

richie.b said:


> these are surinam imports, full grown adults the size of your fist, well not really but huge. Lot of people buy them to bring new bloodlines into there collection. Not so popular over here yet


Ja thought so.....I'll probably have my vivs filled by june anyway!


----------



## s6t6nic6l

hope it's a nice sunny day for my 35 min stroll :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## shiftylou

Ron Magpie said:


> 'Mrs'? Kewl!:2thumb:


Lol well iv won her round so yup I'm going!



Krista said:


> Hi,
> 
> I'm further away than you so Manchester is a long drive to do in a day uhhh. I did mention it to my Husband in passing (testing the waters :whistling2 but he is not really into Reps/Phibs, so might be a bit too much to ask of him. Shall work on it me thinks.......
> 
> Does anyone know if there is anything on up here regarding Reps/Phibs?
> 
> Jingle Bells.


Aww where about r u? It takes 5hrs to drive down quite far for someone who isn't interested in frogs lol


----------



## musty

*Ben’s jungle coming to uk frog day*

BEN’S JUNGLE COMING TO UK FROG DAY

Hi Guys

I have very good news for you all, Ben’s jungle, from Germany, have just confirmed they will be at Manchester for the UK Frog Day.
He is a very experienced supplier of frogs, plants and products. I have seen a number of times his stands at the Hamm show and they always look amazing and have lots of good stuff. He is also an expert in this field and producing the wonderful Bri Bri magazine. We will be honoured and very happy to have him join our special day- Thank you very much Ben. To see his frogs and products or pre-order please visit his website at Ben's Jungle Online-Shop
I will be in contact with him for his latest offers and will keep you updated.

Cheers
Musty
UK Frog Day


----------



## seanmackie

this just keeps getting better and better : victory: is ENT going to come too?


----------



## musty

*Uk frog day news*



musty said:


> NEWS AND INFO FOR UK FROG DAY 2011
> 
> NEWS
> 
> Confirmation of date and venue for UKFD will be:
> 
> Sunday 12th June 2011
> 
> Thistle Portland Hotel
> 3-5 Portland Street
> Piccadilly Gardens
> Manchester M1 6DP
> 
> www.thistlehotels.com/manchester
> 
> 
> Hello everybody
> 
> At last all the necessary first stage preparations have been finalised concerning the event. Now we have a fantastic venue right in the centre of Manchester. Just five minutes walk from Piccadilly train station and next to the bus station with easy links to the airport. There are alos plenty of car parks nearby. The hotel has special rates for UKFD lunches which must be pre-booked and there will be coffee and sandwiches also available to buy.
> 
> Due to there being a Take That concert on in Manchester on the same weekend the room rates are expensive although there are other hotels available at more affordable rates. Would recommend early booking of hotel.
> 
> The event will start at 10 am until 4pm.This special day belongs to all Dart frog and amphibian keepers and will bring us all together. UK Frog day will only work if it is attended so please make a date in your diary.
> The day will include discussions, speakers, sell and swap of captive bred animals, live food and supplies. Everyone will be given a name badge and the chance to get to know other hobbiests. The full details of the day and activities will be published later on the UK Frog Day website: www.ukfrogday.co.uk ( currently under construction)
> Let’s make this first UK Frog Day in the UK a memorable one and with your full support I am sure we will make it the best.
> 
> UKFD INFO
> 
> UK Frog day will be focused on assisting scientific study and captive maintenance of Dendrobatid ( poison-dart) frogs and other amphibians through the exchange of knowledge and the promotion of captive breeding and husbandry of these remarkable animals. We also aim to increase public awareness of environmental issues. The population of amphibians are in sharp decline with habitat loss and deforestation increasing. Frogs and all other amphibians are excellent indicators of ecosystem health.
> 
> Save the frogs, Save the planet
> 
> We would like to hear from anybody prepared to give a presentation or speech on any above related topics ate the event. Please contact [email protected]
> 
> Regards,
> 
> Musty


Hi All,
I am getting a lot of emails regarding the car park situation in Manchester city
centre . There are lots of multi-storey car parks, one next door to the venue but they are quite expensive. We have found an alternative just 5 minutes walk , next to Piccadilly train station, this is Dale Street Car Park which is an open air car park and charges £4 all day on a Sunday for both cars and vans.
There is a lot of information about the UKFD on our new website.
www.ukfrogday.co.uk[/url]

Cheers
Musty


----------



## dave jenks

I am so gonna be there


----------



## manda88

Ok, it's getting more and more likely that me and Matt'll be going to this!  Will have to make some room!!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Really want to go here, it would be awesome to see some of the frogs that Dutch Rana and Bens Jungle will have, plus all the live plants:mf_dribble:


----------



## sambridge15

if any 1 drives up from down south(near pras) lemme no :2thumb:


----------



## musty

*Uk frog day news update*



musty said:


> Hi All,
> I am getting a lot of emails regarding the car park situation in Manchester city
> centre . There are lots of multi-storey car parks, one next door to the venue but they are quite expensive. We have found an alternative just 5 minutes walk , next to Piccadilly train station, this is Dale Street Car Park which is an open air car park and charges £4 all day on a Sunday for both cars and vans.
> There is a lot of information about the UKFD on our new website.
> www.ukfrogday.co.uk[/url]
> 
> Cheers
> Musty


Hello everybody,
Just to let you know we have full facilities for disabled access.Also there are a lot a disabled bay parking spaces on the side streets at the back of the hotel. If you need any more detailed information please check out the website 
www.ukfrogday.co.uk
Many thanks
Musty


----------



## musty

musty said:


> Hello everybody,
> Just to let you know we have full facilities for disabled access.Also there are a lot a disabled bay parking spaces on the side streets at the back of the hotel. If you need any more detailed information please check out the website
> www.ukfrogday.co.uk
> Many thanks
> Musty


Hi everybody , just to let you know :
MAIN EMAIL ADDRESS FOR UK FROG DAY IS [email protected]


----------



## morg

will be there, cant miss this day itll be a corker : victory:


----------



## musty

*Uk frog day 2011 news and info update 20 jan*



musty said:


> Hi everybody , just to let you know :
> MAIN EMAIL ADDRESS FOR UK FROG DAY IS [email protected]


POST GRADUATE STUDENTS PRESENTING AT UKFD
Hello Everybody
I am happy to give you yet more news about UKFD. Post Graduate students at Manchester University have applied to us so they can prepare and present Amphibian related topics at our UKFD. This will be an excellent opportunity to mix the hobbiest with the scientist to hopefully create new ideas and visions and also make better what we do.
I am now taking this opportunity to ask you what topics you would like to be covered and that interest you the most.
This project is in the preparation stage and as yet the topics have not been selected. The students and organiser would like feedback from forum members as to what topics they want. As such we are very interested to hear from you and get your views and ideas on the issues that concern you. Please let me know as soon as possible. You can email direct to [email protected]

Thanks
Musty


----------



## soundstounite

musty said:


> POST GRADUATE STUDENTS PRESENTING AT UKFD
> Hello Everybody
> I am happy to give you yet more news about UKFD. Post Graduate students at Manchester University have applied to us so they can prepare and present Amphibian related topics at our UKFD. This will be an excellent opportunity to mix the hobbiest with the scientist to hopefully create new ideas and visions and also make better what we do.
> I am now taking this opportunity to ask you what topics you would like to be covered and that interest you the most.
> This project is in the preparation stage and as yet the topics have not been selected. The students and organiser would like feedback from forum members as to what topics they want. As such we are very interested to hear from you and get your views and ideas on the issues that concern you. Please let me know as soon as possible. You can email direct to [email protected]
> 
> Thanks
> Musty


 don't know whether to post here or direct musty but i am sure you will read this,a topic i would love to be covered is where Chytrid is found in the UK,and what effect it is having.


----------



## sambridge15

soundstounite said:


> don't know whether to post here or direct musty but i am sure you will read this,a topic i would love to be covered is where Chytrid is found in the UK,and what effect it is having.


i was going to say the same thing perhaps also something to do with how the hoby is effecting amphibians? be nice to have a huge amount of credible evidence from experts to throw in the face of the C U Next TuesdayS at the animal protection agency:lol2:

i think as im guessing the sucess is going to strongly depend on numbers im going to trek it up from the south coast! what sort of numbers are being expected?


----------



## musty

morg said:


> will be there, cant miss this day itll be a corker : victory:


Hi Morg,
Thank you very much for your support,this will be a special day for all Amphibian keepers,to meet fellow hobiests, discuss and promote our beautiful hobby is the main purpose .Please do your best and join us.

Cheers,
Musty


----------



## MightyWoose

Yay, I'm a Manc


----------



## musty

MightyWoose said:


> Yay, I'm a Manc


Hi Mate, thanks very much, hope to see you there. please note main email address for UK Frog day is [email protected]


----------



## musty

*News update for uk frog day 25th jan 2011*



musty said:


> Hi Mate, thanks very much, hope to see you there. please note main email address for UK Frog day is [email protected]
> Hi everybody
> We have attracted a lot of interest from Caudata .org members. They are excited about UK Frog Day and they would like to be part of it. As we promised to everybody we will ensure UKFD covers all amphibian species. From my knowledge this is not happening in many countries. Like myself some of us are keeping a mix of species of amphibians besides poison dart frogs. We have in England a unique species of Newts and they deserve to be represented, we will talk about their protection, conservation and awareness. I have already asked Caudata to do a presentation and I am hoping this will happen . This will lead to even more topics to cover at UKFD.
> Cheers
> Musty


----------



## marcuswinner1

Cool, i was wanting to ask if there would be any Newty stuff going on but didnt want to seem silly as its "Frog day"!

Im totally coming!

:2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## sambridge15

so its more of an amphibian day?


----------



## musty

sambridge15 said:


> so its more of an amphibian day?


Hi mate, glad to hear that you are making an effort to join us for the frog day.
This special day represents frogs and amphibians but 95% of the space and the talk times will be devoted to frogs.Hope to see you
Musty


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

musty said:


> Hi mate, glad to hear that you are making an effort to join us for the frog day.
> This special day represents frogs and amphibians but 95% of the space and the talk times will be devoted to frogs.Hope to see you
> Musty


Are frogs not amphibians then? Lol.


----------



## musty

animalstorey said:


> Are frogs not amphibians then? Lol.


UK Frog Day represents frogs and all the other amphibians but 95% of the space and the talk times will be devoted to frogs.


----------



## musty

*Terrarium Plants for UK Frog Day*



musty said:


> UK Frog Day represents frogs and all the other amphibians but 95% of the space and the talk times will be devoted to frogs.


Hello everybody 
Bert Westermann apologises as he can't make this year's UKFD. However Ruud (Rana) promises to bring a very large selection of plants to the meeting. You can always email him to order in advance and get a good discount. Ben's Jungle will also have an excellent selection of plants. I think we will be spoiled for choice on the day. Please let me know if you have any other queries and suggestions.
Many thanks
Musty


----------



## musty

*Ukfd sellers and private breeders*



musty said:


> Hello everybody
> Bert Westermann apologises as he can't make this year's UKFD. However Ruud (Rana) promises to bring a very large selection of plants to the meeting. You can always email him to order in advance and get a good discount. Ben's Jungle will also have an excellent selection of plants. I think we will be spoiled for choice on the day. Please let me know if you have any other queries and suggestions.
> Many thanks
> Musty


UKFD SELLERS AND PRIVATE BREEDERS

Hello everybody
UKFD sales will be open to Traders, private breeders and private keepers. We have put on our website all the necessary requirements and rules around selling frogs, other amphibians and supplies at the meeting. We are taking reservations on a one to one basis with traders and private breeders so that everything will be prepared according to UKFD rules and regulations in order that the day will run smoothly and without any problems. 
We have decided that two private breeders or keepers with a small quantity of frogs and supplies for sale can share one table. You will have to contact us before the booking deadline to reserve your space. The deadline date is 12th May 2011. You don’t have to try to find someone to share a table with, we will help to organise that. This only applies to small stocks, please check with the organisers.
We are not asking for any upfront payment. This is the first meeting so you can make your reservation, fill in the forms by the 12th May and then make the payment on the day of the event before the doors open. No animals or sale items will be allowed after 10am to the event.
Anyone making a reservation who fails to turn up on the day will have to pay for the space they booked. Cancellation of reservations must be made not later than 1st June 2011.
I hope everybody understands and supports this. Your involvement at UKFD is essential to make the day a success so we can get the most out of our beautiful hobby. If you need any further information please do not hesitate to contact me.
Thank you very much
Musty


----------



## seanmackie

What about ENT?


----------



## musty

seanmackie said:


> What about ENT?


Hi,
I have emailed them in December,still waiting for a reply!! will chase them,and I will see them in march at Hamm show.
Cheers,
Musty


----------



## rossiocean4

*Frog Day*

Hi I can't wait for frog day. It looks really interesting. I know the person organising this, has a love for Frogs and has been looking after Frogs for a long time and wants people to enjoy frogs as much as they do.


----------



## musty

rossiocean4 said:


> Hi I can't wait for frog day. It looks really interesting. I know the person organising this, has a love for Frogs and has been looking after Frogs for a long time and wants people to enjoy frogs as much as they do.


Hi Andy,
Thanks for your kind words,hope you enjoyed your last visit to my frog room.We will have lots of frogs at UKFD from UK and European breeders and also amazing new varieties of plants ,terrariums and suppliers.We would like you to stay all day with us so we will present lots of amphibian related topics for you to listen and enjoy.Looking forward to seeing you at UKFD ,many thanks,

Musty and Anne


----------



## musty

News Update 12th Feb 2011

Hello everybody,
We have invited our Dutch friends, Dendrobatidae NL to our Frog Day. I am very glad to inform you that we have had a very good response and a lot of encouragement from them. They have offered their help , advice and co-operation. I am sure you will understand how important this preparation is for UKFD. We are aiming to do a similar event like they have organised over the years with exhibitions, education, conservation and awareness in mind.
They see this as a big opportunity for all amphibian captive care hobbiests in Europe to make more collaboration and help each other with the exchange of ideas and information. 
At the moment they are discussing at their board meeting the next steps for co-operation. I have asked them to make a presentation for us. As you know they are publishing an incredible DN magazine, which is available in English. It is like a “must have” publication for us and packed with so many topics that you will never find anywhere else.
We are hoping one of the editors or authors from the magazine will come to Manchester to give a talk.
Watch this space for further updates.

Thanks,
Anne & Musty


----------



## dave jenks

yaaaaa another weekend closer gettin better every time i check on the link keep up the brill work Musty and crew


----------



## musty

News Update 19th Feb 2011
*PRESENTATIONS AT UKFD *
Hello everybody,
UK Frog Day proudly announce the Institute of Zoology, London have accepted our invitation to come and make presentations at our UKFD. We will be very honoured and give a warm welcome to the team who will give lectures and take Q and A.
Our guests for the day will be ;
Dr Ian Stephen ( Curator of Herpetology at London Zoo)
Matthew Rendle ( Veterinary nurse specialising in herpetology, London zoo and Royal veterinary college)
Emma Wombwell ( Phd student of the institute of zoology)
Ian , Matt and Emma will be covering topics such as;
•	Chytrid in general- history, conservation, diagnosis and treatment 
•	Chytrid in the trade- risks, results of screening, projects so far, disease presence in imports, legislation, quarantine, screening methods etc.
•	Bio-Security- practical advice on maintaining healthy stock, best practice, guidelines, what we do here at the zoo.
•	Quarantine methods for your new stock and treatments
•	General amphibian husbandry
•	Other amphibian disease/veterinary aspects
•	Amphibian research/conservation projects undertaken at ZSL.
From Manchester university we will be welcoming Christopher Michaels ( Phd student from Biology department) who will be talking about “ conservation and biodiversity”.
I am sure you know how important all these topics are to our hobby. These talks will give us the opportunity to listen and discuss with very important experts in the herpetology field. I am sure we will find the talks extremely informative and all learn how to get more out of our hobby and improve our husbandry methods.


----------



## chondro13

s6t6nic6l said:


> hope it's a nice sunny day for my 35 min stroll :Na_Na_Na_Na:


i hope the same for my 5 minute stroll  :whistling2:


Although im down south that weekend so im gonna have to leave at like 7am to get back up here :lol2:

looking forward to it!!


----------



## chondro13

musty said:


> News Update 19th Feb 2011
> *PRESENTATIONS AT UKFD *
> Hello everybody,
> UK Frog Day proudly announce the Institute of Zoology, London have accepted our invitation to come and make presentations at our UKFD. We will be very honoured and give a warm welcome to the team who will give lectures and take Q and A.
> Our guests for the day will be ;
> Dr Ian Stephen ( Curator of Herpetology at London Zoo)
> Matthew Rendle ( Veterinary nurse specialising in herpetology, London zoo and Royal veterinary college)
> Emma Wombwell ( Phd student of the institute of zoology)
> Ian , Matt and Emma will be covering topics such as;
> •	Chytrid in general- history, conservation, diagnosis and treatment
> •	Chytrid in the trade- risks, results of screening, projects so far, disease presence in imports, legislation, quarantine, screening methods etc.
> •	Bio-Security- practical advice on maintaining healthy stock, best practice, guidelines, what we do here at the zoo.
> •	Quarantine methods for your new stock and treatments
> •	General amphibian husbandry
> •	Other amphibian disease/veterinary aspects
> •	Amphibian research/conservation projects undertaken at ZSL.
> *From Manchester university we will be welcoming Christopher Michaels ( Phd student from Biology department) who will be talking about “ conservation and biodiversity”.*
> I am sure you know how important all these topics are to our hobby. These talks will give us the opportunity to listen and discuss with very important experts in the herpetology field. I am sure we will find the talks extremely informative and all learn how to get more out of our hobby and improve our husbandry methods.


Awesome! Im working with Chris on my dissertation project :2thumb: really nice guy - knows his frogs!


----------



## rossiocean4

*Tickets*

Hi Can we book advance tickets? :mf_dribble:


----------



## steven_law

Is there any way to pree book tickets??





musty said:


> News Update 19th Feb 2011
> *PRESENTATIONS AT UKFD *
> Hello everybody,
> UK Frog Day proudly announce the Institute of Zoology, London have accepted our invitation to come and make presentations at our UKFD. We will be very honoured and give a warm welcome to the team who will give lectures and take Q and A.
> Our guests for the day will be ;
> Dr Ian Stephen ( Curator of Herpetology at London Zoo)
> Matthew Rendle ( Veterinary nurse specialising in herpetology, London zoo and Royal veterinary college)
> Emma Wombwell ( Phd student of the institute of zoology)
> Ian , Matt and Emma will be covering topics such as;
> •	Chytrid in general- history, conservation, diagnosis and treatment
> •	Chytrid in the trade- risks, results of screening, projects so far, disease presence in imports, legislation, quarantine, screening methods etc.
> •	Bio-Security- practical advice on maintaining healthy stock, best practice, guidelines, what we do here at the zoo.
> •	Quarantine methods for your new stock and treatments
> •	General amphibian husbandry
> •	Other amphibian disease/veterinary aspects
> •	Amphibian research/conservation projects undertaken at ZSL.
> From Manchester university we will be welcoming Christopher Michaels ( Phd student from Biology department) who will be talking about “ conservation and biodiversity”.
> I am sure you know how important all these topics are to our hobby. These talks will give us the opportunity to listen and discuss with very important experts in the herpetology field. I am sure we will find the talks extremely informative and all learn how to get more out of our hobby and improve our husbandry methods.


----------



## musty

Hi Guys
You will be able to buy advance tickets on-line. We are launching our new website very shortly. Advance tickets will allow you early entry at no extra charge. 
Many Thanks,
Anne & Musty


----------



## peterspets

Just out of interest do you know if there will be things like misting systems and timers for sale.Also, viv decor and live food cultures?
Kind regards Pete.


----------



## musty

Hi Pete,
Rana will have a big selection of supplies, practically everything you need. can you have a look in his website and if you make a pre-order he can bring it and will give you a discount. Also we will have various fresh live food cultures and big selection of plants.
Cheers,

Anne & Musty


----------



## musty

*List of frogs at ukfd*

*List of Dart Frogs at UKFD*

Hello everybody,
We are preparing and building up a list of Dart Frog species you will definitely see at the UKFD. The reason we are doing this is that a lot of people are starting to email me and asking whether we will have certain species at the UKFD. 
European breeders such as Ben’s Jungle and Rana attend different shows practically every weekend so their stock changes very often. We have a number of private UK breeders with an excellent selection of frogs to exhibit and offer for sale at the show. We will include frog pictures eventually with each species at the exhibition. If you would like to make an inquiry about availability and pre-book any species you can contact us for further information.
Once again this is not a list of frogs for sale but a list of frogs you will be able to see at the UKFD. 

Species name	Common name	Breeder Country of origin
Adelphobates galactonotus	A Galactonotus ( orange)	UK
Dendrobates auratus	D.A. panama special	DE
Dendrobates leucomelas	Normals microspots	UK,DE,NL
Dendrobates tinctorius	Alanis	UK,
Dendrobates tinctorius	Alanais F1	NL
Dendrobates tinctorius	Azureus	UK
Dendrobates tinctorius	Backhaus	DE
Dendrobates tinctorius	Black Saul	DE
Dendrobates tinctorius	Brazilian	DE
Dendrobates tinctorius	Citronella ( black legs,blue legs,no spots)	DE
Dendrobates tinctorius	Cobalt	DE
Dendrobates tinctorius	Grey legs	DE
Dendrobates tinctorius	La Fumee	DE
Dendrobates tinctorius	Lorenzo	DE
Dendrobates tinctorius	New river	DE
Dendrobates tinctorius	Oyapock	UK
Dendrobates tinctorius	Nominate	UK
Dendrobates tinctorius	Patricia	UK,DE
Dendrobates tinctorius	Patricia F1	NL
Dendrobates tinctorius	Pic Macheto	UK,DE
Dendrobates tinctorius	Regina	DE
Dendrobates tinctorius	Sipaliwini (green,blue,true)	DE
Dendrobates tinctorius	Yellow back (saul)	DE
Excidobates Mysteriosus	DE
Epipedobates Anthonyi	UK
Oophaha	Escudo	DE
Oophaha	Escudo Koi	DE
Oophaha	Cristobal	DE
Oophaha	Nancy	DE
Oophaha	Cayo de aqua	DE
Phyllobates terribilis	Orange	DE
Phyllobates terribilis	Yellow	DE
Phyllobates terribilis	Mint	DE
Ranitomeya imitator	Jeberos	DE



Many Thanks,
Musty


----------



## Green Glen

I have a friend who has moved to Manc recently hopefully she can put me up for the sat night for a springy start. Great opportunity to learn some facts and perspectives, really looking forward to this.

Glen


----------



## treefroglover

I wish I could go to this dedicated 'Frog Day' sounds great! I guess it might be the start of something big. Maybe get bigger each year..?:no1:


----------



## rossiocean4

Congratulations on your new web site for frog day. Can't wait for the big day.:mf_dribble:


----------



## musty

UK Frog Day New Website 06.03.2011

Hello everybody,
Thanks for your kind comments, yes we have a new website now. The address is the same www.ukfrogday.co.uk
We have now collected all the news and information about UKFD on this site and also provided an easy access for contact and bookings. I hope everything will work properly, please feel free to email us and tell us your opinions. We would love to hear from you.
The new website will also contain information for absolute beginners, how to start the hobby with UKFD and some advice for the novice keepers too. The new UKFD Blog will be up and running very shortly. You can follow the UKFD progress regularly and also our visits to he Hamm show and Dutch Frog Days.
Thanks for your time 
Anne and Musty


----------



## musty

News Update # 7

Hello everybody,
On Sunday 12th March the UKFD team will be at the Hamm show in Germany. We will meet our potential visitors and also promote our Frog Day to European breeders and collectors.This is the biggest herpetology trade show in the world and believe me it gets very crowded. We will take a number of pictures to share with you and also the latest news for dart frogs and other amphibians.


----------



## musty

News Update # 8

Advance ticket hotline is now open
Buyers of advance tickets for UKFD will automatically become members of UKFD and be entitled to enter the meeting at 9.30 am, this is half an hour earlier than the official opening time. Also your seats will be reserved for you at the lecture hall. Please book on line at our website Home | UK Frogday 
Thanks for Your Time,

UKFD


----------



## steven_law

*advanced tickets*



musty said:


> Musty


i purchased 2 tickets on the same day for me and a friend to go from paypal,
ive only had one email with a ticket. do i just need to print it off twice?? also will it matter my name is going to be on both tickets??


----------



## musty

Hi Steve,
Sorry about the late reply,We do need your friends name please for the second ticket.
Regards,
Musty


----------



## Wolfenrook

Just bought tickets for Gex and me, I put Gex's real name on the special instructions for one of them. 

Looking forward to this.

Ade


----------



## musty

NEWS - 9 Hamm Show Report

UK Frog Day's Hamm show trip was a great success and all our news and photos are on our website. Please visit our website and enjoy reading it.


----------



## RhianB87

I really want to go to this!!! 

If I go I will probs be driving up if anyone wants a lift from down south! 

Can we all try to meet up this time :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> I really want to go to this!!!
> 
> If I go I will probs be driving up if anyone wants a lift from down south!
> 
> *Can we all try to meet up this time :whistling2:[*/QUOTE]
> 
> Well, some of us had patience, and waited in the pub...:whistling2:
> 
> 
> :lol2::lol2:


----------



## kroot

I'm in kingston area, and keen to go.

Frogday and pub:whistling2:


----------



## Stary eyed

Well I'm going to frog day but not the pub.
I'm an unsociable teetotaller.: victory:


----------



## kroot

Nothing unsocial about not drinking.

Non cheese eaters on the other hand:gasp:


I'm up for throwing money at a driver for this one:notworthy:.


----------



## Stary eyed

I should say I'm unsociable and teetotal.:2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> I really want to go to this!!!
> 
> If I go I will probs be driving up if anyone wants a lift from down south!
> 
> Can we all try to meet up this time :whistling2:


I'd like to go :lol2:


----------



## musty

*NEWS UPDATE - 10 (26th March 2011 )*





Hello everybody,
UK Frog Day proudly announce that we are negotiating with a major UK company for sponsorship. We see this as a very exciting opportunity for the success and future of the annual fog day shows and benefits amphibian keepers and conservationists.
Next week we will let you know all the details and hope to give you even more good news in future. We are working hard to make UKFD a unique and one of the best.
All we need is your support and suggestions. Your participation is most important for the show. Please buy or book your reservation for advance tickets. We will also have plenty tickets for sale at the door . ( You can email us to reserve). This will help us to decide how much to extend the exhibition hall for our visitors. 
Looking forward to hearing from you.
UKFD


----------



## rossiocean4

Hello Thank you for my advance ticket booking forms and thank you for getting back to me with all the information. I am really looking forward to coming. See you soon. :mf_dribble:


----------



## musty

*NEWS UPDATE -11 ( 02.04.2011 ) *



Hello everybody,

By the end of this month and leading up to the UKFD event on 12th June we will be informing you about the list of amphibians, plants, terrariums and supplier being offered for sale by the breeders and keepers on Frog day. You can reserve any animals or other items before the show and collect them on the day. You can make inquiries and reservations with our Quick Contact Form at the bottom of the web-homepage. To reserve you will have to pay a 10% deposit and the have final visual and approval rights when you collect. If for any reason you are not satisfied with your order you will get your deposit back.
We will put the offered lists into the Vendor Info sections on the website.
You can collect any large items that have been pre-ordered from the back of the hotel at the loading bay at anytime during the show.
Please do not reserve or buy any dart frogs or any tropical amphibians without making proper preparations for their care. We will provide full care instructions for you with your reservations and purchases. If you are a beginner with dart frogs or any other tropical amphibian please read through our detailed care information on the UK Frog Day website so you start to prepare. Do not hesitate to ask any questions.

Thanks


----------



## musty

*NEWS UPDATE - 12 ( 09.04.2011 )*



Hello everybody,
We are very pleased to inform you that our preparations to the build up of UKFD have now been completed. With this being the first UKFD event we have had to cover many issues over the past 6 months. We can now concentrate on making the event a memorable one for you.
The good news is that we have secured Peregrine Livefoods Ltd as our main sponsor. Peregrine is a major UK distributor for ZooMed, Lucky Reptile, T-Rex and ProRep brands. Peregrine company director Dave Perry is a frog enthusiast himself and is very supportive of UKFD. They will be exhibiting amphibian related products and have experts on hand. I would like to take this opportunity to thank Dave for his support and encouragement. Peregrine will also be donating products for competition and raffle prizes.
We have also had good news from Exo Terra, they will be setting up an exhibition stand for all their amphibian related products. Hopefully we will see their latest misting system Monsoon RS400 in action, also a range of artificial dart frog Bromelias and Tree frog plants. They will also be donating some Exo Terra equipment for competition and raffle prizes. 
More details will shortly be on the UKFD website.
I would like to remind the UK private breeders and amphibian keepers that this show is designed for your needs , do not shy away , bring along whatever you have got to sell. We are all one amphibian community and determined to keep the community spirit all together. Come along and support the day, we are looking forward to meeting you.
Thank You
UKFD Team


----------



## kroot

Well done Musty :2thumb:.

Good coup getting them both.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Too far for me  maybe make it in London or something next time?


----------



## REDDEV1L

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Too far for me  maybe make it in London or something next time?


NOOO...We need more further up north...You southerners shouldn't have it all...you get cheaper phib prices and more shows than we do as it is !! :bash:

Eventhough there's been no more room at the inn for the last 4 or 5 additions, I'll be interested to see the livestock lists....might tempt me to come down


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

REDDEV1L said:


> NOOO...We need more further up north...You southerners shouldn't have it all...you get cheaper phib prices and more shows than we do as it is !! :bash:
> 
> Eventhough there's been no more room at the inn for the last 4 or 5 additions, I'll be interested to see the livestock lists....might tempt me to come down


Everything is too far away from me, I live in a no mans land  called Plymouth.


----------



## Ron Magpie

REDDEV1L said:


> NOOO...We need more further up north...You southerners shouldn't have it all...you get cheaper phib prices and more shows than we do as it is !! :bash:
> 
> Eventhough there's been no more room at the inn for the last 4 or 5 additions, I'll be interested to see the livestock lists....might tempt me to come down


Picts start North of Camden Town. Fact.


----------



## stegriff

hi just a thought maybe you could do us a poster that i can save then print off so i can put in my local pet shops as some people dont have the internet plus if children go into the pet shop and see the poster they can nag there parents to take them :lol2: and the highlights of this day is to promote education as well so would appeal to the parents to take the children ,or school trip ,im just thinking some people could miss out due to not knowing about it and make more hobbyists :welcome: :2thumb::no1: -ste-


----------



## richie.b

REDDEV1L said:


> NOOO...We need more further up north...You southerners shouldn't have it all...you get cheaper phib prices and more shows than we do as it is !! :bash:
> 
> Eventhough there's been no more room at the inn for the last 4 or 5 additions, I'll be interested to see the livestock lists....might tempt me to come down



You should go anyway to show your support especially as its at your end of the country :whistling2:

Jazzy cant you get a few of you to car share


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

There did use to be a reptile show in Manchester!


----------



## ipreferaflan

This is gon' be sickkkkkkkk.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

How many traders will be attending now? Update please.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

richie.b said:


> Jazzy cant you get a few of you to car share


Yeah, but I have to get to FA's house (I don't drive) and because Its on a sunday I will need to get a hotel too. Plus the train fair, petrol money and entrance fee. It's just too much really


----------



## Chromisca

I myself can't wait for this (even though my husband makes fun of me constantly for it!). I lucked out since it's only a 1 hour train ride and the event is within walking distance from the train station. Unfortunately, the earliest train from Lancaster to Manchester is after 10am, so I won't make it for the opening


----------



## musty

animalstorey said:


> How many traders will be attending now? Update please.


Please have a look UKFD web site under Vendor Info section.


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

musty said:


> Please have a look UKFD web site under Vendor Info section.


Many thanks.


----------



## musty

stegriff said:


> hi just a thought maybe you could do us a poster that i can save then print off so i can put in my local pet shops as some people dont have the internet plus if children go into the pet shop and see the poster they can nag there parents to take them :lol2: and the highlights of this day is to promote education as well so would appeal to the parents to take the children ,or school trip ,im just thinking some people could miss out due to not knowing about it and make more hobbyists :welcome: :2thumb::no1: -ste-


Dear Stegriff
Thanks very much for your suggestion. We have already been to the printers and they are working on this now.When we get them, could we send you a poster to put up in your local pet shop. We would very much appreciate this.
Thanks again.
Musty


----------



## BenjaminBoaz

musty said:


> Dear Stegriff
> Thanks very much for your suggestion. We have already been to the printers and they are working on this now.When we get them, could we send you a poster to put up in your local pet shop. We would very much appreciate this.
> Thanks again.
> Musty


I can ask my local rep shops if you send me some.


----------



## stegriff

musty said:


> Dear Stegriff
> Thanks very much for your suggestion. We have already been to the printers and they are working on this now.When we get them, could we send you a poster to put up in your local pet shop. We would very much appreciate this.
> Thanks again.
> Musty


yeah sure no problem theres about 5 around me :2thumb: i will send you a pm with add


----------



## steven_law

Any one from Ipswich or suffolk going???


----------



## Ron Magpie

It's in the North. So we don't care. And PRAS was better anyway. So there.:whistling2:

Actually, have a great day people! :2thumb: And I'm not jealous. At all.


----------



## musty

*NEWS - 13 ( 22.04.2011 )*





Hello everybody,
We have been in touch with Chester Zoo for a while now and just received very good news from Richard Gibson, the Curator of Lower Vertebrates and Invertebrates that he has kindly arranged for one of his team members, Karen Entwistle to come and give a presentation. Karen will present on the Chester Zoo conservation research and breeding work with critically endangered amphibians species.This will be an unmissible opportunity to meet Karen and listen to up to date information and behind the scene work of the experts.
We are very shortly organising our final preparations for Lectures/Talks timetable and can assure you this part of the event will be amazing.
All the experts and scientists on the agenda are so very knowledgeable in their fields of expertise. We also have veterinary specialists that you can ask about amphibian and reptile’s disease and treatments.
We can say with confidence that these will be very special lectures and can compete with best in the world. UKFD will always be promoting education, conservation and awareness about biodiversity. We are committing ourselves to encourage people to come and join us in this very unique, rewarding and fast growing hobby.

Your questions, comments and advice are always welcome

Thank You

UKFD Team


----------



## RhianB87

I dont think I will be able to make it now as I cant afford all of the petrol on my own


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

FallenAngel said:


> I dont think I will be able to make it now as I cant afford all of the petrol on my own


Sorwy  I can't even afford to get to you, to help with the petrol cost!


----------



## RhianB87

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> Sorwy  I can't even afford to get to you, to help with the petrol cost!


 
Thats ok, I think even with 2 people it will be really expensive.


----------



## rossiocean4

*Thank you*

Hi Thank you so much for sending me my advance tickets and also the posters to help promote the day. I have put them up in our local pet shops, so hopefully people will see these and contact you. See you all soon. :lol2:


----------



## musty

*Thank you very much Rossiocean4*

Hi guys,
Thank you for your time and effort ,we really need help from the RFUK community members to promote and support UK Frog Day.We have now more Shop Front Posters to send to you or we can email you the image to print.
Advance Tickets also on sale,you can purchase them from the UKFD web site.Table bookings still open but only small number left now please dont leave it to last minute!!!

Many Thanks,

UK Frog Day Team


----------



## richie.b

Just over 5 weeks to Ukfrogday, i hope ill see you all there its going to be a good day which in my opinion we all need to support.
Check out the list of some of the frogs for sale on the website

Musty you need to get a link to the website on here :2thumb:

cheers
Richie


----------



## chondro13

Are any sellers planning on bringing CB mossy frogs? My flatmate has spent the last few months accumulating the parts to make a gorgeous setup for them (which of course i shall have to put together for him :roll: ) but he would be gutted if there arent any there for sale!


----------



## Ron Magpie

chondro13 said:


> Are any sellers planning on bringing CB mossy frogs? *My flatmate has spent the last few months accumulating the parts to make a gorgeous setup for them (which of course i shall have to put together for him :roll: )* but he would be gutted if there arent any there for sale!


What's the theme this time? :whistling2:


----------



## s6t6nic6l

*WEBSITE*>>>>>Home | UK Frogday


----------



## musty

*NEWS UPDATE - 16 (07.05.2011)*
Hello everybody,
*Rainforest Garden at UKFD*
Well guys as you all know Ruud/Rana will be bringing a large selection of plants from Holland. Richie B ( Rainforestvivs) will also be extending his plant selection for the UKFD. We will have the biggest, healthiest selection of plants ever offered in the UK for terrariums at the frog day.
You will also find expert advice from Ruud and Richie about terrariums, supplies,lighting and of course the best plant choices.
You can find For Sale frog lists at the UKFD website and also check the Rana list from their website.
We are building up towards UKFD very quickly now. Please do not leave booking your advance tickets and tables too late. There will be plenty of tickets for sale at the door. We have now extended the exhibition hall space to maximise capacity for your enjoyment and comfort. 
Website address UKFD - UK Foundation for Dance - Home
Hope to see you all at the UK Frog Day
Thanks
UKFD Team


----------



## Alex M

musty said:


> *NEWS UPDATE - 16 (07.05.2011)*
> Website address UKFD - UK Foundation for Dance - Home
> Hope to see you all at the UK Frog Day
> Thanks
> UKFD Team


 

If anyone wants to buy broms etc from Richie and doesn't know what he looks like, he'll be the silver haired Welshman in a very tight leotard... 


Cheers
Al


----------



## soundstounite

Alex M said:


> If anyone wants to buy broms etc from Richie and doesn't know what he looks like, he'll be the silver haired Welshman in a very tight leotard...
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Al


 Alex,:lol2:your a very bad person,and how you were thinking that at 9 in the morning,its still wrong at 12,beggers belief,where does he keep his leeks then?
sorry musty,oh mate did you get my message ,I sent to your site?
Stu


----------



## Ron Magpie

Alex M said:


> If anyone wants to buy broms etc from Richie and doesn't know what he looks like, he'll be the silver haired Welshman in a very tight leotard...
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Al


Now *there's* an incentive! :lol2:


----------



## richie.b

Alex M said:


> If anyone wants to buy broms etc from Richie and doesn't know what he looks like, he'll be the silver haired Welshman in a very tight leotard...
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Al


Yep got a nice leotard with frogs on it, thought it would be just the job



soundstounite said:


> Alex,:lol2:your a very bad person,and how you were thinking that at 9 in the morning,its still wrong at 12,beggers belief,where does he keep his leeks then?
> sorry musty,oh mate did you get my message ,I sent to your site?
> Stu


I keep my leeks nice and warm and wrapped up, but you know that Stu



Ron Magpie said:


> Now *there's* an incentive! :lol2:


See you there then Ron :2thumb:

And back on subject this is the link to the website

Home | _UK_ Frogday

cheers
Richie


----------



## Wolfenrook

Got my tickets a while ago. They're safely pinned to the notice board, next to the Bill Bailey tickets for November.


----------



## richie.b

Wolfenrook said:


> Got my tickets a while ago. They're safely pinned to the notice board, next to the Bill Bailey tickets for November.


Nice one Ade see you there buddy :2thumb:


----------



## musty

musty said:


> *NEWS UPDATE - 16 (07.05.2011)*
> Hello everybody,
> *Rainforest Garden at UKFD*
> Well guys as you all know Ruud/Rana will be bringing a large selection of plants from Holland. Richie B ( Rainforestvivs) will also be extending his plant selection for the UKFD. We will have the biggest, healthiest selection of plants ever offered in the UK for terrariums at the frog day.
> You will also find expert advice from Ruud and Richie about terrariums, supplies,lighting and of course the best plant choices.
> You can find For Sale frog lists at the UKFD website and also check the Rana list from their website.
> We are building up towards UKFD very quickly now. Please do not leave booking your advance tickets and tables too late. There will be plenty of tickets for sale at the door. We have now extended the exhibition hall space to maximise capacity for your enjoyment and comfort.
> Website address : Home | UK Frogday
> Hope to see you all at the UK Frog Day
> Thanks
> UKFD Team


message updated correct website address Home | UK Frogday


----------



## MARK.D

richie.b said:


> Yep got a nice leotard with frogs on it, thought it would be just the job


 
Good choice. The mankini you had on at Alans meet was a bit revealing. :gasp: :cheers:


----------



## steven_law

Is there any way people going to uk frog day could have a wish list on what they would like to see there. 
This would not also help the vendors bring what people are looking for but also let people know what they might expect to find at the event.


----------



## richie.b

MARK.D said:


> Good choice. The mankini you had on at Alans meet was a bit revealing. :gasp: :cheers:



:2thumb: :lol2:


----------



## chondro13

Ron Magpie said:


> What's the theme this time? :whistling2:


:lol2: this one will be naturalistic!!


----------



## Ron Magpie

chondro13 said:


> :lol2: this one will be naturalistic!!


:lol2::lol2::lol2:


----------



## mike mc

will anybody be selling fully decorated vivs,have seen a few companies start selling them recently


----------



## FrogNick

mike mc said:


> will anybody be selling fully decorated vivs,have seen a few companies start selling them recently



yes a few tables will be selling them


----------



## mike mc

FrogNick said:


> yes a few tables will be selling them


Cheers mate have to make sure I'm there early before they all sell


----------



## RhianB87

I can now come : victory:

I am really excited even though I wont be buying anything


----------



## steven_law

if any ones staying there for the weekend like me, we will have to try arrange to all meet up in a pub or some thing :2thumb:


----------



## richie.b

mike mc said:


> will anybody be selling fully decorated vivs,have seen a few companies start selling them recently


Ill be bringing a few fully planted setups plus some vivs and a load of plants



FallenAngel said:


> I can now come : victory:
> 
> I am really excited even though I wont be buying anything


Nice one who you coming with


----------



## soundstounite

we will be going from the vale of evesham up northwards via M5 i guess room for some not sure about any details yet just randomising,but am sure we will be there unless something goes tits
although we might just hide from all you scarey leotard warers:mf_dribble:
Richie whats your route? am scared though of big cities:lol2: don't get out much ,like quiet places,:2thumb:
Stu and Shaz


----------



## RhianB87

richie.b said:


> Ill be bringing a few fully planted setups plus some vivs and a load of plants
> 
> 
> 
> Nice one who you coming with


Manda, Matt and Flan :2thumb:

Are we all planning to meet up for a drink while there?


----------



## RhianB87

Wooo!! My ticket has been ordered :2thumb:


----------



## musty

*Free access to the storage room*

*NEWS UPDATE - 17 ( 14.05.2011 )*



Hello everybody,
Today is Dutch Frog day and we send our best wishes to our Dutch friends and hope they will have a good day.
We are building up to our UK Frog day very nicely with advance tickets and table booking right on target. We are announcing an important service to our visitors who will buy frogs, plants and supplies during the show. We have now organised with the Portland Hotel a secure room you can deposit your purchases with a ticket for collection. This arrangement will help you to continue to enjoy the day at the meeting without carrying your purchases around. Frogs especially will benefit as they will stay calm and not get stressed. The service will be free of charge and run by volunteers at the meeting.
Please note if you are planning to buy frogs do not forget to bring your Polystyrene Boxes, this will help to keep the temperature more stable for your animals and provide more secure transport.You can also purchase Poly Boxes at the UKFD.
Thanks
UKFD Team


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

I really want to go


----------



## Ron Magpie

So do I, really, but I'm gonna say 'sour grapes'!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

FallenAngel said:


> Manda, Matt and Flan :2thumb:
> 
> Are we all planning to meet up for a drink while there?


I would imagine so, We might also be taking a detour on the way back to pick up some extra frogs, all depends on if we are getting them or not but we will also be picking up a planted tank if we are going so might need some help lifting it from you and flan.

Need to book my tickets actually.

I am not getting any frogs at the show :devil: but plenty of plants and some different live foods for the dartfrogs.


----------



## Ron Magpie

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> I would imagine so, We might also be taking a detour on the way back to pick up some extra frogs, all depends on if we are getting them or not but we will also be picking up a planted tank if we are going so might need some help lifting it from you and flan.
> 
> Need to book my tickets actually.
> 
> *I am not getting any frogs at the show *:devil: but plenty of plants and some different live foods for the dartfrogs.


Famous last words...:lol2:


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ron Magpie said:


> Famous last words...:lol2:


Haha, I can't. I might be getting some after the show though!!!! It all depends on what happens before the show.


----------



## Ron Magpie

I still wish I'd picked up a pair of those leucs at PRAS- although I didn't have a set-up ready or ff cultures or *anything*! One day...


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

Ron Magpie said:


> I still wish I'd picked up a pair of those leucs at PRAS- although I didn't have a set-up ready or ff cultures or *anything*! One day...


The leucs I got from their are awesome, they are so bold and active all day. You should definitely get some. Maybe Kempton or PRAS this year. I think the guy is usually at UK shows. Just get a ready planted viv from richie and you are sorted haha.

Think the ready planted vivs richie is doing are really good ideas, as if someone wants to get some frogs but doesnt have the set up ready they can buy one of them and sorted. DANGEROUS for people like me:lol2:


----------



## kezzbag

*event*

damn...i would love to go and maybe find the unusual frogs im looking for.....i wish there was an event closer to home


----------



## lovespids

steven_law said:


> Is there any way people going to uk frog day could have a wish list on what they would like to see there.
> This would not also help the vendors bring what people are looking for but also let people know what they might expect to find at the event.


 my wish list 
Giant african bullfrogs (adspersus):flrt:


----------



## steven_law

lovespids said:


> my wish list
> Giant african bullfrogs (adspersus):flrt:


male and female green phase Ceratophrys cornuta:mf_dribble: tho i know i wont see any :sad::sad:, or another large frog tho i maybe tempted by a large toad of some kind.
led lights for all my tanks and if its about yet the exo terra monsoon misting kit, if not other types of misting system. :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite

Ron Magpie said:


> I still wish I'd picked up a pair of those leucs at PRAS- although I didn't have a set-up ready or ff cultures or *anything*! One day...


 WE think you should have Morg's leucs,ha at least we all know that you'll love em,and you already love his tanks,and we'll at as a back up if you ever get short of ff's....sorted
Stu


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

soundstounite said:


> WE think you should have Morg's leucs,ha at least we all know that you'll love em,and you already love his tanks,and we'll at as a back up if you ever get short of ff's....sorted
> Stu


Unfortunately, Morgan has sold all his dart tanks, racking system and bits. Shame really but Ron you do HAVE to get some leucs.


----------



## soundstounite

matt_mcmahon77 said:


> Unfortunately, Morgan has sold all his dart tanks, racking system and bits. Shame really but Ron you do HAVE to get some leucs.


 doh didn't spot that,but thats cool too.and agreed Ron dear boy grab some luecs:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:...so much fun...you won't regret it
Stu


----------



## soundstounite

soundstounite said:


> doh didn't spot that,but thats cool too.and agreed Ron dear boy grab some luecs:mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:...so much fun...you won't regret it
> Stu


 Bayleaf just took a ff of the water,and managed to fall in...lmao...QED
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook

I plan to go with an open mind, and at least 2 vivs set up and ready to go. lol

I am however sort of hoping to spot some nice Escudos or Nancys there.  Or if not, some equally attractive pums from a different locale.

Ade


----------



## musty

*News update - 18 (21.05.11 )*

*NEWS UPDATE - 18 ( 21.05.11 )*

*10,000 ON-LINE VISITS TO UK FROG DAY !!!! *

Hello everybody,
Today we have reached 10,000 on-line visits to our UK Frog Day website and announcement threads with Reptile Forum UK, Dendroworld and Caudata forums. Thank you very much to every nature and amphibian lover for their interest and support. We hope to see you all on this special celebration day. We are also proud to say that our friends from 42 countries have also visited the UK Frog Day website! 
Thanks
UKFD Team


----------



## musty

*Tree frogs at uk frog day*

*NEWS UPDATE -19 ( 23.05.11 )*

*TREE FROGS AT UK FROG DAY*

Hello everybody,
I have just received very good news from Ruud/Rana. He is getting a very nice selection of Tree frogs this week. I know a lot of you have been asking about the availability of these frogs and so this is an excellent opportunity to get hold of these frogs for your collection. Numbers are limited as Rana will be attending 2 big European shows ( Houten and Hamm) before UK Frog Day. If you want to book anything before the show can I please recommend you contact Ruud directly to reserve your animals so he can bring them for you to UK Frog Day in Manchester.

Good Luck Guys.

Phyllomedusa bicolour (Giant waxy monkey tree frog)
Phyllomedusa tomopterra (Tiger legs)
Phyllomedusa hypochiondrialis (Tiger legged Monkey frog)
Phyllomedusa viallanti (White lined leaf frog)
Hyla lencophyllata (Clown tree frog)
Hyla geographica (Map tree frog)
Hyla spp 
Atelopus spumarius (Harlequin Toad)


Thanks
UKFD Team


----------



## manda88

Are you allowed cameras inside the show to take photos of the frogs on display?


----------



## musty

manda88 said:


> Are you allowed cameras inside the show to take photos of the frogs on display?


Yes you can. You can take pictures of frogs providing the breeders give permission.


----------



## musty

*Welcome to our sponsors*

*NEWS UPDATE - 20 (28.05.11)*



Peregrine Livefoods ltd have just confirmed that they will be exhibiting a very big selection of their new and popular products at UK Frog Day. Peregrine represent big company brands such as ZooMed, Lucky Reptiles, Pro-Rep and T-Rex and many others.

This is a very good opportunity for all amphibian and reptile keepers to see their excellent range of products and ask advice and infromation from their experienced staff.

Peregrine director Dave Perry has kindly donated a number of items for our raffles. I would like to take this opportunity to thank Dave and the team at Peregrine Livefoods for their support.

Peregrine Livefoods is a wholeslae company and they only sell to the trade. We will have a number of retailers at the show, such as Repti-lisious and Stockport Pet Warehouse which you can buy any of the products at very good prices.
We will not charge you any extra money for the Uk Frog Day raffle, your raffle numbers will be on your UK Frog Day membership card which you will be receiving on your entrance to the show. UK frog Day membership is free with your ticket entry fee and we will be announcing the benefits of this card very shortly.

The sad news is that Exo-Terra, unfortunately can't make it to this year's UK Frog Day but they wish us the very best and hopefully will be sending items for our raffle. We woud like to take this opportunity to thank Jackie Wilson and the R.C.Hagen company for their support and encouragement.

UK Frog Day Team


----------



## morg

After spending the last few months thinking that I would not be able to make this event , I have now been offered a lift so will be there after all, from around 11.30 onwards.
I should have blue hair and a caudata.org t shirt on, I if you wanna say hello lol:2thumb:
I am getting almost as excited about this day as I get when Im on my way to watch leeds united play


----------



## steven_law

14 days to go :2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook

I have NEVER been to a show before (not counting seeing KISS live last year, or our twice yearly trips to see WWE (3 this year though, as going to both TV shows over here in Liverpool)), and I am VERY excited about this. Seriously looking forward to it.

It been the 1st one ever makes it even more special, and important that as many hobbyists as possible attend so that it's a huge success and becomes a regular thing. 

Ade


----------



## RhianB87

Does anyone know if there are any places to meet up afterwards?

Would be nice for everyone to get the right time this time :whistling2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> Does anyone know if there are any places to meet up afterwards?
> 
> Would be nice for everyone to get the right time this time :whistling2:


Well, *we* were there- just some people got impatient and left early...:whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87

Ron Magpie said:


> Well, *we* were there- just some people got impatient and left early...:whistling2:


We were there at the time we were told so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> We were there at the time we were told so :Na_Na_Na_Na:


:lol2:

It got pretty busy later, so we ended up meeting loads of people.


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

*jealous*


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> *jealous*


Never mind, darlin- there's still Kempton and PRAS!:2thumb:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny

Ron Magpie said:


> Never mind, darlin- there's still Kempton and PRAS!:2thumb:


I actually might be coming to kempton this year! :2thumb:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Jazzy B Bunny said:


> I actually might be coming to kempton this year! :2thumb:


Yeah, I didn't go last year. Although I gather it's not great for 'phibs.


----------



## musty

*The Lecture Topics at the UK Frog Day*

*NEWS UPDATE - 21 (30.05.11 )*


Hello everybody

We have just received an update from Emma Wombwell and Matthew Rendle regarding their lecture topics at the UK Frog Day. Unfortunately Ian Stephen will be unable to talk on the day due to his work commitments.
*Emma* will be covering the following topics:
Chytrid in general-history, conservation implications .Chytrid in the trade – risks, results of screening project so far, disease presence in imports, legislations, screening methods etc...
*Matt* will be covering:
Husbandry and bio-security - practical advice on maintaining healthy stock, best practice guidelines, what we do here at London Zoo, Chytrid treatment.
*Christopher Michaels* ( PHD , Manchester university) will be presenting :
The reproductive management of amphibians in captivity ( avoiding in-breeding etc)
I am sure you will agree this is an excellent topic range and will be very interesting and informative. We will keep you updated lecture times and any other information.

THANKS,

The UK Frog Day team


----------



## Ron Magpie

musty said:


> *NEWS UPDATE - 21 (30.05.11 )*
> 
> 
> Hello everybody
> 
> We have just received an update from Emma Wombwell and Matthew Rendle regarding their lecture topics at the UK Frog Day. Unfortunately Ian Stephen will be unable to talk on the day due to his work commitments.
> *Emma* will be covering the following topics:
> Chytrid in general-history, conservation implications .Chytrid in the trade – risks, results of screening project so far, disease presence in imports, legislations, screening methods etc...
> *Matt* will be covering:
> Husbandry and bio-security - practical advice on maintaining healthy stock, best practice guidelines, what we do here at London Zoo, Chytrid treatment.
> *Christopher Michaels* ( PHD , Manchester university) will be presenting :
> The reproductive management of amphibians in captivity ( avoiding in-breeding etc)
> I am sure you will agree this is an excellent topic range and will be very interesting and informative. We will keep you updated lecture times and any other information.
> 
> THANKS,
> 
> The UK Frog Day team


That sounds great! Any chance the text of the talks can be made available online? *After* the day, of course!


----------



## matt_mcmahon77

We have booked our tickets now. Really looking forward to this. Apart from the drive:devil:


----------



## musty

Ron Magpie said:


> That sounds great! Any chance the text of the talks can be made available online? *After* the day, of course!


Yeh,why not I will ask the lecturers for the texts and put them Blog section at the UK Frog Day web site.


----------



## musty

*News update -22 (04.06.11 )*

*NEWS UPDATE - 22 ( 04.06.11 )*


Hello everybody

The time is passing so quickly, I just can’t believe next weekend is UK Frog Day. We are going to have a really great time in Manchester, I can promise you that. There will be so many different species of frogs, plants, terrariums and supplies on offer that we have had to extend the space to accommodate everything.
Sunday morning is usually very quiet in Manchester city centre. For those visiting by car the best place ( cheapest and near) to park is Dale street car park, you can get directions on Google maps. After you park your car walk out the main entrance, go straight down Lena St and head for Piccadilly Gardens. You will pass Tesco express and Costa coffee on the corner, turn left onto Portland St and you will see the Portland hotel on the left. Once inside go downstairs and that’s where we will be.
For those people exhibiting at the show please again follow the M16DP directions to the back of the hotel where the loading bay is, this is on Hope St, this is not a through road so very quiet. We will have volunteers here to help you if needed. Once you have unloaded you will need to move your vehicle. If wishing to Park at Dale St then back out of Hope St and right onto Aytoun St and right again onto Portland St. At traffic lights keep left and cross over the lights onto Newton St. Drive slowly at this point as within about 10 metres you take a right onto a small St called Back Piccadilly. (You will see a Van Dang Martail arts shop on the right so will know this is the road)Then take an immediate left onto Mangle St and right onto Dale St,carry on for about 500 metres on the Car park is on the left hand side.
Remember the show opens at 10am.
Exhibitors can set up from 8am.
Look forward to seeing you all next weekend.

Thanks
UK Frog Day Team


----------



## Tupinambis

Will anyone be selling horned frogs there, in particular _Ceratophrys cornuta_?


----------



## sambridge15

so jelous i cant go  id also be intrested in viewing the talks after the event makes a nice change for one of these shows to not just be a car boot sale of exotic pets(not making a dig) and also have experts discussing key topics


----------



## steven_law

Tupinambis said:


> Will anyone be selling horned frogs there, in particular _Ceratophrys cornuta_?


I already asked this and didnt have much luck even the foreign breeders couldn't help.


----------



## musty

*News update -23 (06.06.11 )*

*NEWS UPDATE -23 (06.06.11 )
*
*LECTURES and the TIMETABLE
*
Hello everybody

UK Frog Day lectures will be focusing on the importance of frogs to world’s ecosystems. We have organised one of the largest day of amphibian education and conservation actions in the UK. A team of scientists, zoo herpetology curator, exotic animal veterinaries and naturalists and created this event to raise awareness about the importance of frogs and other amphibians to our ecosystems and the issues that frogs face.
Frogs are in danger of extinction due to the habitat loss, pollution, climate change and a devastating disease caused by fungus. Frogs are an essential part of the world’s ecosystem because their health is thought to be indicative of the health of the biosphere as a whole.
People probably know or maybe they have read that frog populations are in trouble and that they are declining but they don’t know any details about it. We will try to provide some details and let you know why frogs and is trouble and what you can do to help.
Addressing the amphibian extinction crisis represents the greatest species conservation challenge at the present time. UK Frog day are totally committed that we will support captive breeding of amphibian species and try to help species that would otherwise go extinct.
Captive management and captive breeding is a very important part of our hobby. As thriving pet supplies companies already exists that they can supply a range of products for these purposes.
At the lectures we will listen and discuss everything related to the art and science of maintaining amphibian collections, share proven/successful techniques with beginners to the hobby and present challenges to the experts for their help and guidance.
UK frog day will continue to grow in scale. The main thing we hope to accomplish with this and in the future is to make people aware that they are surrounded by a natural environment and we can’t live without it. 

Timetable as Follows (subject to change)

11.00 am - Welcome and introductions to lecturers and topics
11.15 am - Karen Entwistle , Senior Keeper of lower invertibrates and invertebrates at Chester Zoo – Amphibian husbandry, how we do this in Chester Zoo
12.30 Emma Wombwell, BSc,MSc,PhD-ZSL and Matthew Rendle veterinary nurse ZSL and Royal college - Chytrid in general-history, conservation implications .Chytrid in the trade – risks, results of screening project so far, disease presence in imports, legislations, screening methods.
.
1.30 Christopher Michaels ( Phd , Manchester university) -The reproductive management of amphibians in captivity ( avoiding in-breeding etc)
2.30 Daniel Calvo Carrasco and Miguel Sabater Gonzalez , exotic species veterinarians- Amphibian Nutrition (basic physiology, guidelines, diseases diet related, nutritional support) and Amphibian Emergency medicine and cirtical care.
3.30 Open discussion with panel of experts
The presentations will be held in the Buttermere suite and seating will be on first come first served basis.

The UK Frog Day team


----------



## Tupinambis

steven_law said:


> I already asked this and didnt have much luck even the foreign breeders couldn't help.


Cheers steven, I was being a bit lazy in not reading the whole thread! I notice you got some _cornuta's_. I am picking a CB green phase one this week and possibly a brown one. Iv kept horned frogs for over 7 years, are they much more difficult than other sp. I had a baby from CPR which died on me, but i know any baby frog even of the hardiest sp (e.g. _cranwelli_) can be fidgety. Other than slighty higher temp and humditiy is their any other advice you can give me on these guys?


----------



## Harry_NW

Looking forward to Sunday's event  Empty viv all set up and waiting for new residents!


----------



## Wolfenrook

Two empty vivs sat all ready (there's actually 3, but one is 'booked' lol), collecting 2 more on the day.  Funny really as was originally just going for plants and maybe some feeders. lol

See you all there folks.

Ade


----------



## steven_law

Now pulling up in Manchester any one else made it yet.


----------



## FrogNick

steven_law said:


> Now pulling up in Manchester any one else made it yet.


it's on Sunday


----------



## Gaz_dbd

1 possibly 2 vivs set up ready, 

can't wait!! 

see you all there


----------



## steven_law

FrogNick said:


> it's on Sunday


I know that! I don't exactly live just down the road like you do in Leeds so it's worth making a weekend of it.


----------



## lovespids

steven_law said:


> I know that! I don't exactly live just down the road like you do in Leeds so it's worth making a weekend of it.


why dont you sit outside the manchester city ground tonight youll get a free Take that concert !!!  :lol2:


----------



## RhianB87

We shall be leaving here at about 5:30am tomorrow!
We need to decide on a meeting up point today :2thumb:


----------



## FrogNick

steven_law said:


> I know that! I don't exactly live just down the road like you do in Leeds so it's worth making a weekend of it.


OK just checking  pay a visit to Manchester museum lots of frogs on the top floor...


----------



## musty

*News update - 24 (11.06.11 )*

*NEWS UPDATE - 24 (11.06.11 )*

Hello again

I would like to let you know about a couple of things at UK Frog Day.

How to get back to the motorway system from Dale St car park

Turn left from the main car park gate and take a right turn at the T junction, at the traffic lights turn left. Keep in the right side lane and after about half a mile you will see the sign post for the A57, turn right onto A57 dual carriageway and then follow signs for M56 and M602 for all directions.

Membership cards

On entry to the show you will receive a unique numbered membership card. There will be raffles throughout the day and the card numbers will be automatically entered into the raffles. There are lots of prizes which have been donated by sponsor companies. Anyone who cannot attend the show and wishes to have a membership card can do so absolutely free, just send us an email with your name, telephone number and email address. This will allow you to join in future promotions, discounts and UK Frog day activities.

The UK Frog Day team


----------



## RhianB87

musty said:


> *NEWS UPDATE - 24 (11.06.11 )*
> 
> Hello again
> 
> I would like to let you know about a couple of things at UK Frog Day.
> 
> How to get back to the motorway system from Dale St car park
> 
> Turn left from the main car park gate and take a right turn at the T junction, at the traffic lights turn left. Keep in the right side lane and after about half a mile you will see the sign post for the A57, turn right onto A57 dual carriageway and then follow signs for M56 and M602 for all directions.
> 
> Membership cards
> 
> On entry to the show you will receive a unique numbered membership card. There will be raffles throughout the day and the card numbers will be automatically entered into the raffles. There are lots of prizes which have been donated by sponsor companies. Anyone who cannot attend the show and wishes to have a membership card can do so absolutely free, just send us an email with your name, telephone number and email address. This will allow you to join in future promotions, discounts and UK Frog day activities.
> 
> The UK Frog Day team


Hmm The raffle seems like a good excuse to come home with new frogs...

" Well mum I didnt techincally buy it.... I won it... :whistling2:"




I know frogs wont be on the raffle before I get moaned at!


----------



## richie.b

Hope everyones looking forward to it and youre all going 

Im just going to load the van up and hopefully it will all fit, ive decided to leave at 4am in the morning instead of going up this afternoon gives me more time today, which i need

see you all tomorrow :2thumb:

Richie


----------



## Wolfenrook

Yup, see you tomorrow Richie.  Sorry about the rather large viv I ordered. :lol2: Blame me folks if he can't bring as much other stuff. 

Ade


----------



## KJ Exotics

If you lucky i might show my face


----------



## mispentyouth

ill be there see you all tommorrow


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> Hope everyones looking forward to it and youre all going
> 
> Im just going to load the van up and hopefully it will all fit, ive decided to leave at 4am in the morning instead of going up this afternoon gives me more time today, which i need
> 
> see you all tomorrow :2thumb:
> 
> Richie


See you tomorrow, Rich!  Will you be bringing some more of that climber that me and Matt bought from you at Portsmouth? I'd really love some to put in my crestie tank :flrt:


----------



## steven_law

FallenAngel said:


> We shall be leaving here at about 5:30am tomorrow!
> We need to decide on a meeting up point today :2thumb:


Where you planning on being tomorrow at 5:30, macdonalds breakfast??


----------



## Frogmad

looking forward to it, just helped repti-lisious load up their van and gonna get an early night i think,


----------



## RhianB87

steven_law said:


> Where you planning on being tomorrow at 5:30, macdonalds breakfast??


Leaving Mattandas :2thumb:


----------



## KJ Exotics

Saying that i think a macdonalds breakfast is on the cards now!! 
Not long now people. Still think i need to get my head down for a bit, meant to be leaving at 6:30 lol only two hours away!


----------



## Wolfenrook

See you all in a few hours! :2thumb:

Ade


----------



## KJ Exotics

KJ Exotics said:


> Still think i need to get my head down for a bit, meant to be leaving at 6:30 lol only two hours away!





Wolfenrook said:


> See you all in a few hours! :2thumb:
> 
> Ade


Beep beep, just as difting off, thanks for the wake up call :whip:
Thanks for sorting that out for me, will reply when more awake!


----------



## Wolfenrook

KJ Exotics said:


> Beep beep, just as difting off, thanks for the wake up call :whip:
> Thanks for sorting that out for me, will reply when more awake!


:lol2: You don't have time for a nap! See you later bud.

Ade


----------



## chondro13

Although we live a 5 minute walk from the Thistle hotel, we've been in Woking all weekend! 

So we were up at 5am this morning and have just arrived back in Manchester - see you all soon


----------



## sambridge15

stupid frog day being so far away!


----------



## soundstounite

sambridge15 said:


> stupid frog day being so far away!


 ha you and me both Sam,still,we are both lucky to have frogs already,ha and nearly babies here too,so I mustn't moan:whistling2:


----------



## Harry_NW

just home had a great day - picked up 3 x tinc oyapock plus some really nice plants, enjoyed the talks and won 2 prizes on the raffle


----------



## Green Glen

*Quality*

Well that was worth the weekend. I really enjoyed seeing all the different darts some which I havnt seen before. Unfortunately I didn't get any tho but did pick up a bromeliad, more tropical springtails, some nice jungle vine thing and Amy (my girlfriend) got some bits for her tortoise. 
I must admit I completely bottled asking if anyone was from the forum which I regret but managed to pick up some good tips and bits from breeders and guest speakers were very good for someone like me looking to build on their knowledge. If u were there I was the small chap in the green chequered shirt wondering around. Shame I had to leave at 1ish. BRing on next year. I've told my self that if I can set up a viv and have it grow in prior to next year that I will allow myself to explore the wonderful world of darts I saw today. 
Glen


----------



## lovespids

*Frog Day*

It was a nice venue and well organized, thought there would be more variety it was nearly all dartfrogs,if id have known i wouldnt have gone to be honest,not a bullfrog,whites or pacman in site  but like i said well organized and very friendly just not for me


----------



## steven_law

lovespids said:


> It was a nice venue and well organized, thought there would be more variety it was nearly all dartfrogs,if id have known i wouldnt have gone to be honest,not a bullfrog,whites or pacman in site  but like i said well organized and very friendly just not for me


I felt the same way there needed to be more than just darts, saying that tho I did spend to much money :lol2: Missed the raffle tho :-(


----------



## Amyboo

we picked up a trio of tiger legged monkey tree frogs from dutch-rana, very pleased with them


----------



## marcuswinner1

I got back to Lincolnshire about an hour ago and am now watching my new El cope (x3). Thought it was a good do. Good job I only had one viv set up and ready for frogs or I could have got carried away with some of the Awsome Frogs on offer! Well done Musty! (Check out this dude, out and about in his new viv already..........)


----------



## KJ Exotics

Well i am back as well now, had a really good time, good to see some of you, shame a few of you didnt say hi. (Yes the good lucking chick  ) 
I went with the plan of not buying anything and for the first time EVER, i come home with no animals, but some bits and bobs.


----------



## Wolfenrook

I had a brilliant day, the best part was I got to meet some of you folks, and in some cases even have a chat.  It seriously helped that I spent a lot of the time stood behind RichieB's table, so probably met and got introduced to a lot more of you than if I hadn't. 

I didn't come away empty handed either. Two proven sexed pairs of French Guyana ventrimaculatus (which my wife informs me look the same as our other vents. lol), a sexed pair of oophaga pumillia christobal.  I also came away with those DN Magazines and the fortnightly cricket supply for a lot less than it usually costs. 

I would agree that the 'other' frog presence was conspicuous in it's absence, with the exception of the tree frogs on the Rana table and the newts/salamanders on that table, the rest were indeed dart frogs, but oh so many different kinds! I swear some of them I have never ever seen over here, like the Ancon hill auratus.  End of the day though it was the 1st one ever, and was organished by a dart frog guy and started life on a Dartfrog forum, so I think we should excuse the lack of folks with tables with more varied frogs and toads. I doubt it was the fault of the organisers, end of the day if folks with those don't buy tables.... But yeah, I'd like to see more variety at the next one.  Not to mention perhaps holding it in a more open plan venue that isn't slap bang in the middle of a city with awful traffick. lol

Anyway, to those I met today, really cool meeting you all. I hope that like me you all feel that we all got to know the REAL people behind the emotionless and oft misunderstood text. 

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

sambridge15 said:


> stupid frog day being so far away!





soundstounite said:


> ha you and me both Sam,still,we are both lucky to have frogs already,ha and nearly babies here too,so I mustn't moan:whistling2:


I'm sure we didn't miss a thing...:whistling2:

Nah, sounds like a lot of people had fun- and the Rana table sounds interesting- any chance they'll be at PRAS or Kempton?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

I want pics.


----------



## Wolfenrook

I wasn't all that impressed by the Rana table to be honest. It wasn't as different as I expected, plus I have reasons I wont go into here why I was not impressed with them.

The hobbyist tables were FAR more impressive, especially the one with the pums and auratus on it where I bought my christobals! Those rocks looked SO real!

Ade


----------



## sambridge15

should open a southern frog day :lol2:guess it will pick up over the next few years pity more of the big europian names dont come over for our other shows(especially pras!) allthough admittedly most uk shows consist of 90% beard dragons, leos,cresties,corns and royals :devil:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> I wasn't all that impressed by the Rana table to be honest. It wasn't as different as I expected, plus I have reasons I wont go into here why I was not impressed with them.
> 
> The hobbyist tables were FAR more impressive, especially the one with the pums and auratus on it where I bought my christobals! Those rocks looked SO real!
> 
> Ade


Yeah, but much as I like them, I don't keep darts, so the other frogs are more interesting to me.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Hmmm, although the big European names would be a big draw, I would rather see more UK business and hobbyists with tables. That's just me though.

Ade


----------



## chondro13

Well, i planned to maybe get a dartfrog or two if there were any there... 

HA!


I got six stunning healthy little azureus which are currently running around the shiny new viv in the living room :flrt:

We had other places to be today so had to leave by 12.30  but we got loads of other bits (plants, cultures etc) and generally had a lovely flying visit 

Was gutted to miss the talks though!

And my poor flatmate was desperate for mossy frogs and there wasnt one there  he had a stunning setup ready for them and everything! Fingers crossed there will be some at doncaster!


----------



## soundstounite

can anyone give us a list of what darts were there?,glad you all had a wicked day,wish we could have been there too.congrats to all that came home with frogs too, as with Morgan any pics?,and marcus love those elcope,actually we had a not bad day,finally got the mysties together,ah bless,little Aero running around chasing them saying i've got friends:lol2:
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook

Blimey bud, that's a bit of a task! lol

Let me put it this way, I saw Ancon hill Auratus there! A LOT of tincs, netted leucs, bassieri sisa, phantasmals, vittatus..... A LOT of dart species and morphs. Not to mention those atelopus...

That said, I would have liked to have seen more thumbnails. All I spotted were the French Guyana vents I bought, some lamasi, some retics, a single bendicta and a single jeberos. A bit underwhelming. lol

Still, locing my vents and christobals 

Ade


----------



## KJ Exotics

Wolfenrook said:


> a single bendicta and a single jeberos. A bit underwhelming. lol


Should have looked harder :whistling2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

KJ Exotics said:


> Should have looked harder :whistling2:


Ooops yeah, I forgot those Borja Ridge vents...

Seriously bud, I checked all of the tables about 3 times, including before folks started coming in. If there were more there, they were well hidden.

Anyway, just to be clear I LOVED UK Frog Day, and hope there will be more.

Here's some of the guys I bought:-




























A good result I reckon. 

Ade


----------



## manda88

chondro13 said:


> Although we live a 5 minute walk from the Thistle hotel, we've been in Woking all weekend!
> 
> So we were up at 5am this morning and have just arrived back in Manchester - see you all soon


How weird is that, we went from Woking to Manchester!! :lol2: And we left at about the same time as you from here, that's mental. Where abouts in Woking were you? We live just near the leisure centre!



Ron Magpie said:


> I'm sure we didn't miss a thing...:whistling2:
> 
> Nah, sounds like a lot of people had fun- and the Rana table sounds interesting- any chance they'll be at PRAS or Kempton?


To be honest if darts aren't your thing then you really didn't miss out on much, as already mentioned it was 95% darts, and the rest salamanders and a few tree frogs. It was good, but we won't be making the journey again, took just under 3 hours to get there, but nearly 5 hours to get back!!
Matt bought a pair of El Cope auratus, I bought a bunch of plants and livefood, Rhian got some livefood and cork bark, and Harvey got himself 4 orange legged monkey frogs!

I was the one in the blue and black hoody with the really tall guy.


----------



## llamafish

jeberos.... well i saw more

Dutch rana had 3 and Frognick sold 2

and i got there at noon..

Also more tinc morphs you can shake a stick at! very good day and for the first in the UK for many yrs, so a promising start


----------



## Green Glen

*pic*

I've made a thread showing my day here in the pics section. Soooo wanted to get some of the darts but happy with the bits I got for my greys. They are buzzing tonight, ALL OVER THE SHOW!!

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/amphibian-pictures/705868-my-uk-frog-day-experience.html

Glen


----------



## mispentyouth

Just sat down after sorting out my new purchases i came home with 2.1 tigerlegs (hypocondrialis) and 3.1 clown tree frogs . Overall i thought it was a great day and very well organised by musty i cant wait for next year . Great to see some other frogs for those moaning there was no whites , horned frogs etc you can get them anywhere how often do you see giant waxy monkey frogs , tiger side monkey frogs , tiger leg monkey frogs , clowns , atelopis , 6 varieties of pumilio , hundreds of darts of all varieties under 1 roof the choise was amazing , i personally have been to hamm 3 times and although i have seen other spicies on ofer i dont think ive seen more variety there and i didnt have to spend over £100 to get there and lose a whole weekend . Great to see the hoby taken seriously over hear and im looking forward to a bigger better frog day in 2012 . 
p.s the lectures where great i thought they were exelent well presented informative and also changed the meet from what are usually just a gloriified boot sale to a frog day .


----------



## Wolfenrook

manda88 said:


> How weird is that, we went from Woking to Manchester!! :lol2: And we left at about the same time as you from here, that's mental. Where abouts in Woking were you? We live just near the leisure centre!
> 
> 
> 
> To be honest if darts aren't your thing then you really didn't miss out on much, as already mentioned it was 95% darts, and the rest salamanders and a few tree frogs. It was good, but we won't be making the journey again, took just under 3 hours to get there, but nearly 5 hours to get back!!
> Matt bought a pair of El Cope auratus, I bought a bunch of plants and livefood, Rhian got some livefood and cork bark, and Harvey got himself 4 orange legged monkey frogs!
> 
> I was the one in the blue and black hoody with the really tall guy.


He didn't look that tall to me. :lol2::whistling2:

Ade


----------



## soundstounite

Wolfenrook said:


> Ooops yeah, I forgot those Borja Ridge vents...
> 
> Seriously bud, I checked all of the tables about 3 times, including before folks started coming in. If there were more there, they were well hidden.
> 
> Anyway, just to be clear I LOVED UK Frog Day, and hope there will be more.
> 
> Here's some of the guys I bought:-
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> image
> 
> A good result I reckon.
> 
> Ade


stoked for ya mate...very cool,ha and cheers for the summary too:2thumb:
Stu


----------



## manda88

mispentyouth said:


> Just sat down after sorting out my new purchases i came home with 2.1 tigerlegs (hypocondrialis) and 3.1 clown tree frogs . Overall i thought it was a great day and very well organised by musty i cant wait for next year . *Great to see some other frogs for those moaning there was no whites , horned frogs etc you can get them anywhere how often do you see giant waxy monkey frogs , tiger side monkey frogs , tiger leg monkey frogs , clowns , atelopis , 6 varieties of pumilio , hundreds of darts of all varieties under 1 roof* the choise was amazing , i personally have been to hamm 3 times and although i have seen other spicies on ofer i dont think ive seen more variety there and i didnt have to spend over £100 to get there and lose a whole weekend . Great to see the hoby taken seriously over hear and im looking forward to a bigger better frog day in 2012 .
> p.s the lectures where great i thought they were exelent well presented informative and also changed the meet from what are usually just a gloriified boot sale to a frog day .


Very true, however I find it flippin' impossible to find White's anywhere any more! Horned frogs yes, but I've not seen any White's for sale near me since I bought my guys which is a shame, I love the little guys :flrt:
I would have been in heaven if I had endless amounts of money and space, I certainly would have bought a group of everything :lol2:


Wolfenrook said:


> He didn't look that tall to me. :lol2::whistling2:
> 
> Ade


Yes you are also rather tall, aren't you!


----------



## richie.b

Excellent day, great to catch up with everyone and personally i thought the assortment of amphibians was excellent, you wont find that lot in your local pet shop thats for sure :whistling2:

Nice of Ade to give me a hand allowing me to go for a wander and buy some more pumilios :mf_dribble: 
And Manda wheres the photos of my table

Well next year im having more tables, very succesful : victory:

Richie


----------



## manda88

richie.b said:


> Excellent day, great to catch up with everyone and personally i thought the assortment of amphibians was excellent, you wont find that lot in your local pet shop thats for sure :whistling2:
> 
> Nice of Ade to give me a hand allowing me to go for a wander and buy some more pumilios :mf_dribble:
> And Manda wheres the photos of my table
> 
> Well next year im having more tables, very succesful : victory:
> 
> Richie


Definitely, and certainly not for those prices, either! Some of them were going for peanuts!
I didn't take any pics  I'll take some at Kempton/Portsmouth if you go


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Matt is a bloody giant.


----------



## Ron Magpie

manda88 said:


> *Very true, however I find it flippin' impossible to find White's anywhere any more! Horned frogs yes, but I've not seen any White's for sale near me since I bought my guys which is a shame, I love the little guys :flrt:*
> I would have been in heaven if I had endless amounts of money and space, I certainly would have bought a group of everything :lol2:
> 
> 
> Yes you are also rather tall, aren't you!


Interesting point- I haven't seen any FBTs around lately, either- which is a pain 'cos I want another couple for me and a couple for Dave. :devil:


----------



## sambridge15

see im lucky emsworth reptiles always has tons of rare stuff like darts, daygeckos, treefrogs,monitors etc wasnt so sure about some of the set ups but its nice to have acess to a good variaty still gutted i missed frogday  ah well 6 months or so till pras haha


----------



## Frogmad

Had a great day today...I was the redhead who kept wandering through to the main room then generally back to the repti-lisious and peregrine stands (occasionally behind there as well!) 

Richie....90% of the time I went down to your end it was Ade looking after your tables:Na_Na_Na_Na: Oh I am gonna get my thinking cap on and get a couple of vivs off you at some point in the near future

Musty, thanks for organising such a good day, my main probs were....the stairs...too many for the amount of stuff we carried up and down them!! and I think the venue was a bit small...however very pleased with the pair of Leucs I got they are gorgeous and quite happy in their new home!!

Next year I will prob be helping the repti-lisious guys out again so if anyone see's me say hi!!!!:2thumb:


----------



## steven_law

They have been home and in there quarentien tank 30 mins if that and there already cuddling up.


----------



## richie.b

Frogmad said:


> Had a great day today...I was the redhead who kept wandering through to the main room then generally back to the repti-lisious and peregrine stands (occasionally behind there as well!)
> 
> Richie....90% of the time I went down to your end it was Ade looking after your tables:Na_Na_Na_Na: Oh I am gonna get my thinking cap on and get a couple of vivs off you at some point in the near future
> 
> Musty, thanks for organising such a good day, my main probs were....the stairs...too many for the amount of stuff we carried up and down them!! and I think the venue was a bit small...however very pleased with the pair of Leucs I got they are gorgeous and quite happy in their new home!!
> 
> Next year I will prob be helping the repti-lisious guys out again so if anyone see's me say hi!!!!:2thumb:


Yes this is true, i only went off for a minute but you know what its like with so many people you dont see often, but did you notice i always seemed to turn up when money came out :whistling2:
But to be fair he was a great help

Richie


----------



## Gaz_dbd

would like to say a big thanks to musty for organising it and especially all the breeders and sellers there too

i went to get one frog and came home with two gorgeous D. leucs

whereas my friend went for the day out and came back with two D. Azureus

all three of us had a great day

thanks again everyone


----------



## Wolfenrook

I was happy to help Richie, least I could do after you saved my bacon (as in got me there. lol), plus as I said to you helping you with your table meant I met a LOT more people than I probably would have met milling around in the crowd, and it also gave me something to do. Absolutely love chatting with all the folks that came to the table, like Frogmad, Frognick (and other chaps called Nick), various chaps called Marcus, Manda, Matt, a rather shy Flan, lukelondon (who I bought my proven pairs of vents off) and lots of others who I just can't remember the names of. You were all cool people and helped make the day so good. I didn't mind one bit. I really enjoyed explaining the benefits of optiwhite glass, and how to use gorilla glue to do the back and sides of vivs, how to plant broms etc as well.  Oh and a couple of conversations about lighting obviously. 

Heh Manda, if Morgan thinks Matt is a giant what do you reckon he would say if he met me? :lol2:

Oh and agree with Frogmad, it wasn't so much that the venue was small though, more that it was too enclosed. Rhichie's table was next to the one for Peregrine and just up from the Replicious one, and opposite the Dendrobatidae Nederlands table (darn you Richie making me spend so much on magazines! lol, I got a right look off my wife when she found out. lol), it was basically a wide corridor, with Rana, Musty and a couple of others in the main room. One large, open plan room would be more comfortable, just glad we had all that space behind the table, else it would have been rather claustrophobic. lol Oh and them stairs, yeah, I had to take a rest at one point as nearly keeled over whilst carrying Richie's unplanted 60x40x40 viv in. lol It was alright for that guy selling ornaments, he managed to snaffle a luggage trolley from somewhere. lol

Prices there were for the most part excellent, even if Luke did make rather a lot on those proven pairs of vents from me. . I paid about £80 each for my christobals, and 6 tubs of crickets only cost me £9 from the ************ table (they gave me a flyer so I can sort out ordering from them in future), I had to ask them to repeat it the total to me as thought I had misheard. There were a LOT of very uncommon morphs there, tincs and auratus, at prices comparible to those in the UK of more common morphs! I was really annoyed that I'd only got my new 60x40x40 from Richie that very morning, so it was nowhere near ready to accomodate some tincs or auratus, else I would have spent a fair bit more on frogs. :lol2:

Definitely a big thank you to Musty, and I will certainly support any future frog days he organises (any chance of 2 a year? ). I am quite certain as well that more folks will have tables at future ones, meaning we might see even MORE variety.

Oh and Richie, I have a pic of your table I will pop up in a sec. It's from 'our' side though. lol I don't much like crowds, so hiding behind your table suited me better. lol

Here we are:-



















Hopefully somebody has pics from the other side, especially so folks can see how nice your ready planted vivs were.:no1:

Ade


----------



## soundstounite

I'd also like to thank Musty for all the graft he put in to this,eventhough circumstances beyond my control stopped us from going,am still gutted not to have met up with ya all,and not being able to support the event.Especially as our chosen are darts,and it sounds like it would have been mind bending for us.
Well done Musty:notworthy:
Stu


----------



## Wolfenrook

Stu bud, seriously, you should have been there! With your love of auratus you would have been SOOOOO happy!

Ade


----------



## soundstounite

Wolfenrook said:


> Stu bud, seriously, you should have been there! With your love of auratus you would have been SOOOOO happy!
> 
> Ade


Ahh mate I know,Shaz had her heart set on some kuna ,i'd arranged for some Azzies,and let down the breeder although i offered him a deposit he was having none of it,thankyou David. So i've been a misery guts all weekend,but have been consoling us both with a pretty much full on frog weekend after grafting,and back at it for me day off today,: victory:tads are a big consolation,and knowing that we have a fertile trio of super blues is huge,but i know it would have been froggy heaven for us just to see it all,sometimes life's a bitch mate.....ha but as always
bring it on
Stu


----------



## AMDNORTH

Great day!, bring on next year.


----------



## sambridge15

AMDNORTH said:


> Great day!, bring on next year.


bring on more than 1 a year!!


----------



## chondro13

manda88 said:


> How weird is that, we went from Woking to Manchester!! :lol2: And we left at about the same time as you from here, that's mental. Where abouts in Woking were you? We live just near the leisure centre!


Weird! We were staying at the holiday inn there - we went to Thorpe park on the saturday :lol2:

My little azzies are soooooooo brilliant, fat little buggers! Ive taken lots of pics - ill get them on here when theyve loaded :2thumb:


----------



## musty

*A big thank you*

*A BIG THANK YOU*


We would like to say a BIG THANK YOU to everyone who supported UK Frog Day. The day was a great success and only made possible by the breeders, sponsors, lecturers, helpers and most importantly the visitors. We really appreciate the effort people made and especially those who travelled such a long way. We hope you all enjoyed it as much as we did.
We are attaching some pictures from the day on our website. With such a fantastic response and positive comments coming in we are already planning the next UK Frog Day and hope we can count on your continued support.

Many thanks again

Musty and the UK Frog Day team


----------



## Wolfenrook

Too right you can count on my support Musty!

Any chance of it been bi-yearly rather than once yearly though? I'd happily attend if just to buy more crickets fromt he likes of ************. lol

Ade


----------



## Scuwiffpixi

We drove from Kent just for frog day! 4 hrs in a teeny tiny lil car with all our gear, Me the other half and our 6 month old bubby. 

We really enjoyed our-selfs, there was quite a few of frogs there and some really interesting talks going on and I liked the save the rainforest booth. 

I personally was there for some particular newts (that I can't seem to get hold of any where and there were none there either, which was a shame.)

......BUT I did get some other newts instead and I met a really cool breeder and had a good chin wag about our lil newties and set ups. 

I found every one that I met there was very friendly and knew a vast amount about what they were in to and were very free with their knowledge, which is great for newbies who actually want to start to keep phibs and do it correctly.

I did feel like there maybe should have been a few more newt and salamander breeders as there was only one, but quite a few frog breeders ( yes I do realize it was called frog day )

But in general for me the whole day was a great success and good fun! 

The hotel it was held in was an ok venue, but if it gets any more visitors next year, it may be a lil small for soo many peeps. We also stayed in the hotel over night, then drove home the next day and the room was very nice too.:2thumb:

Great day! Great people! Great newts! Roll on next year!!


----------



## Frogmad

Musty you can count on my support again definately, Like Ade says twice yearly would be great :2thumb:
I know the gang I was with would carry on supporting (in fact we were discussing the stock that sold and didn't sell and what they would take to next years show!)


----------



## dexter35yrs

*..*

even though me and my gfriend got there late (she ran in the race 4 life in the morn) we managed to get 4 highland tricolor from musty within the group poss one female . seems all had a great day and cant wait for the next one. thanks


----------



## Ron Magpie

Scuwiffpixi said:


> We drove from Kent just for frog day! 4 hrs in a teeny tiny lil car with all our gear, Me the other half and our 6 month old bubby.
> 
> We really enjoyed our-selfs, there was quite a few of frogs there and some really interesting talks going on and I liked the save the rainforest booth.
> 
> I personally was there for some particular newts (that I can't seem to get hold of any where and there were none there either, which was a shame.)
> 
> ......BUT I did get some other newts instead and I met a really cool breeder and had a good chin wag about our lil newties and set ups.
> 
> I found every one that I met there was very friendly and knew a vast amount about what they were in to and were very free with their knowledge, which is great for newbies who actually want to start to keep phibs and do it correctly.
> 
> I did feel like there maybe should have been a few more newt and salamander breeders as there was only one, but quite a few frog breeders ( yes I do realize it was called frog day )
> 
> But in general for me the whole day was a great success and good fun!
> 
> The hotel it was held in was an ok venue, but if it gets any more visitors next year, it may be a lil small for soo many peeps. We also stayed in the hotel over night, then drove home the next day and the room was very nice too.:2thumb:
> 
> Great day! Great people! Great newts! Roll on next year!!


Woohoo, *another* Kent poster! We is taking ova!:lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

I used to do work placement in Kent in my student nurse days Ron. Ok, it was mainly Sidcup, Orpington etc, but heh was still Kent (I actually lived in Greenwhic/Blackheath. lol).

Ade


----------



## chondro13

Thought id keep this thread alive with pics of the new little beaut's i got from Frog Day :flrt:

They are eating like pigs :lol2:


----------



## Green Glen

They are gorgeous! Saturday has made me very jealous of all dart frog keepers i can smell a viv build and project for the summer!

Glen


----------



## s6t6nic6l

chondro13 said:


> Thought id keep this thread alive with pics of the new little beaut's i got from Frog Day :flrt:


great pics there.
do us a favour and throw a couple on the close-up/macro thread will ya, esp' the, er, close up ones
:cheers:


----------



## RhianB87

It was a good day but I think the only problem I found (apart from the lack of everything but darts :whistling2 Was the rooms it was in. It was always a squeeze to get from one room to the other, so maybe for the next event have it in somewhere more open and further south :lol2:


----------



## Harry_NW

chondro13 said:


> Thought id keep this thread alive with pics of the new little beaut's i got from Frog Day :flrt:
> 
> They are eating like pigs :lol2:



Very cute! what are you feeding them? I bought 3 tincts but havent managed to see them eat anything yet


----------



## Ron Magpie

FallenAngel said:


> It was a good day but I think the only problem I found (apart from the lack of everything but darts :whistling2 Was the rooms it was in. It was always a squeeze to get from one room to the other, so maybe for the next event have it in somewhere more open *and further south* :lol2:


This! :no1:


----------



## chondro13

Harry_NW said:


> Very cute! what are you feeding them? I bought 3 tincts but havent managed to see them eat anything yet


 
Micro crickets, springtails, fruitflies and bean weavils - if it moves, they eat it! :lol2:


----------



## Harry_NW

lol mine seem to see the fruitflys or weevils and run away lol


----------



## Wolfenrook

Try them with wingless fluit flies and springtails. Tincs are a bit famous for liking smaller food than you would expect, and can actually be streesed if faced with large swarms of what they see as HUGE stuff. lol

Ade


----------



## Harry_NW

hmmm havent got any wingless - the ones i have have wings but cant fly... the viv is poplated with springtails - i'll add another batch of springtails in the morning i think!


----------



## Wolfenrook

Aye, flightless are usually most commonly either hydei (black eyes) or funebris (red eyes, faster breeding), they're a fair bit larger than wingless (properly wingless melanogaster) which are like little brown ants and tend to stay where you put them for longer.

You will be glad you have flightless later on though, once you start seeing how many wingless a single tinc can get through in one 'small' meal. lol I tend to culture 2 or 3 wingless to every 1 flightless culture. If your weevils are bean weevils, again only larger tincs in my experience go for these, grain weevils might be better accepted, and are just as easy to culture just use barley instead of beans.

I was talking to my wife earlier about the frog day venue. She used to work at the ICC in Birmingham as a chef. Apparently they have 'smaller' rooms that might be good, and as far as she knows they don't have a problem with animals, she says the NEC have smaller rooms too. Birmingham is a bit further south too, whilst still been nice and central. The down side, Birmingham traffic and roads, can't be much worst than Manchester was though coming back. lol

The event was definitely brilliant, but the only thing really letting it down was the venue, especially from the perspective of table holders.  Cramped and difficult to navigate around, and although there was a lift most of us had to use the stairs, which hurt. lol

I just can't wait for the next frog day. Even when not buying the opportunity to see all those different frogs, and to socialise with so many fellow hobbyists makes it worthwhile.

Ade


----------



## Harry_NW

hmm anyone know of a supplier reasonably local to lancashire where i can collect from?


----------



## Wolfenrook

I get most of my feeders mail order bud. My melos though were from Gaz, I'd had others from other places but they always turned into fliers, but I think RichieB (rainforestvivs) sells the same flies, but is on his holidays at the moment. My grain weevils I got from Dartfrog.

Ade


----------



## musty

*Important announcement from uk frog day*

*IMPORTANT ANNOUNCEMENT FROM UK FROG DAY*


*OCTOBER BREEDERS MEETING IN 2011

SUNDAY 16th OCTOBER 2011
PORTLAND THISTLE HOTEL
PICCADILLY GARDENS
MANCHESTER M1 6DP

10AM – 4PM*

We are very pleased with the response, support and encouragement from UK Frog Day visitors and the whole amphibian community that we have decided to organize two breeders meetings a year, June and October. These will follow the Hamm show in Germany and then Dutch frog day weekend respectively. The schedule for the October event will be different from the June show. All the details will be announced very shortly.
Having read the recent comments regarding the selection of the event locations we were considering a number of options suitable to our budget and permissions. We are aiming UK Frog Day activities to create a community spirit covering all the UK. We have decided that Manchester will be the main venue for the UK Frog Day for the June event. In planning for the future we will consider various options for the 2012 October event so would like to have your feedback so that we may discuss and agree at this years October show. 

Many Thanks,

Musty and UK Frog Day team


----------



## Frogmad

:2thumb::2thumb::2thumb::no1::no1::no1:
Stick with Manchester Musty :whistling2: hehehe but a bigger overall area would be better (and not so many stairs please!!!)


----------



## marcuswinner1

oooooo......another frog day:2thumb:

Better start work on another Viv:2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook

I would suggest somewhere more central, not quite so hectic roads, and definitely no stairs. Would be a bonus if a bit more roomy as well.

Dunno if it's an option, but I know that the IHS sometiimes hold a breeders show at Rodbaston College, this is near to Penkridge, a short distance from Stafford which is served by 2 M6 Junctions and a railway station (including regular trains from London Euston, Liverpool etc)(It's still fairly easy to get to from Liverpool and the Wirral too. lol). I know I am a little biased, as I live in Stafford, but I believe that somewhere in Staffordshire would also be better for those further south, whilst not penalising those coming from the north as much as it would do if you moved too far south. If Rodbaston isn't an option, there are plenty of hotels with events suites, sports halls etc in the region. Fuel is cheaper apparently around here as well, so a good chance for those coming from areas with rip off fuel prices to fill up. lol

I am totally stoked that you have decided to mirror the Dutch Frog Day with 2 meetings a year! You thinking 1 with all the bells and whistles, and 1 that is more of a hobbyists meeting? If so, could I suggest for the hobbyists meeting some form of lunch option put on? Perhaps charge a bit more as an option and folks get access to a buffet, with some kind of access to seating so that small groups can form to discuss the hobby etc. Also another small suggestion, for those booking tables it might be a nice gesture to arrange for a light lunch (sandwiches) and a beverage to be provided. Especially valuable for anybody who is on their own on the table, as leaving them to get lunch just isn't a good option.

Ade


----------



## Frogmad

One problem with moving it further south that i can see (apart from being further for me :whistling2 is for those coming down from Scotland. I think (though I may be wrong) that Manchester is more central to everywhere


----------



## Wolfenrook

Yes, but when you consider the June one will definitely be in Manchester, would it really hurt to hold the October one a little further south? Holding 1 up in Manchester, and 1 a little bit further south should allow a larger number of folks to get to one or other. Especially when you look at population density for the UK.

That, and I don't like Manchester. The road system is probably as bad as the one in London or Birmingham. lol

Also, keep in mind that most of the existing larger herp type events are either up north (Doncaster) or down south (PRAS- Portsmouth). It would be a nice change for one show to be held here in the Central region. Not to mention that I would bet money that rates in this areas will be lower for venues.

It's certainly a better compromise than giving in to the requests of the sourthern folks, and taking it seriously down south. lol Or worst still, further north.

I think what it boils down to is, there will definitely be the 1 a year in Manchester, which to a degree caters for our Scottish friends. Holding the October show further north would be quite damaging, as although it would please folks who live further north it would be moving further from the higher populated areas of the UK. Holding the October show in Manchester also though means that those further south will continue to feel hard done to, and lets be honest, most of the UK's population lives southg of Edingburgh, with the absolute highest populations living south of Bradford. So compromising by moving a little further south for the October event would be a compromise for our southern friends, making it that tiny bit easier for them to get to. Staffordshire is perfect for that, it includes the cities Stoke on Trent to the north, the town of Stafford in the middle, and the cities of Birmingham and Wolverhampton further south, all of which are served well by both road and rail. They also have the advantage of a LOT of venues, so at least some of them should meet the financial requirements and the permissions. I reckon we could use the feedback of the more southern hobbyists here really, however I get the feeling they will shout for somewhere south of Watford Gap, which would be a bit silly really, excluding 3/4s of the UK. lol.

Wherever Musty choses though, even if it's in Manchester, I definitely think the priorities should be a BIGGER space, and it needs to be at street level with no stairs. Other useful things would be more trollies available for table holders to use to move their goods, and maybe more volunteers helping them to move stuff and get set up. On the volunteer side of thing, so long as I can get there you can certainly count me in as a volunteer.

Oh, and before anybody gets upset and things I am making stuff up about population densities, I got my info here HowStuffWorks "Maps of United Kingdom Population Density". I will be honest though, a lot of my reason for suggesting this region is because it's easier to get to, especially for me. lol

Ade


----------



## Frogmad

TeeHee

I agree, further North or a lot further South would be a nightmare!!

I think Birmingham would be awful, worse than Manchester, I go every year to a veterinary conference at the NIA/ICC and it is a blinking nightmare, NEC would be okish but again, not the easiest to get to and a nightmare to figure out where you should park to be closest to the hall you are in.

So all in all after my teasing, I agree Stoke/Stafford would prob be ok to get to.

I also agree food option would be good, especially if it was included in the table prices for the exhibitors. and street level/bigger venue would be much better and maybe have the tables actually marked prior to exhibitors arriving so they know which tables they have.
I would also offer my services volunteering if needed.


----------



## Wolfenrook

I am in complete agreement about Birmingham, or any city venue to be honest. They all have the same problems with volumes of traffic. We've been to shows at the LG Arena quite a few times, we tend to taxi there and bag and they pick us up and drop us off at Birmingham International station to avoid getting trapped on the NEC car parks. lol

Stoke isn't too bad, but the problem is that Stoke station is literally in Stoke, and the main town there is Hanley..... Plenty of buses though.

Stafford is a frickin nightmare between 3:30 and 6pm on week days, but pretty quiet on Sundays. It's served by 2 M6 Junctions and a main line station for rail. It was a chap from Kidderminster who told me fuel was cheaper here, he went to uni here and found fuel prices a lot lower. lol

Agreed on marking the tables. I also think it might be a good idea if possible to get photographs of the venue beforehand, conversely that might put some folks off. lol Another idea I have would be a board with a table plan on it, with who is on what table clearly marked by the 'entrance' (where tickets are taken). This will both help table holders to find their table, and help potential customers find a particular table quickly. Not all tables had any signs or banners on them, and I like to know who I am buying stuff off. 

One other suggestion/idea I have is one I discussed with KJ on MSN. I reckon quite a few folks at the last frog day were new to dart frogs, going from how many came to Richie's table for advice on setting up vivs. I reckon a brief seminar led by 1 or 2 experienced hobbyists would be helpful to these folks. Obviously you can't do the background/sides there and then, so I would say visual aids would be useful here, with either a slideshow showing a simple method (such as the gorilla glue method), then move to showing folks the same viv with background and wood in place, and then move on to a demonstration on how to plant what where in the viv, and some discussion about good misting practices (covering hand misting and misting systems, maybe could get a sponsor or somebody to provide a misting system that could then be raffled off?), perhaps a quick demo on how to set up a ff culture, then maybe a basic Q&A session, with a few different hobbyists forming a Q&A panel. I know this is all stuff that you can find on the internet, but not everybody uses the internet in this way, proven by how many folks were asking about seting up, lighting etc.

Whatever happens, and even if I can't get to it for some reason, I will definitely buy a ticket in order to support UK Frog Day, and to help ensure it's future.

Ade


----------



## RhianB87

I agree about the venue. We were one of the first to arrive and there was about 15 of us having to gather in that tiny corridor/stairs which was blocking everyone who was trying to get up and down the stairs to set up.


----------



## musty

*New venue for uk frog day*

*WE WILL BE IN THE NEW VENUE AT THE OCTOBER MEETING *

Hello Everybody,

We have now made an agreement with the MCC for our new venue, starting with the October meeting. The Manchester Conference Centre and Days Hotel complex is a purpose built centre with a lot of amenities. We have listened to your feedback regarding space, ease of access and parking and think this venue will be ideal. It is still central so easy to get to but has a lot more space. 

*Manchester Conference Centre
Sackville street
Manchester
M1 3BB *

TEL 044 (0)161 955 8000
EMAIL : [email protected]
WEBSITE: Manchester Conference Centre - Manchester's Purpose Built Conference Venue & Hotel

*WE LOOK FORWARD TO SEEING YOU THERE*

*WWW.UK FROG DAY.CO.UK*


----------



## richie.b

Well done Musty, ill be there cant wait :notworthy:

Richie


----------



## Wolfenrook

Looking forward to it. :2thumb:

When will tickets be on sale for this, or are they already?

Ade


----------



## dexter35yrs

cant wait for this one......


my highlands have jus laid eggs too..


----------



## musty

Hi Derek
What good news, I said to you at the UK Frog Day they will not let you down. First clutch of eggs is sometimes not fertilised just because they are just starting breeding so do worry if you dont see any movement, you will get more eggs very soon. I always spray water on the eggs and make sure they do not get dried out and always use the cheap bottled water from Asda or Tesco (16p)
The egg colour turns white and moulds, if this happens take the container and wash with just hot water and put it back.
Please let me know how you get on.
Look forward to seeing you at the October meeting
Musty


----------



## dexter35yrs

hi musty great thanks for the update hopefully see you in oct . take care derek


----------



## musty

Wolfenrook said:


> Looking forward to it. :2thumb:
> 
> When will tickets be on sale for this, or are they already?
> 
> Ade


Hi Ade
Thank you very much for your feedback. We have started to organise the October event immediately and trying to avoid any hiccups.I also thank you for offering to volunteer at the event. I will be in contact with you very soon.
Struggling with the signature on this site, have a new banner and want to attach, have edited signature and saved the file but it doesn't work, any advice please on how to do this would be appreciated

Tickets are on sale now so please make your reservation.
Cheers
Musty


----------



## Wolfenrook

Hi Musty

No worries bud, happy to help. I might be helping Richie a bit with his table again, but I am sure he will be able to spare me at some point. lol

Right, signature. Easiest way is probably to do it with bbcode rather than the rich text editor. Mine works like this:-

[URL="http://www.youraddress.com"][IMG]http://www.youraddress.com/yourbanner.jpg[/IMG][/URL]

If you copy that, then edit the url between the " " for yours, and change the image in the img bit for the address of your banner, then paste it in your sig it should work. : victory:

Oh and reserved my ticket. 

Ade


----------



## musty

Hi Ade 
thanks for your help and also thank you for the booking and your support for UK Frog Day
Cheers Musty


----------



## Wolfenrook

No probs, but looks like you've put the image in the url bit, rather than the address of the frog day site.  Need to move the image to the right of that, put your frog day site address in that bit, then close the url tag with a [/url] tag. 

Ade


----------



## musty

*RANA at the October meeting*

*RANA WILL BE ATTENDING THE OCTOBER UK FROG DAY MEETING*

We are very happy to welcome Ruud and the Dutch Rana team to our meeting in October.Rana now have a better idea of what the UK amphibian keepers want so he will have a bigger and wider selection of frogs,terrariums,plants and supplies.You will also be able to email him directly with any questions or to place orders in advance.

Thank You

*WWW.UKFROGDAY.CO.UK*


----------



## soundstounite

Fantastic news Musty thanks for all the graft you have done on this,if we can't go this time i'll have the biggest strop on ever seen in the UK,circumstances totally beyond my control last time,that much crap can't happen twice!!
thanks again mate so gutted to have missed the first...must start saving!!!...Hmmm better get back to the viv building too
bring it on
regards
Stu


----------



## richie.b

soundstounite said:


> Fantastic news Musty thanks for all the graft you have done on this,if we can't go this time i'll have the biggest strop on ever seen in the UK,circumstances totally beyond my control last time,that much crap can't happen twice!!
> thanks again mate so gutted to have missed the first...must start saving!!!...Hmmm better get back to the viv building too
> bring it on
> regards
> Stu


 Dont want to rub it in and all Stu but you missed a fantastic day with more dartfrogs of every type colour and size you could think of :mf_dribble:just thought ide let you know what you missed incase anyone hadnt told you, oh and of course you missed me as well :2thumb:
Might be a good idea to make it to the next one buddy or youll never live it down :whistling2:

cheers

Richie


----------



## Wolfenrook

DO NOT MISS THIS ONE STU! If you do, I will have no choice but to find you, and make you look at photographs of it until you cry. lol

Seriously bud, it was AWESOME!

Pleased to hear that about the Rana stand this time around Musty, big time! I am probably going to be hunting for unusual tincs or auratus at this one. 

Ade


----------



## Harry_NW

Sounds great - we'll be there!


----------



## musty

soundstounite said:


> Fantastic news Musty thanks for all the graft you have done on this,if we can't go this time i'll have the biggest strop on ever seen in the UK,circumstances totally beyond my control last time,that much crap can't happen twice!!
> thanks again mate so gutted to have missed the first...must start saving!!!...Hmmm better get back to the viv building too
> bring it on
> regards
> Stu


Hi Stu,
Hope you can make it to the next show,the October show will be bigger than the June show, more frogs and plants.Being a celebrity in the forum ,would really like to see you as you will be our star turn! and a chance to meet your forum fans. Once again look forward to seeing you and thank you very much for your support.
Regards, Musty


----------



## Wolfenrook

BIGGER than the June one? Blimey, I thought the October one was going to be a smaller affair. lol Now I am looking forward to it even more, nice one Musty.

Ade


----------



## musty

*Uk frog day october auction announcement*

*UK FROG DAY OCTOBER AUCTION*

We are inviting all UK Frog Day and RFUK members and all our Visitors to participate in our annual auction. As far as animals are concerned you can bring only surplus amphibians you would like to auction. You can also auction any items related with amphibians and reptiles in general, such as terrariums, vivariums and supplies and equipment. Please read the auction rules very carefully before the show. There is no additional cost to enter the auction. The second hand tanks and all other equipment and supplies must be cleaned and sterilized before putting them in the auction. Good luck,and if you have any questions please do not hesitate to ask.

Hope to see you all very soon.

UK Frog Day Team


----------



## ronnyjodes

Missed the last one so will definately be going in October. Is it mainly dart frogs or were there plenty of other unusual frogs available aswell? Not quite ready to go on to darts just yet  lol


----------



## soundstounite

musty said:


> Hi Stu,
> Hope you can make it to the next show,the October show will be bigger than the June show, more frogs and plants.Being a celebrity in the forum ,would really like to see you as you will be our star turn! and a chance to meet your forum fans. Once again look forward to seeing you and thank you very much for your support.
> Regards, Musty


 nah mate just a little guy,whom gets lots of kindness and support from others here,(and elsewhere) and has been fortunate to have a little room to spare for froggies,and tell folks about it.no delusions of grandure here mate,but really kind words dude.Mate your efforts for all of us in making this all happen are where its at,nuff said:notworthy:
regards
Stu
and its gonna be bigger too....get in!!!!!


----------



## musty

*News update - 25 ( 13.08.2011 )*

*NEWS UPDATE - 25 ( 13.08.2011 )*

Hello everybody,

All the preparations are going well for the first October UK Frog Day. Yes this is seriously happening now, all amphibian keepers will have their own special meetings twice a year and it is not like a car boot sale. Our intension is to bring standards and respect to our hobby and animals through education and awareness and exchanging knowledge.
Members will see more frogs and plants than ever before. UK and European breeders have had an excellent season so far breeding a wide range of dart frogs and other frogs as well as other amphibians. The number of offer animals has increased so the price of the animals have come down considerably. Also we have now on offer an extensive range of tropical plants at very reasonable prices. Once again Ruud (Rana) Richie Bulley ( Rainforestvivs) and Nick Sharp (Junglepot) will be displaying many, many plants at the show. I think this time we will create a little *TROPICAL JUNGLE* in Manchester.
This is a remarkable result really because for how many years we were struggling to get healthy and a good variety of plants in the UK and also disease free amphibians. We only offer for sale breeders overstocks, which are either 3-6 months old juvenile amphibians or some very healthy adults. Some breeders have a little number of captive bred imported amphibians, properly quarantined and with all the necessary paperwork. These animals are very expensive and only for the experienced breeder who need them for their breeding projects.
Please remember that we Only Allow Amphibians for Sale or Display. We strongly recommend to the beginners to the hobby to read UK Frog Day recommendations in our “BEFORE YOU BUY” section. You have to do this now to protect the animals and your plants health and wellbeing in the future.

We have already started taking *TABLE BOOKINGS and also ADVANCE TICKET SALES*, this will allow you to enter the meeting half an hour early and enter Early Bird Frog Day Raffle.

If you would like to stay in Manchester for a weekend break we would like to recommend the Manchester conference centre accommodation or just 10 mins away the Travel lodge Manchester Ancoats ( M4 5AZ) which has double rooms rate a very reasonable £55.75.
We can promise you will have a great day at the October UK Frog Day in Manchester. We will welcome all amphibian and exotic pet keepers at this very special meeting.

Thank you and looking forward to seeing you all.

UK Frog Day Team


----------



## berksmike

Once again thanks again musty.
Really looking forward to being there!


----------



## darrensimps

musty said:


> *NEWS UPDATE - 25 ( 13.08.2011 )*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> 
> All the preparations are going well for the first October UK Frog Day. Yes this is seriously happening now, all amphibian keepers will have their own special meetings twice a year and it is not like a car boot sale. Our intension is to bring standards and respect to our hobby and animals through education and awareness and exchanging knowledge.
> Members will see more frogs and plants than ever before. UK and European breeders have had an excellent season so far breeding a wide range of dart frogs and other frogs as well as other amphibians. The number of offer animals has increased so the price of the animals have come down considerably. Also we have now on offer an extensive range of tropical plants at very reasonable prices. Once again Ruud (Rana) Richie Bulley ( Rainforestvivs) and Nick Sharp (Junglepot) will be displaying many, many plants at the show. I think this time we will create a little *TROPICAL JUNGLE* in Manchester.
> This is a remarkable result really because for how many years we were struggling to get healthy and a good variety of plants in the UK and also disease free amphibians. We only offer for sale breeders overstocks, which are either 3-6 months old juvenile amphibians or some very healthy adults. Some breeders have a little number of captive bred imported amphibians, properly quarantined and with all the necessary paperwork. These animals are very expensive and only for the experienced breeder who need them for their breeding projects.
> Please remember that we Only Allow Amphibians for Sale or Display. We strongly recommend to the beginners to the hobby to read UK Frog Day recommendations in our “BEFORE YOU BUY” section. You have to do this now to protect the animals and your plants health and wellbeing in the future.
> 
> We have already started taking *TABLE BOOKINGS and also ADVANCE TICKET SALES*, this will allow you to enter the meeting half an hour early and enter Early Bird Frog Day Raffle.
> 
> If you would like to stay in Manchester for a weekend break we would like to recommend the Manchester conference centre accommodation or just 10 mins away the Travel lodge Manchester Ancoats ( M4 5AZ) which has double rooms rate a very reasonable £55.75.
> We can promise you will have a great day at the October UK Frog Day in Manchester. We will welcome all amphibian and exotic pet keepers at this very special meeting.
> 
> Thank you and looking forward to seeing you all.
> 
> UK Frog Day Team


What times the show kick off on th 16th? 

Sounds awesome!.


----------



## johnc79

I was away for the last one but will be at this one


----------



## musty

*News Update - 26 ( 21.08.11)*

*NEWS UPDATE - 26 ( 21.08.2011)*

Hello everybody,
We are publishing articles in the UK Frog Day website with plenty of photos about some experienced amphibian keepers in the UK. All the people involved in these interviews will be at the October UK Frog Day selling their overstock animals, plants and supplies. You can reserve any animal you like with them or ask any question you wish. You can use the UK Frog Day quick email service to contact us and we will come back to you as soon as possible.
You can find the “interview” articles at the *UK FROG DAY BLOG * section.
We are hoping that you will find these articles interesting and useful. We plan to publish different ones on a weekly basis.
Thank you for your time and hope to see you soon at the October meeting. 
Thanks
UKFD Team

*WWW.UK FROG DAY .Co.UK*


----------



## soundstounite

musty said:


> *NEWS UPDATE - 26 ( 21.08.2011)*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> We are publishing articles in the UK Frog Day website with plenty of photos about some experienced amphibian keepers in the UK. All the people involved in these interviews will be at the October UK Frog Day selling their overstock animals, plants and supplies. You can reserve any animal you like with them or ask any question you wish. You can use the UK Frog Day quick email service to contact us and we will come back to you as soon as possible.
> You can find the “interview” articles at the *UK FROG DAY BLOG *section.
> We are hoping that you will find these articles interesting and useful. We plan to publish different ones on a weekly basis.
> Thank you for your time and hope to see you soon at the October meeting.
> Thanks
> UKFD Team
> 
> *WWW.UK FROG DAY .Co.UK*


Nice touch buddy will go and have a look in a mo.,dude you are an ingenious chap,its superb what you have done for our hobby,thanks for all the graft you put in,good for you kiddo
regards
Stu


----------



## musty

*News update -27 ( 02.09.2011 )*

*NEWS UPDATE - 27 ( 02.09.2011 )*

Hello everybody,

Our vendor list has started to build up now. We have new breeders selling their overstock dart frogs,other frogs, toads, newts and salamanders. We will have an awesome collection of Neurergus species of newt babies on offer for the first time in the UK. So it’s good news for Neurergus fans to come and see N. Crocatus, N. Derjugini, N.Barani, N.Strauchii and N.Kaiseri species. They are one of the most stunning newts in the hobby, in a proper set-up they are wonderful to watch. 
Some more good news is that the only successful N. Kaiseri breeder in the UK, Martin Davis will have a workshop table and will be giving advice , a demonstration and answering your questions about caring and breeding newt species. We will also exhibit different live food cultures and give you advice on how to breed your own live food for your amphibians.
Thank you for your time and hope to see you soon at the October meeting.

Thanks

UK FROG DAY Team
*www.UKFROGDAY.CO.UK*


----------



## fardilis

hiya
do u know if pollywog are going?


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Might go for some new plants.


----------



## richie.b

Just to let everyone know that im doing 10% off the prices of all my vivs that are ordered and collected at frogday. Will also have more offers on the day so make sure you all turn up : victory:

cheers
Richie


----------



## Wolfenrook

Well, everybody already knows I will be there. 

To anybody humming and hahhing, including those who were at the last one. Even if you don't intend to buy anything, come anyway! It's is THE best opportunity to meet, and chat, with other hobbyists AND to see many different species and products you might otherwise never see. To those at the last one who are thinking not to bother, come on, you know you want to. 

I will resist another plug for Richie's vivs. lol

Ade


----------



## fardilis

Wolfenrook said:


> Well, everybody already knows I will be there.
> 
> To anybody humming and hahhing, including those who were at the last one. Even if you don't intend to buy anything, come anyway! It's is THE best opportunity to meet, and chat, with other hobbyists AND to see many different species and products you might otherwise never see. To those at the last one who are thinking not to bother, come on, you know you want to.
> 
> I will resist another plug for Richie's vivs. lol
> 
> Ade


hiya
i agree
last time i didn't intend on buying anything, that didn't stop me:lol2:

how big is this one? i've heard it's bigger than the last one


----------



## Wolfenrook

Well, from what I have seen, the venue is bigger and better.

Only Musty can answer though as to what numbers will be like.

Ade


----------



## fardilis

Wolfenrook said:


> Well, from what I have seen, the venue is bigger and better.
> 
> Only Musty can answer though as to what numbers will be like.
> 
> Ade


thanks ade


----------



## richie.b

Wolfenrook said:


> Well, everybody already knows I will be there.
> 
> To anybody humming and hahhing, including those who were at the last one. Even if you don't intend to buy anything, come anyway! It's is THE best opportunity to meet, and chat, with other hobbyists AND to see many different species and products you might otherwise never see. To those at the last one who are thinking not to bother, come on, you know you want to.
> 
> *I will resist another plug for Richie's vivs. lol*
> 
> Ade


Dont resist Ade youre the one that will be selling them when im going around looking for frogs to buy :mf_dribble:



fardilis said:


> hiya
> i agree
> last time i didn't intend on buying anything, that didn't stop me:lol2:
> 
> *how big is this one? i've heard it's bigger than the last one*



Well ive got 2 tables this time so it bound to be bigger, : victory:

Richie


----------



## fardilis

richie.b said:


> Well ive got 2 tables this time so it bound to be bigger, : victory:
> 
> Richie


maby your just taking over the show:lol2:

what sort of things are u bringing?


----------



## richie.b

fardilis said:


> maby your just taking over the show:lol2:
> 
> what sort of things are u bringing?



Wolfenrook :lol2:

oh and the usual things plus some amphibians :mf_dribble:but wont know what until nearer the time

Richie


----------



## MARK.D

richie.b said:


> Well ive got 2 tables this time so it bound to be bigger, : victory:


Now thats just getting greedy Richie!! :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook

I WONT be for sale however. lol But yes, I am pretty big (you met me I believe last time fardilis, I was the, uhm, tall chap, with Richie. lol). lmao

Heh Mark, he ended up with 2 last time, this time he's just made it official. : victory:

Oh and no, I don't have any connection with Rainforest Vivs, other than considering Richie a good friend ever since the last frog day. :lol2: Plus been behind a trader's table is THE best place to be to meet people. Last time, pretty much EVERYBODY came to Richie's table at some point, it was AWESOME! Especially for somebody like me that once on the other side of that table became quite shy and a bit nervous from the crowds.:lol2: That, and I LOVE his vivs! I used to buy the ENT ones before, but somehow Richie's manage to look nicer, be built better..... I love been able to specify slight alterations as well, and especially unusal sizes.

Back on topic, I am inclined to believe Musty that this one should be bigger. It's certainly better established now. Personally, I just don't care that much. Even a smaller one is still an opportunity to meet other hobbyists (and sell them Richie's vivs. :lol2, I doubt VERY much it will be smaller though.

Oh and Richie, this time I will be bringing a cool box, full of food and yes a nice big bottle of still mineral water for you.:Na_Na_Na_Na: I tell you folks, he moaned almost constantly that he didn't have any still water. :lol2: My wife wanted me to bring a George Foreman grill, but I had to explain that the conference centre wouldn't be keen on that. :devil:

Ade


----------



## MARK.D

Wolfenrook said:


> Heh Mark, he ended up with 2 last time, this time he's just made it official. : victory:


Yeh i noticed he had crept over to the next table :lol2:



Wolfenrook said:


> My wife wanted me to bring a George Foreman grill, but I had to explain that the conference centre wouldn't be keen on that. :devil:


Maybe a third table for Rainforest burgers and hotdogs :cheers:


----------



## retrophile

Sorry for hijacking this thread. 

Does anyone know if someone will have any peacock frogs for sale on the day?

I've been looking for these, but no luck so far. 

Cheers


----------



## fardilis

retrophile said:


> Sorry for hijacking this thread.
> 
> Does anyone know if someone will have any peacock frogs for sale on the day?
> 
> I've been looking for these, but no luck so far.
> 
> Cheers


dutch rana may have some


----------



## fardilis

Wolfenrook said:


> (you met me I believe last time fardilis, I was the, uhm, tall chap, with Richie. lol).



yes i belive i did:lol2:


----------



## richie.b

Wolfenrook said:


> I WONT be for sale however. lol But yes, I am pretty big (you met me I believe last time fardilis, I was the, uhm, tall chap, with Richie. lol). lmao
> 
> Heh Mark, he ended up with 2 last time, this time he's just made it official. : victory:
> 
> Oh and no, I don't have any connection with Rainforest Vivs, other than considering Richie a good friend ever since the last frog day. :lol2: Plus been behind a trader's table is THE best place to be to meet people. Last time, pretty much EVERYBODY came to Richie's table at some point, it was AWESOME! Especially for somebody like me that once on the other side of that table became quite shy and a bit nervous from the crowds.:lol2: That, and I LOVE his vivs! I used to buy the ENT ones before, but somehow Richie's manage to look nicer, be built better..... I love been able to specify slight alterations as well, and especially unusal sizes.
> 
> Back on topic, I am inclined to believe Musty that this one should be bigger. It's certainly better established now. Personally, I just don't care that much. Even a smaller one is still an opportunity to meet other hobbyists (and sell them Richie's vivs. :lol2, I doubt VERY much it will be smaller though.
> 
> *Oh and Richie, this time I will be bringing a cool box, full of food and yes a nice big bottle of still mineral water for you.:Na_Na_Na_Na: I tell you folks, he moaned almost constantly that he didn't have any still water*. :lol2: My wife wanted me to bring a George Foreman grill, but I had to explain that the conference centre wouldn't be keen on that. :devil:
> 
> Ade



It wasnt me i was worried about my poor plants cant drink that bubbly stuff :whistling2:
Could of killed a cup of tea though. :lol2:



MARK.D said:


> Yeh i noticed he had crept over to the next table :lol2:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe a third table for Rainforest burgers and hotdogs :cheers:


well it was empty i thought it would be rude not to :blush:

I like it we could do frogslegs as a starter :Na_Na_Na_Na:

Richie


----------



## Wolfenrook

Toad in the hole for the main? :lol2:

Ade


----------



## MARK.D

:lol2::roll2::roll2::roll2::lol2:


----------



## musty

*News Update -28 ( 18.09.2011 )*

*News Update - 28 ( 18.09.2011 )
*

Hello Everybody,
We are getting into a very busy time with the preparations for UK Frog Day. The new venue has meant re-arranging things and has involved a lot of organising. We have put a list of frogs and other amphibians on our website UKfrogday.co.uk that you can expect to see at the show, also in our blog section a report of our recent visit to the Hamm show, along with pictures.
Please have a read.
Cheers, Musty


----------



## richie.b

Nice list of amphibians on the website Musty, dont think anyone can complain about that list theres something for everyone on there and not just darts well done buddy 

Richie


----------



## vivalabam

Can any one come along? I'm just getting into frogs and this looks like an awesome day out!


----------



## richie.b

vivalabam said:


> Can any one come along? I'm just getting into frogs and this looks like an awesome day out!



Yer sure you can its £5 on the door and there will be more amphibians than you have ever seen and you will be made very welcome
Dont expect reptiles though as its amphibians only


Richie


----------



## vivalabam

richie.b said:


> Yer sure you can its £5 on the door and there will be more amphibians than you have ever seen and you will be made very welcome
> Dont expect reptiles though as its amphibians only
> 
> 
> Richie


That's ok I don't like reptiles. :whistling2:

Awesome, I might have to come along! :flrt: Hopefully there will be some nice little horned frogs. :flrt:


----------



## dale1

will be adspersus for buying


----------



## fardilis

dale1 said:


> will be adspersus for buying


i can't understand what u mean, are u selling adspersus or goining to buy one?



vivalabam said:


> That's ok I don't like reptiles. :whistling2:
> 
> Awesome, I might have to come along! :flrt: Hopefully there will be some nice little horned frogs. :flrt:


dunno if theres any there, the last one was mostly darts:gasp:

how many frogs have u got now?


----------



## vivalabam

fardilis said:


> dunno if theres any there, the last one was mostly darts:gasp:
> 
> how many frogs have u got now?


Ah right, will still be a nice day out any ways. 

5 :blush: They are just too cute, I see one and I'm like oh I need that frog in my life!


----------



## fardilis

vivalabam said:


> Ah right, will still be a nice day out any ways.
> 
> 5 :blush: They are just too cute, I see one and I'm like oh I need that frog in my life!



yer it should be, i went just to look and came back with a pair of ribbed newts, a pair of tiger-leg monkey frogs, and another red-eye:blush: oh and a fancy fogger system wich was quiek to break :2wallbang::2wallbang::2wallbang:
+ after that i had to get some pdf's


----------



## richie.b

If you go on here UK Frog Day Home Page: and go to latest news on the right of the page theres a list of amphibians that will be there that doesnt include other private breeders or myself

Richie


----------



## dale1

fardilis said:


> i can't understand what u mean, are u selling adspersus or goining to buy one?
> 
> 
> 
> dunno if theres any there, the last one was mostly darts:gasp:
> 
> how many frogs have u got now?


i want to purchase adspersus


----------



## vivalabam

fardilis said:


> yer it should be, i went just to look and came back with a pair of ribbed newts, a pair of tiger-leg monkey frogs, and another red-eye:blush: oh and a fancy fogger system wich was quiek to break :2wallbang::2wallbang::2wallbang:
> + after that i had to get some pdf's


:lol2: I'll probably do the same, I can never go to these things just to look! 

Oh really, that sucks, I'm no good with fancy technology, I can barely work a thermostat, think I'll just stick with my pacmans for now, they are happy with a hand mister! :lol2:

Ah right, they are so small, I'd be scared of breaking them. :blush:


----------



## fardilis

richie.b said:


> If you go on here UK Frog Day Home Page: and go to latest news on the right of the page theres a list of amphibians that will be there that doesnt include other private breeders or myself
> 
> Richie


cheers richie

just looked at that, some nice toads


----------



## fardilis

dale1 said:


> i want to purchase adspersus


there should be some for sale
NEWS UPDATE 29 (18 September 2011) | UK Frogday



vivalabam said:


> :lol2: I'll probably do the same, I can never go to these things just to look!
> 
> Oh really, that sucks, I'm no good with fancy technology, I can barely work a thermostat, think I'll just stick with my pacmans for now, they are happy with a hand mister! :lol2:
> 
> Ah right, they are so small, I'd be scared of breaking them. :blush:


pacmans are nice, but seioslsy if u go to look then u will end up buying something:lol2:


----------



## colinm

The selection really depends on what people breed.Last time it was heavily skewed to Dartfrogs.


----------



## vivalabam

fardilis said:


> pacmans are nice, but seioslsy if u go to look then u will end up buying something:lol2:


Yeah probably. :blush:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Hi Vivalabam.

Pretty much all frogs are fine with hand misting. Those of us who use fancy system do so because a) we are lazy and b) usually have so many vivs it would take too long to do every single one by hand. 

My advice would be get a viv set up now for a species you KNOW will be there, then you can buy without concern.  Then just take enough money to get another viv off Richie for the impulse buy you are bound to go for whilst there. lol

Seriously, looking on UK Frog Day site there will be far more variety of frogs and phibs this time around, even more when you consider what folks like Richie haven't told you about yet. 

Ade


----------



## fardilis

Wolfenrook said:


> Hi Vivalabam.
> 
> Pretty much all frogs are fine with hand misting. Those of us who use fancy system do so because a) we are lazy and b) usually have so many vivs it would take too long to do every single one by hand.
> 
> My advice would be get a viv set up now for a species you KNOW will be there, then you can buy without concern.  Then just take enough money to get another viv off Richie for the impulse buy you are bound to go for whilst there. lol
> 
> Seriously, looking on UK Frog Day site there will be far more variety of frogs and phibs this time around, even more when you consider what folks like Richie haven't told you about yet.
> 
> Ade


i agree with ade, can't wait to c what richie has:mf_dribble:. the last time i brought a bit of cash to a show that richie was i had to buy the biggest tank he had. couldent leave otherwise:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Wolfenrook said:


> Hi Vivalabam.
> 
> Pretty much all frogs are fine with hand misting. Those of us who use fancy system do so because a) we are lazy and b) usually have so many vivs it would take too long to do every single one by hand.
> 
> My advice would be get a viv set up now for a species you KNOW will be there, then you can buy without concern.  Then just take enough money to get another viv off Richie for the impulse buy you are bound to go for whilst there. lol
> 
> Seriously, looking on UK Frog Day site there will be far more variety of frogs and phibs this time around, even more when you consider what folks like Richie haven't told you about yet.
> 
> Ade


This frog addiction is going to make me bankrupt. :blush: Yeah, my vivs at the moment are just a plastic tank from poundland! Might have to get a little one in, just in case. :whistling2: I'll have to not take a lot of money with me, when I take more it some how ends up getting spent! :lol2:

That's good then, I do like the look of the tomato frogs. :mf_dribble: Oh right, I'm well excited now! First Kempton, now this. :flrt:


----------



## Wolfenrook

I'll be honest, I didn't see any tomato or horned frogs last time. More less common tree frogs (clowns, waxy monkeys, tiger legged and red eyes just to name a few), newts and salamanders and a LOT of dart frogs, some of which I've never seen on sale in the UK before.

As to spending money, yeah the hobby aint cheap, but is VERY addictive. I must have spent £800 at least already just preparing for the day (3 new vivs, equipment, plants and some pumilios from Richie). 

I still have 2 vivs to fill as well, so will be spending even more on the day.

Still, it's worth it. My advice, take a BIG wad of cash. I can promise you that if you don't you will kick yourself, HARD. The frogs you will see there will seriously have you wanting more, you may even find yourself been tempted towards the 'dark side' of keeping dart frogs. 

Ade


----------



## Gaz_dbd

i managed to come away from the last one with 2 D. leucs, which i am after more of

on top of them i also will be going with 5 or 6 tanks set up generically for frogs just to see what takes my fancy


----------



## vivalabam

Wolfenrook said:


> I'll be honest, I didn't see any tomato or horned frogs last time. More less common tree frogs (clowns, waxy monkeys, tiger legged and red eyes just to name a few), newts and salamanders and a LOT of dart frogs, some of which I've never seen on sale in the UK before.
> 
> As to spending money, yeah the hobby aint cheap, but is VERY addictive. I must have spent £800 at least already just preparing for the day (3 new vivs, equipment, plants and some pumilios from Richie).
> 
> I still have 2 vivs to fill as well, so will be spending even more on the day.
> 
> Still, it's worth it. My advice, take a BIG wad of cash. I can promise you that if you don't you will kick yourself, HARD. The frogs you will see there will seriously have you wanting more, you may even find yourself been tempted towards the 'dark side' of keeping dart frogs.
> 
> Ade


Seriously! That's a lot of money! It's all worth it when you get the frogs though.  

Haha if only I had a big wod of cash! I'm a student so don't really have a lot of money to spend. 

Although it would be nice to see some frogs up close, I probably will be tempted by darts, they really are lovely frogs. But definitely something I'd have to wait until I'm living down here for, don't think they will appreciate being moved up and down the country!


----------



## fardilis

Gaz_dbd said:


> i managed to come away from the last one with 2 D. leucs, which i am after more of
> 
> on top of them i also will be going with 5 or 6 tanks set up generically for frogs just to see what takes my fancy


good idea, or buy a tank there after all no1 can resist richie's vivs

did think the rana 1's where abit expensive tho.

is it true that one guy bought both richies and rana'a vivs?


----------



## Wolfenrook

Yup it is, I was there.  The guy had been saving for ages from what I can gather.

Oh and if you are going to buy a viv there, do consider getting a ready planted one from Richie. The problem with buying one unplanted is not so much the plants getting established, but rather the time it needs to allow things like silicone, gorilla glue etc to properly cure and become safe.

Viv, I'm a bit mad about darts, lots of people take more time over things than I do, reducing the expense. However, I actually have one viv that in total cost over £2000 before I even bought the frogs. It can however be done WAY more cheaply, hand misting, doing things gradually etc. A 40cm cube dart viv for example, unplanted, from Richie is £53 normally, he's doing a 10% off on them for any collected at frog day though!

That said, I've been a student, and understand how tight money can become. That said, darts are a LOT cheaper to feed as you culture their food yourself. lol Unlike the live food bill we have to feed our bearded dragons, White's tree frogs, fire bellied toads and Asian Golden Tree frogs.

That's the thing with darts. Set up and purchase costs are high, but long term costs are MUCH lower. Your horned frogs probably cost more to keep than my entire dart collection does. 

Anyway, yeah, even if you aren't shopping, it's still worth the trip, if only for the opportunity to meet other hobbyists and see the different frogs.

Ade


----------



## vivalabam

Wolfenrook said:


> Yup it is, I was there.  The guy had been saving for ages from what I can gather.
> 
> Oh and if you are going to buy a viv there, do consider getting a ready planted one from Richie. The problem with buying one unplanted is not so much the plants getting established, but rather the time it needs to allow things like silicone, gorilla glue etc to properly cure and become safe.
> 
> Viv, I'm a bit mad about darts, lots of people take more time over things than I do, reducing the expense. However, I actually have one viv that in total cost over £2000 before I even bought the frogs. It can however be done WAY more cheaply, hand misting, doing things gradually etc. A 40cm cube dart viv for example, unplanted, from Richie is £53 normally, he's doing a 10% off on them for any collected at frog day though!
> 
> That said, I've been a student, and understand how tight money can become. That said, darts are a LOT cheaper to feed as you culture their food yourself. lol Unlike the live food bill we have to feed our bearded dragons, White's tree frogs, fire bellied toads and Asian Golden Tree frogs.
> 
> That's the thing with darts. Set up and purchase costs are high, but long term costs are MUCH lower. Your horned frogs probably cost more to keep than my entire dart collection does.
> 
> Anyway, yeah, even if you aren't shopping, it's still worth the trip, if only for the opportunity to meet other hobbyists and see the different frogs.
> 
> Ade


Oh really, that is really good about the planted vivs, I never thought about anything like that. That's a really good price as well, you're tempting me already! I've been looking at the picture section tonight, I wish I never did there is too many cute little frogs about! There's a few that I've got my eye on, might have to start doing some research, just in case! 

I'd have no idea where to even begin if I was to do one myself, glue? Curing? Maybe something I need to look into! I don't have any plants in with my horned frogs, I will get some when I get them in their proper vivariums though, at the moment it's only a cheap temporary home. 

Yeah, my frogs cost a bomb to feed, always eating everything.  Luckily the OH pays for live food! What do you feed your darts on then?


----------



## Wolfenrook

You can see examples of Richie's planted vivs here Planted Vivs. They are really really nice, he has some serious skills.

I feed my darts wingless and flightless fruit flies, grain weevils and springtails. Oh and they have their vivs seeded with springtails and dwarf woodlice as well. All of which I culture myself, grain weevils I culture on pearl barley, fruit flies you can use either a commercial media (I use the Repashy Superfly) or make your own mix with readybreak, potato flakes etc, springtails I just chuck in some fish flakes. The culturing tubs I just wash and reuse.

The gluing and curing. Well if you use cork or other panels to cover the back and sides you have to glue it on with silicone, which needs a few days to properly cure before it's frog safe. Lots of keepers however now make backgrounds using gorilla glue, which foams up when sprayed with water, and you then can stick eco earth or tree fern fiber into it before it sets, even this though you need to leave it for a day or 2. So you can't really put a viv together whilst the frogs wait. That said, another option is black fablon on the outside of the viv, then use lots of branches etc inside. Most people though want plants to grow on or up their backgrounds. Richie's planted vivs are usually done with gorilla glue, eco-earth, his live substrate mix, mopani wood, live moss and plants. You just add lights, misting nozzles (if you want them) and a drainage set (if you are using it), or you plug up the holes or if ordering you can order without any holes for nozzles or drains.

I prefer to do them myself though, so last 2 I got from Richie I had delivered by a reptile courier. Not cheap, but allowed me to have them all done and planted already.  Last frog day I only had 1 arboreal and 2 little 30x40x40s ready, and most of the frogs I was drooling over were larger terrestrial darts like the d. auratus ancon hill and some of the tincs. This time I am better prepared, and really do recommend that anybody who MIGHT buy phibs on the day considers doing the same, or buying a ready done one. 

Ade


----------



## vivalabam

Wolfenrook said:


> You can see examples of Richie's planted vivs here Planted Vivs. They are really really nice, he has some serious skills.
> 
> I feed my darts wingless and flightless fruit flies, grain weevils and springtails. Oh and they have their vivs seeded with springtails and dwarf woodlice as well. All of which I culture myself, grain weevils I culture on pearl barley, fruit flies you can use either a commercial media (I use the Repashy Superfly) or make your own mix with readybreak, potato flakes etc, springtails I just chuck in some fish flakes. The culturing tubs I just wash and reuse.
> 
> The gluing and curing. Well if you use cork or other panels to cover the back and sides you have to glue it on with silicone, which needs a few days to properly cure before it's frog safe. Lots of keepers however now make backgrounds using gorilla glue, which foams up when sprayed with water, and you then can stick eco earth or tree fern fiber into it before it sets, even this though you need to leave it for a day or 2. So you can't really put a viv together whilst the frogs wait. That said, another option is black fablon on the outside of the viv, then use lots of branches etc inside. Most people though want plants to grow on or up their backgrounds. Richie's planted vivs are usually done with gorilla glue, eco-earth, his live substrate mix, mopani wood, live moss and plants. You just add lights, misting nozzles (if you want them) and a drainage set (if you are using it), or you plug up the holes or if ordering you can order without any holes for nozzles or drains.
> 
> I prefer to do them myself though, so last 2 I got from Richie I had delivered by a reptile courier. Not cheap, but allowed me to have them all done and planted already.  Last frog day I only had 1 arboreal and 2 little 30x40x40s ready, and most of the frogs I was drooling over were larger terrestrial darts like the d. auratus ancon hill and some of the tincs. This time I am better prepared, and really do recommend that anybody who MIGHT buy phibs on the day considers doing the same, or buying a ready done one.
> 
> Ade


Wow they look really good! I'd be lying if I said I wasn't tempted. :blush:

Ah I see, they eat quite small food then, but I suppose they are small frogs. :lol2: I was never able to culture fruit flies, no idea why not, they always seemed to die on me and not come back. :whip: Although I did have a nice culture of fruit flies living in my room, couldn't do it myself, have a few escapees and we could never get rid of them. :lol2:

Ah right, yeah I figured it would take a while to set something up like I've seen on the picture sections. Oh right, I'll have to look into what all of those are! This frog keeping sounds very complicated lol! Although I suppose if you know what you're doing then it's not so bad. :lol2: I'll have to talk to the OH, he does all the complicated stuff, I do the looking after the animals/inverts. :lol2:


----------



## fardilis

vivalabam said:


> Oh really, that is really good about the planted vivs, I never thought about anything like that. That's a really good price as well, you're tempting me already! I've been looking at the picture section tonight, I wish I never did there is too many cute little frogs about! There's a few that I've got my eye on, might have to start doing some research, just in case!
> 
> I'd have no idea where to even begin if I was to do one myself, glue? Curing? Maybe something I need to look into! I don't have any plants in with my horned frogs, I will get some when I get them in their proper vivariums though, at the moment it's only a cheap temporary home.
> 
> Yeah, my frogs cost a bomb to feed, always eating everything.  Luckily the OH pays for live food! What do you feed your darts on then?


hiya viv
don't put plants with horned frogs, they destrroy everything in there tank:devil:

they don't care what they crush but if one of them sits ontop of a plants it will not survive


----------



## vivalabam

fardilis said:


> hiya viv
> don't put plants with horned frogs, they destrroy everything in there tank:devil:
> 
> they don't care what they crush but if one of them sits ontop of a plants it will not survive


I meant fake plants. :lol2:


----------



## fardilis

vivalabam said:


> I meant fake plants. :lol2:


:bash::bash:
:lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

fardilis said:


> :bash::bash:
> :lol2:


All they have at the moment is a water dish, would be nice to add a bit of decorations. :blush:


----------



## fardilis

vivalabam said:


> All they have at the moment is a water dish, would be nice to add a bit of decorations. :blush:



i did that to mine 

it was destroyed in 30m


----------



## Ron Magpie

Might be worth try pothos- I have a small-leaved version in my dwarf african bullfrogs tank and it thrives despite everything he throws at it; it's actually grown into quite a thicket and I have to trim it back every now and then.


----------



## vivalabam

fardilis said:


> i did that to mine
> 
> it was destroyed in 30m


Maybe it's just a nice dream I'll have, but might not work so well in reality. :lol2:


----------



## Morgan Freeman

vivalabam said:


> I meant fake plants. :lol2:


You're dead to me.


----------



## vivalabam

Morgan Freeman said:


> You're dead to me.


What's wrong with fake plants? Are they bad? :blush:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Nothing is wrong with fake plants, nothing is right with them either. 

Real plants look nicer, are a big part of the enjoyment for planted viv keepers and actually help to raise humidity. 

On the topic of horned frogs squishing them. I'd love to meet the horned from that could squish a dracaena. lol

Ade


----------



## vivalabam

Wolfenrook said:


> Nothing is wrong with fake plants, nothing is right with them either.
> 
> Real plants look nicer, are a big part of the enjoyment for planted viv keepers and actually help to raise humidity.
> 
> On the topic of horned frogs squishing them. I'd love to meet the horned from that could squish a dracaena. lol
> 
> Ade


Ah right. :lol2: If it was a frog that didn't destroy everything I'd use real plants, but I've heard nothing but horned frogs destroying everything! But they are cute so I'll let them off. :flrt:


----------



## musty

*News update - 29 (24.09.2011 )*

*NEWS UP DATE - 29 ( 24.09.2011 )*

Hello Everybody,
It is really unbelievable that there are only 3 weeks left to the next UK Frog Day. we are organising a few more things for you to have a good weekend in Manchester. There is a new Travelodge ( Upper Brook Street, Manchester,M130HB Tel 0161 272 6291)just opened which is very near and only about 5 minutes by car from the conference centre. If you want to walk it would take about 15-20mins and is a straight road so very easy to find.
Our vendor list keeps expanding and the variety of amphibians and plants will be amazing. If you are a beginner and this is your first amphibian show, please start you homework and read as much as possible to prepare for your animals. UK Fog Day website has an article *''BEFORE YOU BUY ''*, I recommend you read this before the show and also don't be shy to ask questions of the vendors during the show. 
Visitors who attended the first UK Frog Day please bring your membership card. we will have a silent raffle before the show and you will see the winning number announcement at the entrance.

Look forward to seeing you on the day.


----------



## Wolfenrook

I didn't get a membership card last time as I came in with Richie. 

Oh well, still awesome. 

Ade


----------



## vivalabam

Do you have to have a membership card?


----------



## fardilis

vivalabam said:


> Do you have to have a membership card?


u don't *have* to have a membership card to get in, i think its 4 the raffle


----------



## Wolfenrook

Aye, don't need one to get in. It was a value added extra last time, dunno if they will do them again this time or not.

Ade


----------



## fardilis

Wolfenrook said:


> Aye, don't need one to get in. It was a value added extra last time, dunno if they will do them again this time or not.
> 
> Ade


how do u get membership antway?


----------



## Wolfenrook

They were giving them to folks as they arrived last time. You handed over your ticket, they checked the list, then gave you a card. I didn't get one as been with Richie I arrived before they were actually taking tickets (before anybody asks, yes I had a ticket. lol). I'm surprised you don't have one though?

Ade


----------



## vivalabam

Ah ok, that's good. :lol2:


----------



## frogman955

The cards were given out as you paid your entrance fee.
No names were put against the card numbers.
I seem to remember Musty saying that cards would be registered at some point and I did ask him recently but got no reply about it.
During the day though it was announced that if you didn`t have a card then you had to go to the door and get one so that you could be entered into the raffles.

Mike


----------



## musty

Hi Mike
I am very sorry about missing your email about membership cards. We have already registered lots of names during the June UK Frog Day. we will continue registering at the October meeting. Lots of people also emailed their numbers to our website.
We are using membership cards and numbers for such things as raffles at the meetings. We aim the cards to serve as sentimental value among among amphibian keepers. they are not tickets or entry passes to meetings. 
We are hoping next year everyone who attends UK frog Day meetings will have a membership card although this will not be compulsory. UK Frog Day is getting donated promotional items from some firms and businesses and we would like to do raffles to members all year round.
Hope to see you at the October meeting.
Cheers, Musty


----------



## frogman955

Hi Musty
Sorry there, it wasn`t meant as a complaint or anything.
It was more about me trying to remember what you had originally said.
And I was just trying to help clarify about the cards, which I still have sitting here :2thumb:
Yes i`ll be there once again.
I`m looking forward to it.

Mike


----------



## fardilis

Wolfenrook said:


> They were giving them to folks as they arrived last time. You handed over your ticket, they checked the list, then gave you a card. I didn't get one as been with Richie I arrived before they were actually taking tickets (before anybody asks, yes I had a ticket. lol). I'm surprised you don't have one though?
> 
> Ade



the ones with the number on

P.S i was number 13 and won a large bromeliad:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Gaz_dbd

ive just found mine now, i was number 101 and didnt win anything last time haha


----------



## musty

*news up date - 30 ( 01.10.2011 )*

Hello Everybody,

I am very pleased to inform you that we now have a record number of Breeders applied for table bookings.There will be a great choice of frogs,other amphibians,plants,terrariums and suppliers on the offer.At the UK Frog Day,breeders offer only their best overstock animals and plants to you with very good prices.
UK Frog Day October Auction is open to anyone,so bring along what ever AMPHIBIAN related items you have ,we will auction them for you.
UK Frog Day is organized for Amphibian Community and aiming to bring people together,promote our wonderful hobby and have a good time.
We can only achieve this with your support. Hope to see you soon at the Manchester conference centre on 16th October.

Many thanks for your time.

P.S We have included two more interviews with amphibian breeders in the blog section on our website .

*UK FROG DAY.co.uk*


----------



## musty

*NEWS UP DATE - 31 ( 08.10.2011 )*

Hello everybody,

The October UK frog Day will be and amphibian and tropical plants showcase. We will be exhibiting and selling over a hundred different species of dart frogs, tree frogs, toads, salamanders and newts. Some species of frogs and newts will be exhibited for the first time in the UK. Some breeders have had a very good breeding season this year so will bring a large selection of dart frogs, Amazon milk frogs, Red eye tree frogs, White tree frogs, Vietnamese toads, four species of Neuregus newts, Fire salamanders and lots of other beautiful frogs.
This will be a very good chance for people who would like to buy a colony of amphibians with very good prices and start their own breeding projects. You will also find a big selection of live foods and dry foods for your frogs. Don’t forget you are buying captive bred amphibians direct from the breeders and they will be able to give you all the information and advice you need.
We are organising one part of the exhibition hall as a sitting area with tables and chairs so you can rest your feet and have a drink anytime you want and have a chat with fellow amphibian keepers. This will be the last newsletter before the big day.
Remember we are at the new venue at the Manchester conference centre. Doors open at 9.30am for those who have pre-booked their ticket on-line and 10am for everyone on Sunday 16th October and we very much look forward to seeing you.

Thanks

UKFD Team

*www.ukfrogday.co.uk*


----------



## vivalabam

It's open until 4 isn't it?


----------



## Wolfenrook

Sounds like it's gonna be a good un. :2thumb:



vivalabam said:


> It's open until 4 isn't it?


Aye it is. Last time though by 3:30pm the crowds had massively reduced, a lot of stock was long gone and folks were starting to gear down etc. So it's best to get there at least an hour before that. If you are planning on buy phibs, the earlier the better. Same if buying ready planted vivs, as usually there aren't as many as there are unplanted vivs.

Ade


----------



## Gaz_dbd

really looking forward to it this time, i now have 7 terrestrial tanks, 2 semi aquatics and 1 arboreal all set up ready so i am on the look out for plenty of good frogs ect 

also have treble the budget i had last time so i should be able to get some good stuff,


----------



## vivalabam

Wolfenrook said:


> Sounds like it's gonna be a good un. :2thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Aye it is. Last time though by 3:30pm the crowds had massively reduced, a lot of stock was long gone and folks were starting to gear down etc. So it's best to get there at least an hour before that. If you are planning on buy phibs, the earlier the better. Same if buying ready planted vivs, as usually there aren't as many as there are unplanted vivs.
> 
> Ade


Yeah, I won't be able to get there until about half 12 which sucks.  We looked at staying over night but it's over £100, can't afford that unfortunately!

Edit: I think I can get there early! It's only Lancaster that doesn't leave until 10:30, if I can stay over in Preston for the night, it's half the price of Manchester and the trains leave early! Just have to flutter my eyelashes at the OH to see if he doesn't mind paying lol!


----------



## vivalabam

We're coming early! We booked a hotel in Preston and we're getting the 8:46 train so we'll be in Manchester at 9:30. :flrt:


----------



## Gaz_dbd

vivalabam said:


> We're coming early! We booked a hotel in Preston and we're getting the 8:46 train so we'll be in Manchester at 9:30. :flrt:


good news!!

you wont miss out on anything now!!


----------



## richie.b

Well i left at 4am last time and still wasnt ready for when the doors opened, so bit earlier this time so i can have a look around before it opens, do you hear me Ade earlier this time : victory:
plus ive got an even bigger supply of plants, vivs and other goods to take this time

Richie


----------



## Gaz_dbd

richie.b said:


> Well i left at 4am last time and still wasnt ready for when the doors opened, so bit earlier this time so i can have a look around before it opens, do you hear me Ade earlier this time : victory:
> plus ive got an even bigger supply of plants, vivs and other goods to take this time
> 
> Richie


 
thats great news, i think i will be coming to get more stock from you, as i have nothing left of what i ordered last, they are all either in a tank or have been allocated to one


----------



## mike mc

can anyone provide me with ranas email addresse as would like to pre order some frogs if he takes pre orders.cheers


----------



## Wolfenrook

richie.b said:


> Well i left at 4am last time and still wasnt ready for when the doors opened, so bit earlier this time so i can have a look around before it opens, do you hear me Ade earlier this time : victory:
> plus ive got an even bigger supply of plants, vivs and other goods to take this time
> 
> Richie


Nooooooo! :lol2:

Actually, earlier is better. Try to make it so we have time to grap a quick cup of coffee, and pop those frogs into the vivs before we zoom off this time. 

Mike, pm'd you with the Rana email.

Ade


----------



## vivalabam

Gaz_dbd said:


> good news!!
> 
> you wont miss out on anything now!!


I know! Those Pixie frogs have my name on them! :mf_dribble: Is there any way to pre order frogs?

Is there going to be a meet at all for forum people? Or just if people see each other say hello. :lol2:


----------



## fardilis

musty said:


> *NEWS UP DATE - 31 ( 08.10.2011 )*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> 
> The October UK frog Day will be and amphibian and tropical plants showcase. We will be exhibiting and selling over a hundred different species of dart frogs, tree frogs, toads, salamanders and newts. Some species of frogs and newts will be exhibited for the first time in the UK. Some breeders have had a very good breeding season this year so will bring a large selection of dart frogs, Amazon milk frogs, Red eye tree frogs, White tree frogs, Vietnamese toads, four species of Neuregus newts, Fire salamanders and lots of other beautiful frogs.
> This will be a very good chance for people who would like to buy a colony of amphibians with very good prices and start their own breeding projects. You will also find a big selection of live foods and dry foods for your frogs. Don’t forget you are buying captive bred amphibians direct from the breeders and they will be able to give you all the information and advice you need.
> We are organising one part of the exhibition hall as a sitting area with tables and chairs so you can rest your feet and have a drink anytime you want and have a chat with fellow amphibian keepers. This will be the last newsletter before the big day.
> Remember we are at the new venue at the Manchester conference centre. Doors open at 9.30am for those who have pre-booked their ticket on-line and 10am for everyone on Sunday 16th October and we very much look forward to seeing you.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> UKFD Team
> 
> *www.ukfrogday.co.uk*


just pre-booked tickets:no1:



vivalabam said:


> It's open until 4 isn't it?


it is, but most good stock is gone by then, it annoyed me last time when i got to richie's vivs too late (and i got in when it opened and wass no.13 in the que).


----------



## vivalabam

fardilis said:


> just pre-booked tickets:no1:
> 
> 
> 
> it is, but most good stock is gone by then, it annoyed me last time when i got to richie's vivs too late (and i got in when it opened and wass no.13 in the que).


How do you pre book tickets?


----------



## fardilis

vivalabam said:


> How do you pre book tickets?


here
or if u don't trust me to do the right link here and click on 'entrance fee buy now'.

if u pre-book u get in half an hour early


----------



## vivalabam

fardilis said:


> here
> or if u don't trust me to do the right link here and click on 'entrance fee buy now'.
> 
> if u pre-book u get in half an hour early


Ah right, is there something you have to print off then? Is it the same price on the day, or do these cost extra? I'm not sure what time we're going to get there, hopefully before 10!


----------



## Wolfenrook

Musty emails you the tickets. A note however, if any are for folks other than the PayPal account holder, make sure to add the name in the notes section on PayPal so Musty can put the right name on the ticket and on the door list. 

It's £5 whether you pay in advance or on the door. The diffference is the getting in 30 minutes earlier. If you are after livestock, those 30 minutes CAN make a huge difference. If you think you will be there before 10, prebook. If you aren't sure, then either, costs the same anyway. 

I booked my tickets AGES ago. lol. Musty knows me by sight though now. lol The bright green/blue hair will mean I stand out even more this time around. lol Even without that, it's hard to miss me. 

Ade


----------



## vivalabam

Wolfenrook said:


> Musty emails you the tickets. A note however, if any are for folks other than the PayPal account holder, make sure to add the name in the notes section on PayPal so Musty can put the right name on the ticket and on the door list.
> 
> It's £5 whether you pay in advance or on the door. The diffference is the getting in 30 minutes earlier. If you are after livestock, those 30 minutes CAN make a huge difference. If you think you will be there before 10, prebook. If you aren't sure, then either, costs the same anyway.
> 
> I booked my tickets AGES ago. lol. Musty knows me by sight though now. lol The bright green/blue hair will mean I stand out even more this time around. lol Even without that, it's hard to miss me.
> 
> Ade


Ah right sounds like a plan to me! I'll make sure the OH does that at some point. :no1:

:lol2: I'm quite easy to spot as well, blonde hair, lots of make up. :whistling2: If you think it is me, chances are it is! :lol2:


----------



## Gaz_dbd

i can't prebook as i don't know who is coming with me yet and i don't have paypal

i should be easy to spot, i'll probably be in a blue t-shirt with POW! on it haha


----------



## retrophile

Just booked my tickets too!

Staying over in Manchester for a few night before-hand so gonna make a mini-holiday of it. 

Does anyone know if there will be any Pacmans for sale at the UKFD? I've already reserved my other frogs. Picked up a cheap tank, decent size ideal for a Pacman. 

Cheers
Steph


----------



## wayne the pain

Cant believe this is on my doorstep and i cant get to it, damm work :devil:


----------



## fardilis

1 week to go


----------



## vivalabam

retrophile said:


> Just booked my tickets too!
> 
> Staying over in Manchester for a few night before-hand so gonna make a mini-holiday of it.
> 
> Does anyone know if there will be any Pacmans for sale at the UKFD? I've already reserved my other frogs. Picked up a cheap tank, decent size ideal for a Pacman.
> 
> Cheers
> Steph


It's looking unlikely that there will be pacmans, but I can live in hope! I wouldn't say no if there was one there! :flrt: I was gutted I couldn't get one at ERAC, they were just too expensive.


----------



## fardilis

vivalabam said:


> It's looking unlikely that there will be pacmans, but I can live in hope! I wouldn't say no if there was one there! :flrt: I was gutted I couldn't get one at ERAC, they were just too expensive.


because u don't have lots already?


----------



## vivalabam

fardilis said:


> because u don't have lots already?


I do a little bit. :blush: But if there's a cute little frog there, I could find some room! :lol2:

I only have 5, that's hardly any... I think? :blush: Although it does cost a lot to feed them all! :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Oh I can guarantee you will see a cut frog there, it might not be a little one though! lol

Ade


----------



## Morgan Freeman

vivalabam said:


> It's looking unlikely that there will be pacmans, but I can live in hope! I wouldn't say no if there was one there! :flrt: I was gutted I couldn't get one at ERAC, they were just too expensive.


Get a decent frog instead?


----------



## vivalabam

Wolfenrook said:


> Oh I can guarantee you will see a cut frog there, it might not be a little one though! lol
> 
> Ade


:lol2: I think the big ones are cute as well! My Princey is the cutest thing alive. :flrt: When he isn't trying to eat my hand. :whistling2:



Morgan Freeman said:


> Get a decent frog instead?


Hey, I love my froggles! They are so cute and fat. :flrt:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Morgan Freeman said:


> Get a decent frog instead?


He has a point you know. 

I mean, news is there will be White's there:-










There will definitely be tincs/Azureas there:-










Much cuter than a horned frog. :lol2:

Ade


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ach, glad you were able to understand despite my typo. Was meant to be cute, not cut frogs. lol

Ade


----------



## vivalabam

Wolfenrook said:


> He has a point you know.
> 
> I mean, news is there will be White's there:-
> 
> image
> 
> There will definitely be tincs/Azureas there:-
> 
> image
> 
> Much cuter than a horned frog. :lol2:
> 
> Ade


They just don't do it for me. :blush: I mean they are awesome little frogs, but I'd get bored, way too much tank maintenance. With my frogs it's easy, I'd struggle with keeping the plants alive, I don't own any plants for that very reason. :blush:

Also nothing is cuter than a horned frog! :flrt:

Edit: Also I'm not allowed poison dart frogs, mum saw deadly 60 and thinks they will kill us all. *shakes head*


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Tell her they won't?


----------



## fardilis

vivalabam said:


> They just don't do it for me. :blush: I mean they are awesome little frogs, but I'd get bored, way too much tank maintenance. With my frogs it's easy, I'd struggle with keeping the plants alive, I don't own any plants for that very reason. :blush:
> 
> Also nothing is cuter than a horned frog! :flrt:
> 
> Edit: Also I'm not allowed poison dart frogs, mum saw deadly 60 and thinks they will kill us all. *shakes head*


lol some1 gave me there dart frog setup as they thought they might poisen there kids:bash:


----------



## FrogNick

Compared to the last one this is going to be bigger, Musty has made an effort to include a larger variety of frogs for sale as it was mostly dart frogs for sale last time. David will also be selling some of the first UK bred benedictas too.
Well worth the visit, there should be something for everyone.


See you all there


Nick


----------



## vivalabam

Morgan Freeman said:


> Tell her they won't?


I have, but once mum has an idea in her head there's no shifting it. :lol2:



fardilis said:


> lol some1 gave me there dart frog setup as they thought they might poisen there kids:bash:


:lol2: Oh dear...


----------



## Ron Magpie

FrogNick said:


> Compared to the last one this is going to be bigger, * Musty has made an effort to include a larger variety of frogs for sale as it was mostly dart frogs for sale last time.* David will also be selling some of the first UK bred benedictas too.
> Well worth the visit, there should be something for everyone.
> 
> 
> See you all there
> 
> 
> Nick


Anyone selling reed frogs? I won't be going, at least this time, but if they start to appear again, that's encouraging.


----------



## musty

*UK FROG DAY 
Sunday 16 October 2011
10 am - 4 pm
Admission £5 for Adults,Children under 10 - Free*

Hello Everybody,

I am very pleased to inform you that we now have a record number of Breeders applied for table bookings.There will be a great choice of frogs,other amphibians,plants,terrariums and suppliers on the offer.At the UK Frog Day,breeders offer only their best overstock animals and plants to you with very good prices.
UK Frog Day October Auction is open to anyone,so bring along what ever AMPHIBIAN related items you have ,we will auction them for you.
UK Frog Day is organized for Amphibian Community and aiming to bring people together,promote our wonderful hobby and have a good time.
We can only achieve this with your support. Hope to see you soon at the Manchester conference centre on 16th October.

Many thanks for your time.

P.S We have included two more interviews with amphibian breeders in the blog section on our website .
*Please Do Not Post Any Massage After This News Up Date,if you need any information PM me.*

*UKFROGDAY.co.uk*


----------



## Spikebrit

Ron Magpie said:


> Anyone selling reed frogs? I won't be going, at least this time, but if they start to appear again, that's encouraging.


We may have some, not sure if we are taking them along though. 

So who is going? Hoping there are a few of us and some familiar faces. I'll be helping a friend on a table so come and say hi

jay


----------



## vivalabam

I'm going! We're staying over in Preston over night so we can get an early train. :lol2:

Just look for someone with very blonde hair who keeps saying "aww look at the froggles" :blush:


----------



## Spikebrit

I shall more then likly be in a purple hoodie, behind a table with Christian.

jay


----------



## retrophile

I'll be the girl with the short hair not saying very much (cos I'm quiet).


----------



## Gaz_dbd

i'll be the guy wandering round on his own for most of it as my two mates who were meant to be coming - 1 has backed out and the other is coming with someone else so he can get his frogs and leave straight away.....rant over haha:bash:

please if people see me, be my friend , ill be in a blue "pow" t-shirt


----------



## Cornish-J

I'll come with you if you come and collect me


----------



## Spikebrit

Ron Magpie said:


> Anyone selling reed frogs? I won't be going, at least this time, but if they start to appear again, that's encouraging.


Just to confirm yes we should be. 

jay


----------



## Gaz_dbd

Cornish-J said:


> I'll come with you if you come and collect me


 
hmm thats a bit of a mission, sorry i think ill have to pass, get the train, it'll be worth it!!


----------



## morg

Itd be good to have a natter to any of you rfuk members who I have bought amphibs off or who have bought any from me etc.
Just keep an eye out for an aged[49] punk rocker with either a caudata.org t shirt or leeds united top on, then pop over and introduce yourselves :2thumb:
Looking forward to another great day in Manchester: victory:


----------



## manda88

I'm actually annoyed that I won't be coming to this, it sounds awesome. If it was somewhere a bit more central like Birmingham then I would *hint hint* :lol2: either that or one show should be up north and one show down south each year.


----------



## vivalabam

retrophile said:


> I'll be the girl with the short hair not saying very much (cos I'm quiet).


If you see me say hello! I'm shy as well. :blush:

Also if anyone else thinks it's me, chances are it is! I normally get people saying they think they saw me, it usually turns out it is. :lol2:

I don't bite I promise! My OH is ginger and will have a massive rucksack, he may he easier to spot! :whistling2:

If anyone wants my facebook to see what I look like just send me a PM. :no1:

No idea what I'm wearing yet, maybe some shorts! Or maybe a dress, I may have to consult my wardrobe. :blush:


----------



## scottishsany

*frog day*

well im going may wear ma kilt so you all know me (only kidding}nbut looking forward to sunday see you there sandy:2thumb:


----------



## soundstounite

Gaz_dbd said:


> i'll be the guy wandering round on his own for most of it as my two mates who were meant to be coming - 1 has backed out and the other is coming with someone else so he can get his frogs and leave straight away.....rant over haha:bash:
> 
> please if people see me, be my friend , ill be in a blue "pow" t-shirt


 might stand out abit in just a t shirt Gaz,might be worth thinking about maybe some trousers too:blush:...just a thought:mf_dribble:
Stu


----------



## Gaz_dbd

soundstounite said:


> might stand out abit in just a t shirt Gaz,might be worth thinking about maybe some trousers too:blush:...just a thought:mf_dribble:
> Stu


Nah then people will definetly know its me, ill be the half naked guy

hmm i see a court case on the horrizon, second thoughts ill wear some jeans, might be less hassle


----------



## Morgan Freeman

Not going as there's people I don't really like.


----------



## soundstounite

Morgan Freeman said:


> Not going as there's people I don't really like.


Hey mate:2thumb:
Stu


----------



## soundstounite

Gaz_dbd said:


> Nah then people will definetly know its me, ill be the half naked guy
> 
> hmm i see a court case on the horrizon, second thoughts ill wear some jeans, might be less hassle


 Me mate and i jam under the name Budgie smugglers...might be worth waring your frog smugl...
i'll get me coat:blush: don't worry i'll see myself out
Stu


----------



## treefrogschris

Stu,
are you going to make it Sunday?


----------



## adwraith

i had to decide on a gig that i really wanted to go to and this... decided on the gig(which is in london so can't do both!).abit gutted; hope its really good and goes well so it can go from strength to strength. and that i can get to the next one!if theres any tiger salamanders there i'll be abit annoyed though...


----------



## Spikebrit

Will be bring some really unusual froggies for you guys, no darts though


----------



## Gaz_dbd

adwraith said:


> i had to decide on a gig that i really wanted to go to and this... decided on the gig(which is in london so can't do both!).abit gutted; hope its really good and goes well so it can go from strength to strength. and that i can get to the next one!if theres any tiger salamanders there i'll be abit annoyed though...


who are you going to see?

it best be worth missing frog day for!! :lol2:


----------



## chrism

Spikebrit said:


> Will be bring some really unusual froggies for you guys, no darts though


 
Any hints?!


----------



## Spikebrit

chrism said:


> Any hints?!


You'll have to come and have a look, though I've already said there will be various reed frogs as they are my favorite species and we have loads of babies along with some breeding adults of mine that i'm selling as well. (I'm selling some of my adults that were featured in the PRK article last month as i need to bring in new blood) Though i'm sure Andy (pollywog) will pick apart some of my ID's of them as they are so difficult to id and so easy to breed lol (he did the first time - actually there are pictures of the parents on here that i posted when i get them a few years ago), not sure if we are bringing a selection of various reed frogs or species specific yet, as I would hate to have and ID wrong and someone buy something that doesn't match what they already have. 

But we should have stuff other tables don't as we tend not to like common things (though we will have whites, FBT and dwarf clawed frogs since everyone likes them), might being along some turtle frogs as well still debating if we are holding these back or not :flrt:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Well well well Jay, looks like the bunch who were all "I'm not bothering as it will just be all darts again" are now eating their words somewhat. lol

Said it before, I'll say it again, the more folks that support UK Frog Day the more variety we will see there as mor hobbyists and traders will feel motivated to get tables. The massive increase in variety of this one over the last one is testament to that, and if support and attendance continues to increase UK Frog Day will only get bigger and better.

I will agree though, it would be nice if at least once a year it moved a bit further south into Staffordshire/West Midlands to cater for those in the south better. I can't see it happening any time soon though, and heh end of the day you guys have PRAS at least. 

Oh and I put my money where my mouth is. Sure I can get in as Richie's table assistant type person on his dime, but I still bought a ticket so that my £5 can help to go towards securing the future of the UK Frog Day. : victory:

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> Well well well Jay, looks like the bunch who were all "I'm not bothering as it will just be all darts again" are now eating their words somewhat. lol
> 
> Said it before, I'll say it again, the more folks that support UK Frog Day the more variety we will see there as mor hobbyists and traders will feel motivated to get tables. The massive increase in variety of this one over the last one is testament to that, and if support and attendance continues to increase UK Frog Day will only get bigger and better.
> 
> *I will agree though, it would be nice if at least once a year it moved a bit further south into Staffordshire/West Midlands to cater for those in the south better. *I can't see it happening any time soon though, and heh end of the day you guys have PRAS at least.
> 
> Oh and I put my money where my mouth is. Sure I can get in as Richie's table assistant type person on his dime, but I still bought a ticket so that my £5 can help to go towards securing the future of the UK Frog Day. : victory:
> 
> Ade


Or further! :devil:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> Or further! :devil:


Sod off with your further, as that just makes it impossible for the folks further north to get there. As already said, you guys already have PRAS, along with lots of other shows.

Ade

PS. Sorry if that's a bit blunt Ron. I just get cheesed off with southerners who think EVERYTHING should be down south.
PPS. It's easier to get to than Dutch Frog Day, which was the only show like this before UK Frog Day.


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> Sod off with your further, as that just makes it impossible for the folks further north to get there. As already said, you guys already have PRAS, along with lots of other shows.
> 
> Ade
> 
> PS. Sorry if that's a bit blunt Ron. I just get cheesed off with southerners who think EVERYTHING should be down south.
> PPS. It's easier to get to than Dutch Frog Day, which was the only show like this before UK Frog Day.


Heh, I'm just putting it down as 'Ade's Rant of the Day' (cue jingle):lol2:

PRAS (and Kempton, from what I can tell) are good, but as usual, drowning in :censor: bearded dragons and leopard geckos. It would be nice to see something a bit more frog-focused down here too.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Aye, I know where you are coming from bud, truly I do. I have actually said before that with there been 2 a year 1 should be further south, but like many others this would make it even more difficult for folks like me to get to.

It's all moot really anyway, as so long as the organiser lives up north, that's where the shows will be. You have to show respect and support for Musty though, he took us from nothing at all, unless you want to go to Holland, and brought us 2 fantastic shows a year.

Maybe the real answer for you guys down south is for one of you folks down south to grasp the bull by the horns and hold a smaller amphibian show down there? I wouldn't want to see another BIG show start up, as I'd worry that it would divide the number of people attending what should be THE major show/event, but a smaller one could work.

I am sure you will admit though Ron that a LOT of folks from down south believe EVERYTHING should be held south of Watford Gap, and the rest of the country doesn't matter. 

Anyway, I'll be there Sunday.

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> Aye, I know where you are coming from bud, truly I do. I have actually said before that with there been 2 a year 1 should be further south, but like many others this would make it even more difficult for folks like me to get to.
> 
> It's all moot really anyway, as so long as the organiser lives up north, that's where the shows will be. You have to show respect and support for Musty though, he took us from nothing at all, unless you want to go to Holland, and brought us 2 fantastic shows a year.
> 
> Maybe the real answer for you guys down south is for one of you folks down south to grasp the bull by the horns and hold a smaller amphibian show down there? I wouldn't want to see another BIG show start up, as I'd worry that it would divide the number of people attending what should be THE major show/event, but a smaller one could work.
> 
> I am sure you will admit though Ron that a LOT of folks from down south believe EVERYTHING should be held south of Watford Gap, and the rest of the country doesn't matter.
> 
> Anyway, I'll be there Sunday.
> 
> Ade


True, and definitely kudus to Musty for making it happen at all, let alone twice a year! Maybe sometime I can plan a weekend combo trip, Canal Street on the Saturday, and Frog Day on the Sunday :lol2:

Won't be anytime soon, though!


----------



## Wolfenrook

Our calendar is packed at the mo Ron. lol

16th October - Frog Day
24th October - Oldest daughter's birthday
31st October Samhain and another daughter's birthday
1st November - Wedding anniversary, Bill Bailey at the LG Birmingham in the evening
7th November - WWE Raw Supershow at the Echo arena in Liverpool
8th November - Tour of galleries and museums in Liverpool, followed by WWE Smackdown (the one that will be on TV on Friday night) at the Echo arena again...

Pant pant pant pant pant. lol What will make you laugh, my wife and my mum are on at me that they want to go to Alton Towers for their Scarefest thingy. :O We'll see.

For me though, I feel it important to support the frog day that we DO have, rather than complain about the one that we don't.  If the day comes that I can't actually get to it, I will probably still buy a ticket to support it.

Ade


----------



## Spikebrit

Wolfenrook said:


> Well well well Jay, looks like the bunch who were all "I'm not bothering as it will just be all darts again" are now eating their words somewhat. lol
> 
> Said it before, I'll say it again, the more folks that support UK Frog Day the more variety we will see there as mor hobbyists and traders will feel motivated to get tables. The massive increase in variety of this one over the last one is testament to that, and if support and attendance continues to increase UK Frog Day will only get bigger and better.
> 
> I will agree though, it would be nice if at least once a year it moved a bit further south into Staffordshire/West Midlands to cater for those in the south better. I can't see it happening any time soon though, and heh end of the day you guys have PRAS at least.
> 
> Oh and I put my money where my mouth is. Sure I can get in as Richie's table assistant type person on his dime, but I still bought a ticket so that my £5 can help to go towards securing the future of the UK Frog Day. : victory:
> 
> Ade



I've never really been into darts to much, i've got a few but it just isn't a big area of interest. Where as reed frogs are amazing, so much better to house and far more active. I used to keep and breed loads a few years ago, had over 60 individuals of reed frogs alone. However, i have drastically cut down. Hence why there will be adults available as well. 

We will bring some rare stuff and some unusual things, if they sell we can bring more next time, if they don't sell, well we wont bring them next time. Thats how it works. 

Jay


----------



## vivalabam

I think Manchester is a good place to have it, there's not enough shows up north. there's only Doncaster and that's still a mission away, so much so I can't get there.


----------



## Wolfenrook

Spikebrit said:


> I've never really been into darts to much, i've got a few but it just isn't a big area of interest. Where as reed frogs are amazing, so much better to house and far more active. I used to keep and breed loads a few years ago, had over 60 individuals of reed frogs alone. However, i have drastically cut down. Hence why there will be adults available as well.
> 
> We will bring some rare stuff and some unusual things, if they sell we can bring more next time, if they don't sell, well we wont bring them next time. Thats how it works.
> 
> Jay


I wont knock reed frogs bud, I agree they are quite lovely.

However, I can in no way agree that they can be more active than darts. I mean seriously, what darts were you watching? My vents are on the go constanlty, climbing the glass, mooching in the leaf litter etc. As to better to house, not sure what you mean by this? I buy a viv, I install a background and substrate, I add plants.... How are reed frogs different? lol

Ade


----------



## Spikebrit

Wolfenrook said:


> I wont knock reed frogs bud, I agree they are quite lovely.
> 
> However, I can in no way agree that they can be more active than darts. I mean seriously, what darts were you watching? My vents are on the go constanlty, climbing the glass, mooching in the leaf litter etc. As to better to house, not sure what you mean by this? I buy a viv, I install a background and substrate, I add plants.... How are reed frogs different? lol
> 
> Ade


Basically i just like reed frog more :Na_Na_Na_Na: lol

The process and everything is the same but reed frogs are better lol :Na_Na_Na_Na::no1:

Jay

P.s. this may be the most smilies i have ever used in a comment lol


----------



## Wolfenrook

Oh no they're not! :Na_Na_Na_Na:

:lol2:


----------



## Ron Magpie

Spikebrit said:


> Basically i just like reed frog more :Na_Na_Na_Na: lol
> 
> The process and everything is the same but reed frogs are better lol :Na_Na_Na_Na::no1:
> 
> Jay
> 
> P.s. this may be the most smilies i have ever used in a comment lol


 Besides, with adults, at least, you don't have to faff around with fruit flies!:2thumb:

Lacewings were a particular favorite of mine, but they ate all the usual froggy small-to-middle-sized prey.


----------



## Wolfenrook

No, you have to faff around with other similarly small insects... Duh....

If you mean culturing, culturing is NOT difficult at all. If you can't culture fruit flies, you shouldn't keep pets as they are much more difficult. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Spikebrit

Wolfenrook said:


> Oh no they're not! :Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> :lol2:


wrong lol :bash: you can't teach these notheners lol



Ron Magpie said:


> Besides, with adults, at least, you don't have to faff around with fruit flies!:2thumb:
> 
> Lacewings were a particular favorite of mine, but they ate all the usual froggy small-to-middle-sized prey.


I hate fruitflies, much prefer feeding everything crickets, locast and worms as i have loads of them and they dont get everywhere.



Wolfenrook said:


> No, you have to faff around with other similarly small insects... Duh....
> 
> If you mean culturing, culturing is NOT difficult at all. If you can't culture fruit flies, you shouldn't keep pets as they are much more difficult. :Na_Na_Na_Na:


I can culture them, they are just a complete pain in the **** and so much fafing around and i dont have the time lol. I essence i hate fruit flies. Still have to get them in for the dartfrog and lygos i keep though, i tend to culture them for a bit, get bored or forget about the culture, then have to buy more in, and repeat lol

jay


----------



## Wolfenrook

Last time I looked on a map Jay, Stoke-On-Trent was north of Stafford.... Typical Stokie.... lol Ya can't even spell locust correctly. :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Spikebrit

Wolfenrook said:


> Last time I looked on a map Jay, Stoke-On-Trent was north of Stafford.... Typical Stokie.... lol Ya can't even spell locust correctly. :Na_Na_Na_Na::Na_Na_Na_Na:



Yer but im not a stokie :Na_Na_Na_Na: Im a true southerner lol.

This afternoon as been far to unproductive work wise lol. 

jay


----------



## Wolfenrook

Stokie

A person living in the great city of Stoke-on-Trent, whether it be young, old, straight, crooked, professional or a dole dosser. *You live in Stoke - your a Stokie.*

Urban Dictionary: stokie


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> Stokie
> 
> A person living in the great city of Stoke-on-Trent, whether it be young, old, straight, crooked, professional or a dole dosser. *You live in Stoke - your a Stokie.*
> 
> Urban Dictionary: stokie


 "*your* a Stokie"???? What was that about Northern spelling?:Na_Na_Na_Na: 

Anyway, adult reeds can eat things a great deal bigger (and less faffy) than fruit flies.


----------



## Spikebrit

Wolfenrook said:


> Stokie
> 
> A person living in the great city of Stoke-on-Trent, whether it be young, old, straight, crooked, professional or a dole dosser. *You live in Stoke - your a Stokie.*
> 
> Urban Dictionary: stokie



Never, refuse to be associated with stokies lol, im just passing through untill the PhD is finished. Plus we live in penkhull so it's posh stoke lol. 

lol


----------



## vivalabam

Frog day tomorrow! :flrt:

I'll be wearing high waisted shorts and brown fluffy uggs! 

We're leaving for Preston after the crappy football. :whip:


----------



## Gaz_dbd

can't wait for tomorrow. 

just got a few finishing touches to some tanks


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> "*your* a Stokie"???? What was that about Northern spelling?:Na_Na_Na_Na:
> 
> Anyway, adult reeds can eat things a great deal bigger (and less faffy) than fruit flies.


Blame the site Ron, that was copied and pasted.  I know full well it should be you're. :lol2:

As far as frogs are concerned, each to their own. Like I said, reed frogs are nice, no objection to them. I don't really get the liking for horned frogs etc, but that's just me.

Anyway, getting back on to topic. Frog Day tomorrow. :2thumb: My vivs are all ready and waiting for their new inhabitants.

Could I ask folks a HUGE favour? Whilst waiting to get in, please don't stand blocking access for us folks having to unload vivs etc.  I know lots of you will be there at 9am eagerly awaiting the 9:30 early bird entry you got with your advance tickets. :2thumb: I nearly walloped a few folks last time accidentally, with glass vivariums.:whistling2:

Ade


----------



## Frogmad

Ade, Musty has apparently asked for the unloading/table sorting to be done between 7.15 and 9.15 so hopefully there shouldn't be much people bashing....well except us lot trying to get the stuff to the tables in time!!! think we are aiming to get there by about 8ish to make sure we are sorted.
I'm going to look this time no buying of froggies for me!!!


----------



## vivalabam

Anyone got the address, I can't seem to get on the website, it keeps saying bandwidth is exceeded or something. :bash:


----------



## Gaz_dbd

yeah there seems to be a problem with the website, but this is the website of the conference centre

Manchester Conference Centre - Manchester's Purpose Built Conference Venue & Hotel


----------



## vivalabam

Gaz_dbd said:


> yeah there seems to be a problem with the website, but this is the website of the conference centre
> 
> Manchester Conference Centre - Manchester's Purpose Built Conference Venue & Hotel


Thanks! :no1:

I'm getting really excited now. :flrt:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Frogmad said:


> Ade, Musty has apparently asked for the unloading/table sorting to be done between 7.15 and 9.15 so hopefully there shouldn't be much people bashing....well except us lot trying to get the stuff to the tables in time!!! think we are aiming to get there by about 8ish to make sure we are sorted.
> I'm going to look this time no buying of froggies for me!!!


Yes I know. I was tripping over people at 9am last time though, both waiting on the narrow stairs (at least we wont have that this time) and wandering around the actual hall having been let in early by somebody. Hence my request.  We were supposed to be ready by 9:20 last time, but as I said, there were visitors in there at at least 9:10, I think Musty has asked table holders to let them know the names of the actual helpers this time though, so could be last time the door folks confused visitors with people there helping with the tables.

Ade


----------



## fardilis

i can't wait!!! i'm leaving at 6:00 to get there at 8:30 hopefully:2thumb:

look for some1 with a t-shirt with a big treeefrog pic on it: victory:


----------



## vivalabam

Were in the hotel, train is at 8:45 so we should get there at 9:45! Still hoping there will be some sexy little horned frogs! :mf_dribble:


----------



## Wolfenrook

fardilis said:


> i can't wait!!! i'm leaving at 6:00 to get there at 8:30 hopefully:2thumb:
> 
> look for some1 with a t-shirt with a big treeefrog pic on it: victory:


You helping on a table then? If not bud, you might want to find somewhere to go for an hour. 

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Have a fab day, everyone!:2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Well, I had a nice day. Got to meet some more of you this time, including:-

Stu, groovy man. 
Vivalabam, who I said hello to and she nearly jumped across the room. lol
Chondro13, greetz to an old forumer.
Spikebrit, with who I had a laugh about lighting. lol

Along of course with the usual suspects like MarkD (one cool dude), FrogNick etc.

There were LOTS of gorgeous frogs there, including a lot more 'other not dart frogs' ones.

I even one a breeding hut in the raffle draw. Me, the king of the jinxed. lol

Naturally I came away with frogs, 2 pairs of Ancon Hill auratus I had reserved from Rana. Truly STUNNING little frogs. Oh and naturally some more plants off Richie, a dirt cheap piece of redmoor wood and a dirt cheap HUGE piece of bogwood. Naturally I also picked up some livefood from ************.  Oh, and a gorgeous pyrossia nummularifolia that I have been after for ages, off Rana.

Ade


----------



## fardilis

Wolfenrook said:


> Well, I had a nice day. Got to meet some more of you this time, including:-
> 
> Stu, groovy man.
> Vivalabam, who I said hello to and she nearly jumped across the room. lol
> Chondro13, greetz to an old forumer.
> Spikebrit, with who I had a laugh about lighting. lol
> 
> Along of course with the usual suspects like MarkD (one cool dude), FrogNick etc.
> 
> There were LOTS of gorgeous frogs there, including a lot more 'other not dart frogs' ones.
> 
> I even one a breeding hut in the raffle draw. Me, the king of the jinxed. lol
> 
> Naturally I came away with frogs, 2 pairs of Ancon Hill auratus I had reserved from Rana. Truly STUNNING little frogs. Oh and naturally some more plants off Richie, a dirt cheap piece of redmoor wood and a dirt cheap HUGE piece of bogwood. Naturally I also picked up some livefood from ************.  Oh, and a gorgeous pyrossia nummularifolia that I have been after for ages, off Rana.
> 
> Ade


and me


----------



## Wolfenrook

Your new marbled tree frogs settling into your new viv ok? lol

Ade


----------



## Ron Magpie

Sounds like it was good.


P.S. Chondro is *not* old!


----------



## fardilis

Wolfenrook said:


> Your new marbled tree frogs settling into your new viv ok? lol
> 
> Ade



yep they look awsum

your hair stood out aswell i must say, i first saw u when i was in the bar and a tall blue-haired guy walked past. i was quite supprised:gasp:


----------



## Frogmad

I had a good day, although I was good and didn't buy anything, I felt it was quieter than June's meeting 
Ade lol you always spell the shop wrong so it blocks out on here it is repti-lisious :2thumb:


----------



## Wolfenrook

Ron Magpie said:


> Sounds like it was good.
> 
> 
> P.S. Chondro is *not* old!


I know bud, I met her remember. :lol2:

I meant old as in has been a member on here a while now, not in the sense of elderly.

Ade


----------



## vivalabam

Wolfenrook said:


> Well, I had a nice day. Got to meet some more of you this time, including:-
> 
> Stu, groovy man.
> Vivalabam, who I said hello to and she nearly jumped across the room. lol
> Chondro13, greetz to an old forumer.
> Spikebrit, with who I had a laugh about lighting. lol
> 
> Along of course with the usual suspects like MarkD (one cool dude), FrogNick etc.
> 
> There were LOTS of gorgeous frogs there, including a lot more 'other not dart frogs' ones.
> 
> I even one a breeding hut in the raffle draw. Me, the king of the jinxed. lol
> 
> Naturally I came away with frogs, 2 pairs of Ancon Hill auratus I had reserved from Rana. Truly STUNNING little frogs. Oh and naturally some more plants off Richie, a dirt cheap piece of redmoor wood and a dirt cheap HUGE piece of bogwood. Naturally I also picked up some livefood from ************.  Oh, and a gorgeous pyrossia nummularifolia that I have been after for ages, off Rana.
> 
> Ade


LOL! I wasn't expecting to see any forum people. :blush: I'm in my own little world most of the time! Plus I'm shy. :blush:


----------



## fardilis

vivalabam said:


> LOL! I wasn't expecting to see any forum people. :blush: I'm in my own little world most of the time! Plus I'm shy. :blush:



i'm guessing u saw ade quite quickely tho

when did u get there?


----------



## Ron Magpie

Wolfenrook said:


> I know bud, I met her remember. :lol2:
> 
> I meant old as in has been a member on here a while now, not in the sense of elderly.
> 
> Ade


Hehe, I know what you meant, I was just being difficult!:lol2:

@ BamBam: We're all shy- but people are pretty friendly at these things. Just walk up and say hello if you recognise someone. Did any of you go pubbing afterward?


----------



## fardilis

i saw / think i saw

vivalabam
musty
richieb
wolfenrook
morg
frognick
barryandtom
soundstonite
Spikebrit

and for some reason ron magpie


----------



## vivalabam

fardilis said:


> i'm guessing u saw ade quite quickely tho
> 
> when did u get there?


Probably without realising! 

9:50, there wasn't a lot there! We couldn't have physically got there any earlier without paying well over £100!


----------



## vivalabam

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe, I know what you meant, I was just being difficult!:lol2:
> 
> @ BamBam: We're all shy- but people are pretty friendly at these things. Just walk up and say hello if you recognise someone. Did any of you go pubbing afterward?


I never recognise anyone though that's my problem! I'm ok once I met someone once, but before I have I rely on others noticing me sticking out like a sore thumb! :lol2:


----------



## Wolfenrook

I was the tall guy stood behind those vivs, with the bright turquoise hair that said hello, just before you jumped about 2 feet back and legged it. lol

Ade


----------



## vivalabam

Wolfenrook said:


> I was the tall guy stood behind those vivs, with the bright turquoise hair that said hello, just before you jumped about 2 feet back and legged it. lol
> 
> Ade


Oh that was you! You should have said it was you. :lol2: I didn't know if you actually knew me or were being friendly. :blush:

I was a bit excited though, I'd only just got there. :lol2: you should have pulled me up at some point and had a chat. 

Don't feel bad I've done that many times, one of the guys from the invert section was standing next to someone else I knew and was having a chat with, I totally blanked him unintentionally for like 10 minutes. Then when I got home he said he met me on his facebook status, like we met? I'm terrible with this like that. :blush: Unless you actually say to me who you are I'm just in a world of my own!


----------



## Ron Magpie

fardilis said:


> i saw / think i saw
> 
> vivalabam
> musty
> richieb
> wolfenrook
> morg
> frognick
> barryandtom
> soundstonite
> Spikebrit
> 
> *and for some reason ron magpie[*/QUOTE]
> Hehe, must be my Evil Doppleganger again- I was in Kent, having a pub lunch with the boyf!:lol2:


----------



## fardilis

Ron Magpie said:


> Hehe, must be my Evil Doppleganger again- I was in Kent, having a pub lunch with the boyf!:lol2:


some1 litterally looked axactly like your avatar, i was tempted to ask if it was u but thought i would look weird if it turned out not to be:whip:


----------



## Gaz_dbd

I had a really good time, i ended up buying 3 azzies, 2 leucs, 5 tricolors and 4 red spotted newts

as well as loads of extras, pods, leaves, livefood, vine, plants ect

i know i met
morg,
ade,
musty,
richie,
and a few others that i dont know by name :blush:

also i saw you about a few times bam, both in the centre and outside as i was walking to my car

looking forward to next june now :lol2:


----------



## fardilis

Gaz_dbd said:


> I had a really good time, i ended up buying 3 azzies, 2 leucs, 5 tricolors and 4 red spotted newts
> 
> as well as loads of extras, pods, leaves, livefood, vine, plants ect
> 
> i know i met
> morg,
> ade,
> musty,
> richie,
> and a few others that i dont know by name :blush:
> 
> also i saw you about a few times bam, both in the centre and outside as i was walking to my car
> 
> looking forward to next june now :lol2:


u may have met me aswell gaz, i bought the arboeal tank with watre fall from richie


----------



## vivalabam

:lol2: At least people saw me, just not many said hello. :whip:

A couple did, although I don't know them by forum name. :blush:

And then there was me running away from Ade. :whistling2:


----------



## soundstounite

vivalabam said:


> I never recognise anyone though that's my problem! I'm ok once I met someone once, but before I have I rely on others noticing me sticking out like a sore thumb! :lol2:


 hey guys,viva we saw ya walikng away,we did as told and recognised ya by ya fella but we were to scared to get out of the car at that point,and still trying to work out where the hell we were,but we knew it was the right place cause we saw you guys:2thumb:.
Cool to meet finally so many folks:notworthy:
But before i go further me best bit i guess was not buying the amazing frogs we took hours to agonises over,not meeting you o'rrible lot:Na_Na_Na_Nayeah i'm messing),but actually meeting Mr musty...SIR:notworthy::notworthy: who got of his butt and made this happen for all of us,and even though he thought i was old enough to be Ben's dad:mf_dribble::lol2: to actually say thanks to the dude in person after all he's done was proper cool,awsome Musty:2thumb: well done you i hope this goes from strength to strength,
THANKYOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!
Fardillis come say hi dude
Ade i walked around seven times before we saw ya,that pumillio was in your way.:blush:good to talk but too breifly mate
Hey to treefrogchris best with the you know whos mate,again wish it was twice as long...again didn't talk enough
Hey mike and richie from scotland hope ya get back safe
the boys from geordie land
dendro works great to talk about our passion,very cool to meet ya both
Richie nice ornamental leeks
brummie Gaz we must catch up soon
same with you Mark
frognick thanks for the prize and again would liked more of your time...how the hell did i win what i wanted...i never win anything...ever..period: victory:
Ruud thanks for the frogs,the help and advice,we just couldn't let them go back to holland
Ben thanks for the superb company and the driving hope ya get back safe,wonderful to spend more time with ya mate.
Hope everyone had as good a time as us,apologies if we missed anyone,bit of a whirlwind,
i repeat
THANKYOU MUSTY:no1:
Stu


----------



## Gaz_dbd

fardilis said:


> u may have met me aswell gaz, i bought the arboeal tank with watre fall from richie


probably did, i left around 12 though as i had already spent far too much haha, could have spent triple what i did


----------



## treefrogschris

Stu,
it was great to meet you and your good lady and to finally put a face to the name, just a shame we couldn't have had a proper catch up. I'll have to give you a tour of my zoo after the next one.
It was good to be able to put faces to quite a few of the names on here and thanks Mark (llamafish), looking forward to hatching the tads. 
Came home with way more frogs than I intended, just gutted I didn't buy the tiger legs.
The kids were made up with their fridge magnet sales, so everyone's happy.

Chris


----------



## Frogmad

I probably spoke to most of you at some point... I'm just rubbish at recognising people or even remembering their descriptions!
I was floating around the place and helping out on the repti-lisious stand (the redhead) i think my funniest moment was when richie asked why i was called "frogman" on here....think he misheard ade!!


----------



## richie.b

Thanks again Musty another great day, much better room than last time with everyone together i thought. 
Nice to catch up with everyone ive already met and meet a few new people like Berksmike and Chondro good to see the repti-lisious gang there especially that crazy redhead FROGMAN :whistling2: Also nice to finally meet Stu and Shaz oh was you going to get some stick off me today if you hadnt shown, bloody lovely choice of tinc to buddy.
And for any one i didnt meet you should have come and said hello
also big thanks to Ade and Markd for helping me out through the day cheers guys
and obviously i brought some nice frogs home with me but that goes without saying : victory:

Richie


----------



## scottishsany

*frogday*

hi just to say had a great day and would like to thank everyone involved..sandy:2thumb:


----------



## Spikebrit

Wolfenrook said:


> Well, I had a nice day. Got to meet some more of you this time, including:-
> 
> Stu, groovy man.
> Vivalabam, who I said hello to and she nearly jumped across the room. lol
> Chondro13, greetz to an old forumer.
> Spikebrit, with who I had a laugh about lighting. lol
> 
> Along of course with the usual suspects like MarkD (one cool dude), FrogNick etc.
> 
> There were LOTS of gorgeous frogs there, including a lot more 'other not dart frogs' ones.
> 
> I even one a breeding hut in the raffle draw. Me, the king of the jinxed. lol
> 
> Naturally I came away with frogs, 2 pairs of Ancon Hill auratus I had reserved from Rana. Truly STUNNING little frogs. Oh and naturally some more plants off Richie, a dirt cheap piece of redmoor wood and a dirt cheap HUGE piece of bogwood. Naturally I also picked up some livefood from ************.  Oh, and a gorgeous pyrossia nummularifolia that I have been after for ages, off Rana.
> 
> Ade


Was nice to finally see you in person, though I was not expecting the blue hair. Oh and i got a dart breeding hut too lol, I say me Christian stole it lol



vivalabam said:


> LOL! I wasn't expecting to see any forum people. :blush: I'm in my own little world most of the time! Plus I'm shy. :blush:


We saw you, though didnt click untill afterward, you kept looking at the frogs we had for sale.



fardilis said:


> i saw / think i saw
> 
> vivalabam
> musty
> richieb
> wolfenrook
> morg
> frognick
> barryandtom
> soundstonite
> Spikebrit
> 
> and for some reason ron magpie


OO which one was you then?? tryingt o put name's to faces.



soundstounite said:


> hey guys,viva we saw ya walikng away,we did as told and recognised ya by ya fella but we were to scared to get out of the car at that point,and still trying to work out where the hell we were,but we knew it was the right place cause we saw you guys:2thumb:.
> Cool to meet finally so many folks:notworthy:
> But before i go further me best bit i guess was not buying the amazing frogs we took hours to agonises over,not meeting you o'rrible lot:Na_Na_Na_Nayeah i'm messing),but actually meeting Mr musty...SIR:notworthy::notworthy: who got of his butt and made this happen for all of us,and even though he thought i was old enough to be Ben's dad:mf_dribble::lol2: to actually say thanks to the dude in person after all he's done was proper cool,awsome Musty:2thumb: well done you i hope this goes from strength to strength,
> THANKYOU !!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Fardillis come say hi dude
> Ade i walked around seven times before we saw ya,that pumillio was in your way.:blush:good to talk but too breifly mate
> Hey to treefrogchris best with the you know whos mate,again wish it was twice as long...again didn't talk enough
> Hey mike and richie from scotland hope ya get back safe
> the boys from geordie land
> dendro works great to talk about our passion,very cool to meet ya both
> Richie nice ornamental leeks
> brummie Gaz we must catch up soon
> same with you Mark
> frognick thanks for the prize and again would liked more of your time...how the hell did i win what i wanted...i never win anything...ever..period: victory:
> Ruud thanks for the frogs,the help and advice,we just couldn't let them go back to holland
> Ben thanks for the superb company and the driving hope ya get back safe,wonderful to spend more time with ya mate.
> Hope everyone had as good a time as us,apologies if we missed anyone,bit of a whirlwind,
> i repeat
> THANKYOU MUSTY:no1:
> Stu


You missed me off though i did kind of just grab you at the end, you know you wanted some reed frogs lol. 




Frogmad said:


> I probably spoke to most of you at some point... I'm just rubbish at recognising people or even remembering their descriptions!
> I was floating around the place and helping out on the repti-lisious stand (the redhead) i think my funniest moment was when richie asked why i was called "frogman" on here....think he misheard ade!!


Ahh, we were on the table opposite you, think we spoke a couple of time, i was wearing a purple hoodie. 

But it was a good first frog day, we sold an odd collection of frogs, and not the ones we expected. I also came away with loads of cheap plants lol. 

Was a good day overall, even if i was up from 5:30

Jay


----------



## soundstounite

richie.b said:


> Thanks again Musty another great day, much better room than last time with everyone together i thought.
> Nice to catch up with everyone ive already met and meet a few new people like Berksmike and Chondro good to see the repti-lisious gang there especially that crazy redhead FROGMAN :whistling2: Also nice to finally meet Stu and Shaz oh was you going to get some stick off me today if you hadnt shown, bloody lovely choice of tinc to buddy.
> And for any one i didnt meet you should have come and said hello
> also big thanks to Ade and Markd for helping me out through the day cheers guys
> and obviously i brought some nice frogs home with me but that goes without saying : victory:
> 
> Richie


Was very low key about it this time mate,didn't want to hex us after last time Richie,we were so cheesed off not to support Musty at the first one,great to finally say hello,don't know whether i thanked ya for all the help,over the time we've been messing with this:blush: ,i was agonising over those tincs for ruddy hours mate,they were a big deal to us,and a big distraction coupled with all the guys whom wanted to say hey dude,me old brain was a bit overloaded...sorry Jay:blush:.Went round and round for Shaz's azzies mate,but i'll find em for her one day,i can't pic them for her,she knows exactly what she wants. Never seen anything like these tincs Richie not only the size but also the colour,they'll be shy for a while i guess,kinda expected though.
Stu


----------



## scottishsany

*ukfrog day*

I dont keep dartfrogs but must say the two tanks on ranas ?? table were beautifull on the left when you walked in..with the waterfalls makes you want to get some :lol2:


----------



## vivalabam

Spikebrit said:


> We saw you, though didnt click untill afterward, you kept looking at the frogs we had for sale.


:lol2: yeah we went round like 4 times. :blush:


----------



## Spikebrit

vivalabam said:


> :lol2: yeah we went round like 4 times. :blush:


And you still didnt buy a shovel nosed frog lol.


----------



## vivalabam

Spikebrit said:


> And you still didnt buy a shovel nosed frog lol.


Can't say I was tempted! :lol2:


----------



## phelsumaman

Just want to say a massive thanks to musty, was a great day & really good to chat to you, (I'm the bald one you thought was Stu's son!)
Ben


----------



## soundstounite

phelsumaman said:


> Just want to say a massive thanks to musty, was a great day & really good to chat to you, (I'm the bald one you thought was Stu's son!)
> Ben


 :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:thats how to cut someone down Ben,none of this wishy washy stuff,straight in at the juggular,was seriously funny though:notworthy:,thanks Musty,not only for a fantastic day but for aging me 10yrs,and making me a grandad:2thumb::no1:,the look on Shaz's face will stay with me a while:lol2:, Musty you're ace mate:notworthy:
thanks again
Stu


----------



## phelsumaman

Oh s:censor:t , wasn't meant like that :blush: seriously great day though. not sure you were aged 10 years or I was mistaken for a 5 year old tbh


----------



## fardilis

Spikebrit said:


> OO which one was you then?? tryingt o put name's to faces.


i got 2 white's from u and had a chat about frogs

u where the one selling great plains toads and shovel noses wheren't u


----------



## Gaz_dbd

i was looking at the shovel nosed and talking to you about it

now i regret not buying it


----------



## soundstounite

phelsumaman said:


> Oh s:censor:t , wasn't meant like that :blush: seriously great day though. not sure you were aged 10 years or I was mistaken for a 5 year old tbh


 Ben it was just so funny,no need for :blush:,its still making us both laugh now,ha Musty's so cool,just brill that....that actually reads quite well....5yr old drives dad to manchester to see poisonous frogs:gasp::2thumb:.ahh mate tis blummin priceless:lol2:
Stu


----------



## BarryandTom

*Frog Day*

We had an amazing day and though we are from way down south near Gatwick Airport and Brighton it was nice getting know meet everyone there. 
We had our little red eyed tree frog stall, bought some milk frogs and a tank, and got lots of food for our animals back home. Our red eyes that didn't get new homes had a good holiday and the people that bought our red eyes we wish you well and thanks.
Big big thankyou to Musty and all the people we spoke to and to the people that showed up.
Happy smiles all round


----------



## Spikebrit

fardilis said:


> i got 2 white's from u and had a chat about frogs
> 
> u where the one selling great plains toads and shovel noses wheren't u


Yep that was us, are the white settling in alright? 




Gaz_dbd said:


> i was looking at the shovel nosed and talking to you about it
> 
> now i regret not buying it


we have a few more left here and have the option of courier as well, will be putting up an advert later. As we have to quanteen them before they can go back with the others it's easier to try and sell them. 

Will let you know when the advert goes up.

Jay


----------



## fardilis

BarryandTom said:


> We had an amazing day and though we are from way down south near Gatwick Airport and Brighton it was nice getting know meet everyone there.
> We had our little red eyed tree frog stall, bought some milk frogs and a tank, and got lots of food for our animals back home. Our red eyes that didn't get new homes had a good holiday and the people that bought our red eyes we wish you well and thanks.
> Big big thankyou to Musty and all the people we spoke to and to the people that showed up.
> Happy smiles all round


i saw your stall, your careshhets where good aswell to (so i grabbed a few!!!)


----------



## Gaz_dbd

Spikebrit said:


> we have a few more left here and have the option of courier as well, will be putting up an advert later. As we have to quanteen them before they can go back with the others it's easier to try and sell them.
> 
> Will let you know when the advert goes up.
> 
> Jay


Cool, I'll have to see how much the courrier is as well as ive just today bought 2 asian chubbies, but im sure a couple of shovel noses won't go amiss :lol2:


----------



## Spikebrit

Gaz_dbd said:


> Cool, I'll have to see how much the courrier is as well as ive just today bought 2 asian chubbies, but im sure a couple of shovel noses won't go amiss :lol2:


Im sure the courier we use covers most of the country for £10, would need to double check. if you are interested drop me a PM. 

Jay


----------



## chondro13

Aahhh i really enjoyed this day!

I was also very good and only bought a viv and equipment... no frogs for the first time ever!!

(secretly i regret it...)

haha was awesome to see so many old friends and meet some new (suitably cheeky) people!


----------



## marcuswinner1

Was a great day. Well done to Musty for all his work making this happen (twice!).

Cant wait till the next one but quite glad its a while off as it gives me plenty of time to plan for what I want next! Got a few ideas but need to sort some sort of racking out so I can do some more vivs!!:whistling2:


----------



## musty

*THANK YOU VERY MUCH*

Hello everybody,

I would like to start by thanking all the RFUK members who came and supported the UK Frog Day October meeting.
It was a wonderful day for our own amphibian community. We now have 2 regular meetings a year with a relaxed party atmosphere. I have managed to talk with many of the visiting members and all were very happy on the day. At the moment we are organising our meetings and rely on volunteer helpers. We feel that we have improved the planning and organisation at this meeting and all the vendors seemed pleased with the arrangements. In future we are determined to make the meetings different, entertaining and educational. Our schedule for the June meeting will have an emphasis on conservation awareness and include lectures. As always we are trying to attract new members to our hobby and at the same time provide the latest information and new technologies for the existing amphibian keepers to improve their husbandry. Breeders offering their healthiest amphibians for you to chose and giving expert advice.
We are not making our meetings like a commercial concern, we spend many months and a lot of time organising and just manage to cover our costs. Our sponsor Dave Perry ( Peregrine Livefoods Ltd) is an amphibian keeper himself and provides an excellent display of the latest amphibian related products from all the big branded names. Repti-lisous retails many of these products , providing whatever you need for the hobby.
Ruud breeds lots of dart frogs every year, very soon I will publish in the UK Frog Day website an interview with him so if you want to ask any questions directly to him please email me.
After the show I felt so tired but I was so happy that I had such a lovely time with a very nice bunch of people. We should all be very proud that we have such a special community with real friends. We will improve, expand and make possible that other people will also join in and enjoy this great hobby.
A special thank you to Chris ( treefrogchris), Erin and Ian for their volunteer help. Special thanks to Stu and Shaz for their efforts to be with us at what is a difficult time for them. Also thanks to Christian(PRK) for making a wonderful video which is on Youtube. 
We would also like to thank Dave Perry and Ruud Schouten for their contribution to UK Frog Day with their wonderful displays.

And finally a massive thanks to all the amphibian community members for your support.

Musty and UK Frog Day Team

*UKFrogDay.co.uk*


----------



## steven_law

musty said:


> *THANK YOU VERY MUCH*
> 
> Hello everybody,
> 
> I would like to start by thanking all the RFUK members who came and supported the UK Frog Day October meeting.
> It was a wonderful day for our own amphibian community. We now have 2 regular meetings a year with a relaxed party atmosphere. I have managed to talk with many of the visiting members and all were very happy on the day. At the moment we are organising our meetings and rely on volunteer helpers. We feel that we have improved the planning and organisation at this meeting and all the vendors seemed pleased with the arrangements. In future we are determined to make the meetings different, entertaining and educational. Our schedule for the June meeting will have an emphasis on conservation awareness and include lectures. As always we are trying to attract new members to our hobby and at the same time provide the latest information and new technologies for the existing amphibian keepers to improve their husbandry. Breeders offering their healthiest amphibians for you to chose and giving expert advice.
> We are not making our meetings like a commercial concern, we spend many months and a lot of time organising and just manage to cover our costs. Our sponsor Dave Perry ( Peregrine Livefoods Ltd) is an amphibian keeper himself and provides an excellent display of the latest amphibian related products from all the big branded names. Repti-lisous retails many of these products , providing whatever you need for the hobby.
> Ruud breeds lots of dart frogs every year, very soon I will publish in the UK Frog Day website an interview with him so if you want to ask any questions directly to him please email me.
> After the show I felt so tired but I was so happy that I had such a lovely time with a very nice bunch of people. We should all be very proud that we have such a special community with real friends. We will improve, expand and make possible that other people will also join in and enjoy this great hobby.
> A special thank you to Chris ( treefrogchris), Erin and Ian for their volunteer help. Special thanks to Stu and Shaz for their efforts to be with us at what is a difficult time for them. Also thanks to Christian(PRK) for making a wonderful video which is on Youtube.
> We would also like to thank Dave Perry and Ruud Schouten for their contribution to UK Frog Day with their wonderful displays.
> 
> And finally a massive thanks to all the amphibian community members for your support.
> 
> Musty and UK Frog Day Team
> 
> *UKFrogDay.co.uk*


any more plans for another frog day i attended the first one and heard about the second but could not make it, and have heard nothing since


----------



## colinm

No .There are some other shows like the B.A.K.s one and the Frog Day run in the northeast but Musty seems to have disappeared.


----------

